# Jodie Marsh Bodybuilding



## bowen86

something is different about her.....http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html


----------



## The Big Dog

I think it's great that bodybuilding had changed her life around. Good luck to her.


----------



## essexboy

Saw her in the high street last week.She looked very gaunt.I didnt realise this was the reason.Shes not a bad girl, her public image doesnt really do her justice.She can hold an intelligent conversation,unlike her halfwitted nemisis.


----------



## Milky

You have to admire how she has done it but IMO it doesnt suit her at all.

I respect ANYONE who gets on stage but she looks too thin in the face for me..


----------



## CrazeUK

Fair play to her but she looked better before IMO, great achievement for her though


----------



## pumphead

fit as fkcu. love her.


----------



## Milky

essexboy said:


> Saw her in the high street last week.She looked very gaunt.I didnt realise this was the reason.Shes not a bad girl, her public image doesnt really do her justice.She can hold an intelligent conversation,unlike her halfwitted nemisis.


Good post mate..


----------



## essexboy

Shes looking for something to do with her life, im sure.After the Glamour thing begins to fade.Shes tried becoming a tattooist, now the bodybuilding.Ive been in her indirect company, ie with a group who are her friends.All the attention she gets, is from phycophants(sp?)and tw.atish effeminent student types, who fawn around her.You can almost hear her crying our for a real bloke to come along and take control of her.

Incidently, they are now on morning tv, saying how "grotesque" she now looks.That would be that fat Lorraine.


----------



## Breda

She got the balls to go on stage so well done to her, she's not a play bodybuilder.

I don't think the look suits her but I doubt she looks like that all year round


----------



## bowen86

Agree with many of the comments above, it doesnt suprise me that she choose this route, as essexboy said glamour career fades then a tattooist now BBing.

I have seen a few documentaries with her in, she seems a nice girl.


----------



## bandyleg

Jees i aint seen that name for a long time!! I think her body looked better before, But she has some balls to do what she has done and to place as high as she has done in her first competition is an amazing result for a any body, If my balls were half the size of hers they'ed have gravel rash lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Gotta worry when you judge bodybuilders by if you would do them or if you find them attractive. So ****ing what if you don't find her attractive? She's bodybuilding! Its not like when most people do their jobs or compete in their chosen sports they dress up to look their most attractive, do they? Very sad state of affairs really. Its a one day look in a year and glycogen and water rebound will make her much softer within days


----------



## bigpit

all power to her for doing that,wish i had the commitment and drive to do it!(oh and fit before AND fit now.:laugh


----------



## Glassback

I dont like the look of women bodybuilders and dont understand it, but I do respect anyone who puts their mind to a goal and reaches it.

Same here Papa Lazarou - bored of the typical man comments comming from most, its always the people that wouldnt know what to do with their little winkle too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

some1 tweet her to come join UK-M


----------



## JANIKvonD

"Jodie first began pumping iron two years ago but she went into overdrive as she prepared for the competition.

*She gave up alcohol and adopted a strict diet of fruit, egg whites, wholemeal toast and protein shakes*."

i thought she'd love the meat


----------



## Hera

soob the dug said:


> i would love to smash it!!! simples!


Thanks for lowering the tone of the thread with the same old drivel!

I think that her discipline to get that point is impressive although, as many have said, her face looks pretty gaunt which I don't think looks too good on her...but I doubt that's much of a concern of hers.


----------



## essexboy

She is about to be "discussed" on the Wright Stuff.Prepare for a roasting.Oops, inapropriate metaphor.


----------



## Breda

have to agree with Papa and Glass, Being that this is a bodybuilding website you would think more people would be congratulating her on her hard work and not judging by whether they would smash it or not

Did i just say that :confused1:


----------



## bigpit

but on the other hand,she made her name from her looks....so her "before" and "after" are going to get compared.there's no getting away from that.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Milky said:


> *You have to admire how she has done it but IMO it doesnt suit her at all.*
> 
> I respect ANYONE who gets on stage but she looks too thin in the face for me..


yeah i agree with you on that. Well done to her, wish her all the best, but i think her imagine of a Jordon fake boob wanna be has been set in stone, for me anyways, tho given time that mite change.

she was on Come Dine With Me, and to her credit she was a down to Earth gal and could actually cook! Think she may have won it. But again, i look at her and think Bimbo.

plus she aint no Mel-B, mmmmm


----------



## engllishboy

As papa said, looks wise, the rebound gain will do her tremendous favours as she is obviously a very fit girl so will carry it well. But the 10% BF look doesn't really suit her imo. That being said, i can't credit her enough for going through the gruelling diet and actually stepping on stage aswell. Kudos.


----------



## dru0111

How can anyone slam the girl?! She has done an awesome job. Great physique. read the comments below the article - priceless. 'Has she been dipped in marmite', 'she looks like c3po's wife'...


----------



## Guest

she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that


----------



## 2004mark

Never been a fan of the girl... one of these people who seems to go through as many ups and downs as a pair of prosies knickers, then feels the need to go on in the press about what a star she is for reinventing herself or turning her life around.

Also why do people credit her for having the 'balls' to go on stage? She loves the limelight and used to get her t!t's out at every opportunity... can't imagine she was daunted by the prospect lol


----------



## Hera

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


Ouch! Can't say I agree but then I don't know much about her given that I don't really pay too much attention to media gossip. All I know is that from seeing the odd interview with her she has come across as intelligent and actually pretty nice.

Regardless of what she is like though...she has shown that she can dedicate herself.


----------



## Guest

all i can say is well done Jodie marsh good turn around. don't think you will see Jordan do something like this haha

good to see some one change her life around


----------



## Glassback

Mrs-R said:
 

> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


If I had of said that I'd be getting a telling off - outside of what we are commenting on here Mrs -R.


----------



## Guest

Katy said:


> Ouch! Can't say I agree but then I don't know much about her given that I don't really pay too much attention to media gossip. All I know is that from seeing the odd interview with her she has come across as intelligent and actually pretty nice.
> 
> Regardless of what she is like though...she has shown that she can dedicate herself.


 yes i agree she can dedicate herself and she is a half decent person, but she got famous for doing page 3 and big brother


----------



## Breda

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


Not necessary:nono:


----------



## Guest

Glassback said:


> If I had of said that I'd be getting a telling off - outside of what we are commenting on here Mrs -R.


 i can have my opinion, and as i just said, fairplay to the girl, she is actually carrying something out long enough for her to get good at it and by looks of it she is.


----------



## Guest

Glassback said:


> If I had of said that I'd be getting a telling off - outside of what we are commenting on here Mrs -R.


Its her bad week of the month so be careful lol


----------



## yummymummy79

Arlene Phillips has just said on This Morning that you can't look like that in 50 days so she must have juiced ("can you imagine what kind of poison she's putting in" to quote her directly).


----------



## dru0111

guys im I missing something? Is this a bodybuilding website? Has the girl not done well to get on the stage despite all the negative press/ feedback she gets from everyone? Shouldn't we of all people appreciate what she is doing? Who gives a fcuk about her past...


----------



## Uncivilization

I was down the gym few weeks back and Jodie was there and she didn't look big or ripped? Did look fit tho. Helped me lift and extra 10kg on arms


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fair play to her, as we all know its not easy. She's in the category that achieve something, not the category that bitch like most.


----------



## Fat

dru0111 said:


> guys im I missing something? Is this a bodybuilding website? Has the girl not done well to get on the stage despite all the negative press/ feedback she gets from everyone? Shouldn't we of all people appreciate what she is doing? Who gives a fcuk about her past...


The truth.


----------



## 2004mark

dru0111 said:


> guys im I missing something? Is this a bodybuilding website? Has the girl not done well to get on the stage despite all the negative press/ feedback she gets from everyone? Shouldn't we of all people appreciate what she is doing? Who gives a fcuk about her past...


Fair point, but unlike 1000's of other amateur bb'ers she will be making a good wedge out of the publicity. Which I would hazard a guess is her only reason for doing it.


----------



## Guest

2004mark said:


> Fair point, but unlike 1000's of other amateur bb'ers she will be making a good wedge out of the publicity. Which I would hazard a guess is her only reason for doing it.


Id 2nd this as the saying goes "any publicity is good publicity"


----------



## C.Hill

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


Lovely


----------



## Fat

JANIKvonD said:


> some1 tweet her to come join UK-M


I tweeted her.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fair play to her, no matter what people think of her got to give her credit for dedication and reaching her goal its what most of us on here are trying to do ourselves


----------



## Hayesy

i would go a few rounds with than then put her to sleep!!

shes done well but i duno if its a good look at all, not that she was nice before anyway


----------



## Hera

Fat said:


> I tweeted her.


Better not let her see this thread then! :laugh: Then again, I'm sure she's heard all of the insults under the sun by the now.


----------



## Breda

2004mark said:


> Fair point, but unlike 1000's of other amateur bb'ers she will be making a good wedge out of the publicity. Which I would hazard a guess is her only reason for doing it.


Doubt she's doing it for the money mate "its a life style" she's been training for a while and if it was simply down to money why the fcuk was it not publicised because this is the 1st i'm hearing of her actually doing shows.

If she was looking that way for a photo shoot then you'd probably be right


----------



## Fat

Mrs-R said:


> yes i agree she can dedicate herself and she is a half decent person, but she got famous for doing page 3 and wanting to be like jordan, and wearing next to nothing and being a coke addict. but fair play to herself for getting that far and actually continue to be what she wants.


So how does that make her a slag? :001_tt2:


----------



## Uncivilization

haha your all a bunch of horny dogs. Some of the comments that come out lol.. I'll try finding the shot I got of her from behind.


----------



## 2004mark

Breda said:


> Doubt she's doing it for the money mate "its a life style" she's been training for a while and if it was simply down to money why the fcuk was it not publicised because this is the 1st i'm hearing of her actually doing shows.
> 
> If she was looking that way for a photo shoot then you'd probably be right


Maybe I'm just being cynical from working in PR and marketing then... but look at it this way, I'm guessing like a lot of ex-page 3 stars she has no profession after working in the glamour/promotion industry for so long, so where is the money going to come from now. To keep the books selling and tv appearances coming she has to stay in the public limelight. Just from reading this thread I can see she just today she is in the Sun, talked about on the Wright Stuff and another program with that trout from Strickly... this is the sort of stuff her management company will be rubbing their hands together over.

Maybe I'm coming across more anti JM than I actually am... yes I've never really liked her, but quite frankly I couldn't care less about celebs and celeb culture.

As for making money out of it... if that indeed was her motivation I'm not saying it's a bad thing, far from it, I find PR stunts interesting.

But as for people saying she should be given the credit she deservers... what about the 1000's of other amateur bb'ers


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Papa Lazarou said:


> Gotta worry when you judge bodybuilders by if you would do them or if you find them attractive. So ****ing what if you don't find her attractive? She's bodybuilding! Its not like when most people do their jobs or compete in their chosen sports they dress up to look their most attractive, do they? Very sad state of affairs really. Its a one day look in a year and glycogen and water rebound will make her much softer within days


Very well said mate :thumbup1:



soob the dug said:


> i would love to smash it!!! simples!


Fail.



Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


Thats a bit harsh is it not? Do you know her personally or are you going by what you've read in the papers?

Besides, whether you personally think she's a slag is totally irrelevant to the subject here which is her new bodybuilding career.

Lisa Cross is one of the best bodybuilders in the UK and does porn. Do you think the same about her then?



Mrs-R said:


> yes i agree she can dedicate herself and she is a half decent person, but she got famous for doing page 3 and wanting to be like jordan, and wearing next to nothing and being a coke addict. but fair play to herself for getting that far and actually continue to be what she wants.


Right.... so she's been smart enough to make the most of what God gave her and takes drugs (like most of the bodybuilders on this forum incidently... be it steroids and/or recreational) so that makes her a dick and a slag?

I used to be a lapdancer love.... what does that make me?


----------



## Hera

2004mark said:


> But as for people saying she should be given the credit she deservers... what about the 1000's of other amateur bb'ers


I think that especially on this forum credit is certianly given to other BBers too so I don't see a discrimintation there...the difference with Jodie though however, is that she is famous and has drawn attention to BBing via the media...which I think could be a good thing.

I think that she does deserve credit...along with other BBers. Whether or not it was a publicity stunt and a way to make money, the fact still remains that it is bloody hard to drop your bf% so low...many people fail to get to that point. I value my appearance over riches and fame to be honest and I still don't have the discipline!


----------



## sunn

I have seen jodie marsh in sugar hut before and she was wearing a wedding vale which I found quite strange so it does lead you to pre judge someone a little but I think it is very sad that people make rude comments and try to put down such a fantastic achievment and we all know how hard it is to achieve those looks! The look is temporary no one looks like that all year round!

It really does make me laugh when people on chat shows here wherever comment on her shortcomings when in fact I bet most if not all of them are unhappy with their own appearances.

Well done jodie!


----------



## Breda

2004mark said:


> Maybe I'm just being cynical from working in PR and marketing then... but look at it this way, I'm guessing like a lot of ex-page 3 stars she has no profession after working in the glamour/promotion industry for so long, so where is the money going to come from now. To keep the books selling and tv appearances coming she has to stay in the public limelight. Just from reading this thread I can see she just today she is in the Sun, talked about on the Wright Stuff and another program with that trout from Strickly... this is the sort of stuff her management company will be rubbing their hands together over.
> 
> Maybe I'm coming across more anti JM than I actually am... yes I've never really liked her, but quite frankly I couldn't care less about celebs and celeb culture.
> 
> As for making money out of it... if that indeed was her motivation I'm not saying it's a bad thing, far from it, I find PR stunts interesting.
> 
> But as for people saying she should be given the credit she deservers... what about the 1000's of other amateur bb'ers


I get what you're saying mate but at the same time it doesn't matter what she chose to do she would still be in the public eye and make money off it from various shows she would get bombarded to go on.

If she decided to become a lawyer you could say she's in it for the money as she'd get paid very well for it but she will still be in the call from her manager telling her she needs to go on the Wright Stuff to answer a few questions and what not.

I can't see publicity alone being a driving force for her to train and diet down to get into stage condition mate


----------



## 2004mark

Katy said:


> I think that especially on this forum credit is certianly given to other BBers too so I don't see a discrimintation there...the difference with Jodie though however, is that she is famous and has drawn attention to BBing via the media...which I think could be a good thing.
> 
> I think that she does deserve credit...along with other BBers. Whether or not it was a publicity stunt and a way to make money, the fact still remains that it is bloody hard to drop your bf% so low...many people fail to get to that point. I value my appearance over riches and fame to be honest and I still don't have the discipline!


I suppose my point is with the extra criticism she will receive, rightly or wrongly because of her fame/background... she will also rightly or wrongly receive extra praise (and money). You can't have one without the other.


----------



## Fat

These pictures below will show her assets:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I dont get it when people make it sound bad when celebritys do things to get publicity. Now if she is doing it for that reason, why not? Would you not get as much publicity as you could if it meant you'd earn more money? I know i would, surely everyones goal in life is to be as happy and as comfortable as possible.


----------



## 2004mark

Afghan said:


> I dont get it when people make it sound bad when celebritys do things to get publicity. Now if she is doing it for that reason, why not? Would you not get as much publicity as you could if it meant you'd earn more money? I know i would, surely everyones goal in life is to be as happy and as comfortable as possible.


If you are talking about me, then I said this above.



> As for making money out of it... if that indeed was her motivation I'm not saying it's a bad thing, far from it, I find PR stunts interesting.


----------



## Wheyman

I agree get her on UK-muscle. Fair play to her. But i cant belive she is using even more fake tan now!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

2004mark said:


> If you are talking about me, then I said this above.


Im talking in general mate, alot of people slag off celebritys for always being in the papers but im sure alot of people would do the same if that was their opportunity to make some good clean easy money.


----------



## bowen86

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


what are you basing that on?

i dont think we were discussing "her" but "Her Body Building" your comment is almost as bad as the "i'd smash it one's" lol


----------



## mattW

Quite frankly, unless you personally know her I don't think you can really slag her off based on what is heard in the media. If it was down to the media, then I would be a juiced up junkie with violent mood swings and destined for an early grave just because of my gear usage. Now on to the topic at hand, I think she has done well and wish her a long and fruitful career in bodybuilding, and if she is doing this just for publicity then fine by me because it puts bodybuilding in the spotlight and may encourage more people to get involved. I think this can only be a good thing! Never understood why people have to try bring someone down by bad mouthing them because they have bothered to do something good with their life...


----------



## liam0810

Even if she's done this as a publicity stunt, she has shown more dedication to get to the shape she has then probably 90% of members on here. So well done to her. I'm sure if it was all about publicity she could of found an easier way to get it


----------



## Breda

liam0810 said:


> Even if she's done this as a publicity stunt, she has shown more dedication to get to the shape she has then probably 90% of members on here. So well done to her. I'm sure if it was all about publicity she could of found an easier way to get it


Exactly

She could have just got her tits out and hey presto she's in the paper, or written a book.. But no she's done the hard work and gone on stage for little or no money what so ever


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

theres still something about her that makes me want to poke her


----------



## expletive

barrettmma said:


> theres still something about her that makes me want to poke her


Not read this whole thread through have you mate?


----------



## madmuscles

She's well known, she can cook, she's pretty, she likes keeping fit, she can tattoo you for free and loves her sex and most of all she HATES Katie price, that would make for in depth lengthy conversations in the post coital bed.....That spells WIFE in my book! She needs more meat on her body but nobodys perfect. :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45

Well done to her, was not expecting that.

Sad how this thread has gone though. Love how everyone judges her but given the opportunity most would do the same for money and fame. Find it kind of weird how people need to say what they would do to every girl posted in general too, not as if they might read it and think ye I will go bang that guy with the sweet words


----------



## expletive

Shady45 said:


> Well done to her, was not expecting that.
> 
> Sad how this thread has gone though. Love how everyone judges her but given the opportunity most would do the same for money and fame. Find it kind of weird how people need to say what they would do to every girl posted in general too, not as if they might read it and think ye I will go bang that guy with the sweet words


I agree, it seems this happens more and more, dispute warnings of bans etc. Perhaps the Mods need to be slightly stricter.

There are the appropriate sections for banter like this, keep BB discussion BB related, its tedious reading stuff like this over and over again.

Yes I am a prude :001_tt2: but for banter like that you'll find me on shewouldgetit.com


----------



## Hera

Shady45 said:


> Well done to her, was not expecting that.
> 
> Sad how this thread has gone though. Love how everyone judges her but given the opportunity most would do the same for money and fame. Find it kind of weird how people need to say what they would do to every girl posted in general too, not as if they might read it and think ye I will go bang that guy with the sweet words


Ha ha..!I find it quite sad too and a tad patheitc. However, I feel that there have been some rather constructive comments in this thread too 

This whole slagging off celebs does confuse me a tad...they are real people trying to make money...what a crime! And if they bother people so much then maybe don't pay attention to them!


----------



## asc

If i see someone built like a bodybuilder, all i can think is about the dedication, the actual hours days weeks and months of forcefeeding, then carb starvation, commitment to eating times and supps - oh yeah and that gym bit too!

I dont like Jordan, but dont know her so am a bit judgemental, dont really like Jodie for the same reason really (media lies, not a clue but it sticks!).

But as said before this is a bbing forum and she is bbing, judging her from that alone she has done bloody well.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Very well said mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Thats a bit harsh is it not? Do you know her personally or are you going by what you've read in the papers?
> 
> Besides, whether you personally think she's a slag is totally irrelevant to the subject here which is her new bodybuilding career.
> 
> Lisa Cross is one of the best bodybuilders in the UK and does porn. Do you think the same about her then?
> 
> Right.... so she's been smart enough to make the most of what God gave her and takes drugs (like most of the bodybuilders on this forum incidently... be it steroids and/or recreational) so that makes her a dick and a slag?
> 
> I used to be a lapdancer love.... what does that make me?


I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot. Each to their own with regards to carrer but also each to their own with regards to opinions.

By you stating you were a lap dancer proves that you know 1st hand that people who know of this will judge you on it regardless of knowing you personally. Lap dancing may be acceptable to you and why should you care what other people think as noone knows your reason for doing it or circumstances but to the majority of people lap dancing wouldnt be considered a job to be proud off.

So based on the fact Jodie used to be a "glamour" model, i personally dislike the woman and would brand her a "slag". She poses nude for male entertainment would sort of self respect does this show?

Peoples past is what makes them who they are so i believe it is relevent before everyone tries to blow smoke up Jodie a*se just because know she competes on stage.


----------



## 3752

I wonder how many slatin her or calling her names have either the body or the determination to compete on a stage look as good as she did ??


----------



## Simon01

Fair play to her


----------



## Suprakill4

Katy said:


> Ha ha..!I find it quite sad too and a tad patheitc. However, I feel that there have been some rather constructive comments in this thread too
> 
> This whole slagging off celebs does confuse me a tad...they are real people trying to make money...what a crime! And if they bother people so much then maybe don't pay attention to them!


Thats exactly right, well done to her, i bet each and everyone of us would do what she has done to have her money in the bank.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MrL said:


> *I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot*. Each to their own with regards to carrer but also each to their own with regards to opinions.
> 
> *By you stating you were a lap dancer proves that you know 1st hand that people who know of this will judge you on it regardless of knowing you personally. Lap dancing may be acceptable to you and why should you care what other people think as noone knows your reason for doing it or circumstances but to the majority of people lap dancing wouldnt be considered a job to be proud off.*
> 
> *So based on the fact Jodie used to be a "glamour" model, i personally dislike the woman and would brand her a "slag". She poses nude for male entertainment would sort of self respect does this show? *
> 
> Peoples past is what makes them who they are so i believe it is relevent before everyone tries to blow smoke up Jodie a*se just because know she competes on stage.


What a load of shit..... :lol:

I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response mate. Get a grip


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> I wonder how many slatin her or calling her names have either the body or the determination to compete on a stage look as good as she did ??


I wonder how many people calling her a slag are jealous because they'll never look as good or have her confidence?


----------



## Breda

MrL said:


> I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot. Each to their own with regards to carrer but also each to their own with regards to opinions.
> 
> By you stating you were a lap dancer proves that you know 1st hand that people who know of this will judge you on it regardless of knowing you personally. Lap dancing may be acceptable to you and why should you care what other people think as noone knows your reason for doing it or circumstances but to the majority of people lap dancing wouldnt be considered a job to be proud off.
> 
> So based on the fact Jodie used to be a "glamour" model, i personally dislike the woman and would brand her a "slag". She poses nude for male entertainment would sort of self respect does this show?
> 
> Peoples past is what makes them who they are so i believe it is relevent before everyone tries to blow smoke up Jodie a*se just because know she competes on stage.


Mate you need to let your girl talk for herself and you've completely missed the point but i can't be assed to explain it to you

This is why my Mrs will never be allowed to join UK-M fcuk that cos then i'll be coming out with stupid sh!t like that all day long to keep her insecure ass happy


----------



## Wannaberipped

Some more pictures here.

IMO, she's done brilliant, and has a great phsyique

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2045097/Jodie-Marsh-shows-amazing-new-look-makes-bodybuilding-debut.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Mingster

I think she has done bloody well and should be very proud of herself.


----------



## 3752

Zara-Leoni said:


> I wonder how many people calling her a slag are jealous because they'll never look as good or have her confidence?


Yes I agree if someone is prepared to call her a slag then at least give reasons why as to me what she has achieved to get onstage is the main thinking behind the hatred, I do love it when people just say stuff like "yea she's a slag" then when asked why "because she is" or "because she made a living from her body" AND!!!!!!!


----------



## RiZzah

> yes i agree she can dedicate herself and she is a half decent person





> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


LOL, slight contradiction?

I actually saw her once at a TV sports event (Celebrities doing things like 100m sprints etc)

She was getting crunk with Jamie Callum and that Craig from the first big brother and seemed to be lapping up the attention.

Don't think she ever really had nice looks but at least she's not spending her time crying about how its fading fast or having public meltdowns.

Fair play but she doesn't look healthy to me.


----------



## Beats

Thats got to be a fake pic!! and its in THE SUN lol wouldnt believe anything outta that paper!


----------



## Breda

Pscarb said:


> Yes I agree if someone is prepared to call her a slag then at least give reasons why as to me what she has achieved to get onstage is the main thinking behind the hatred, I do love it when people just say stuff like "yea she's a slag" then when asked why "because she is" or "because she made a living from her body" AND!!!!!!!


What she was trying to say was Jodies a slag because she looks better than her


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RiZzah said:


> LOL,
> 
> I actually saw her once at an a TV sports event (Celebrities doing things like 100m sprints etc)
> 
> She was getting ****ed with Jamie Callum and that Craig from the first big brother and seemed to be lapping up the attention.
> 
> Don't think she ever really had nice looks but at least she's not spending her time crying about how its fading even faster.
> 
> *Fair play but she doesn't look healthy to me.*


She looks as healthy as any bodybuilder I've ever seen on stage.

Liking/enjoying attention isn't a crime.

Bodybuilders don't get on stage to be ignored/not looked at, none of us train in the hope nobody will notice. All these girls using fake tan, dyeing their hair, wearing extensions, getting their nails done, dressing up for a night out.... are they doing this hoping NOBODY will think they look nice?

So many hypocrites going around.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> What she was trying to say was Jodies a slag because she looks better than her


Straight to the point mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


What an idiotic comment you dont even know her lol. How many people has she slept with? What justifies you saying she IS a slag?


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> What she was trying to say was Jodies a slag because she looks better than her


LOL, nice


----------



## skinso

We all say she looks better before that's cos we all like the slutty look, big respect to jodie for the hard work she had put in


----------



## Breda

RiZzah said:


> *Fair play but she doesn't look healthy to me*.


She's on stage, She's not up there to look healthy but to show as much muscle seperation and definition as possible


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> Yes I agree if someone is prepared to call her a slag then at least give reasons why as to me what she has achieved to get onstage is the main thinking behind the hatred, I do love it when people just say stuff like "yea she's a slag" then when asked why "because she is" or "because she made a living from her body" AND!!!!!!!


Good comment. Just like the pros who make a living off their body, so what. She looks great in my opinion and every programme i have ev er watched with her in, she seems a really nice intelligent person.


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> Mate you need to let your girl talk for herself and you've completely missed the point but i can't be assed to explain it to you
> 
> This is why my Mrs will never be allowed to join UK-M fcuk that cos then i'll be coming out with stupid sh!t like that all day long to keep her insecure ass happy


LOOOOOOL


----------



## Beats

Shes a slag cos she gets her boobies out in magazines??? As above you cant just call someone a slag


----------



## 3752

Breda said:


> What she was trying to say was Jodies a slag because she looks better than her


Yea sort of guessed that, female jealousy is a wonderful thing.

The pic is not fake Jodie just competed in the mike Williams classic at the weekend where she would of expected to be tested as it is a natural show so that just proves how little Arleen's philippe knows about her being on juice...

You may not like Jodie I personally have never liked her but she set out to do this a few years ago and all credit to her she has done it and done it well, she was competitive and posed very well, dieting is hard at the best of times so for her to do this with all the pressure from the media etc she now has my respect


----------



## Suprakill4

Breda said:


> Mate you need to let your girl talk for herself and you've completely missed the point but i can't be assed to explain it to you
> 
> This is why my Mrs will never be allowed to join UK-M fcuk that cos then i'll be coming out with stupid sh!t like that all day long to keep her insecure ass happy


LOL!!! I havnt seen a thread on here where they are not both in the conversation. Thats fair enough but your right, no point trying to justify what she said, she can do that herself, she is a big girl.


----------



## Fat

Maybe she is using his account.


----------



## Breda

Fat said:


> Maybe she is using his account.


Nah bro, He's under the thumb:thumbdown:


----------



## Rick89

What ever she has done to earn a living is irrelevant imo, Kai Greene has posed nude as have many male bodybuilders, some have been drug dealers, some have inherited loads of cash and born into alot of money, but they are still some of the best bodybuilders in the world despite this they have worked their asses off to get onstage, there not all talk they have come through and actually done it, unlike many on forums that talk about competing but cant keep themselves out of the pub and kebab shop or snortin all weekend.

I can imagine it takes proper balls to get onstage especially being her and knowing all the sh!te some morons are going to sprout, and all these saying this rubbish havent the balls to achieve anything like that in their lifetime, only sit on a keyboards and critic others all day long from there comfort zone.


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> What she was trying to say was Jodies a slag because she looks better than her


 :lol: why would i envy a woman who has changed her physique to now look like a man? my goals are to drop a few lbs so i struggle to see why you would think i would envy a woman like that, with the reputation of hers.

i envy some women but she's not one of them


----------



## RACK

How many men look like she does??????

Anyway, fair play to her for gettin up and gettin it done


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mrs-R said:


> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.


ripping into women again eh? anyone would think a pattern was emerging here...


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> What a load of shit..... :lol:
> 
> I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response mate. Get a grip


is that because you really cant respond to his comment because you know its the truth of the matter


----------



## RiZzah

> She looks as healthy as any bodybuilder I've ever seen on stage.


I've seen far healthier looking ones to be honest.

Eye brows are a good general start.

Don't get offended this isn't about you, or female bodybuilding.

It's about Jodie Marsh.


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> ripping into women again eh? anyone would think a pattern was emerging here...


 And?


----------



## Proteincarb

Was shocked at the pix, preferred her how she was years ago not my cup of tea at all, but credit is due.


----------



## C.Hill

Mrs-R said:


> is that because you really cant respond to his comment because you know its the truth of the matter


Uh oh...CATFIGHT!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good on her for achieving her goals... :thumb:

Those pics of her in the mail look good, especially her abs! Though i dont like the skull and wings tattoo above her minge 

Anyone else think that her PT Tim Sharp, looks fairly average for a PT? :tongue:

I think that we should be applauding her for being dedicated and being part of the bodybuilding crew, rather than trying to put her down a peg or two :no:

Mo


----------



## BIG BUCK

i've just wasted ten minutes of my life


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mrs-R said:


> And?


you seem very bitter. thats all. sad really. you say you need to lose a few lbs, id say you need to sort your attitude out too


----------



## Breda

Mrs-R:2526391 said:


> :lol: why would i envy a woman who has changed her physique to now look like a man? my goals are to drop a few lbs so i struggle to see why you would think i would envy a woman like that, with the reputation of hers.
> 
> i envy some women but she's not one of them


You don't need to envy anybody, you don't even need to think she looks good but the least you could do is appreciate the hard work she's put in... Bein on a body building site n all

As for her reputation unless you know her personally you can't really say anything about it. Plus this thread had nothing to do with her rep, those threads are in MA where you ain't allowed to go  so Mr L if you wanna say what you really think without the Mrs knowing you know where its at :lol:


----------



## Glassback

MRS R I would cut your loses. The main reason I have my first Neg is from your Partner who got upset at my response to one of your first posts about having big arms around you and talking about his sex drive. So its kind of hypocritical to come on here talking like a Nun when you're are indeed, not a Nun.

This is why Men should be somewhat old fashioned when choosing a Woman, never have a Woman that will embarass you.

I am not picking a fight just saying leave the thread alone and most will forget about this in a few days as you will make it difficult for your partner to stay on here and make use of such a great resource.


----------



## C.Hill

Ashcrapper said:


> you seem very bitter. thats all. sad really. you say you need to lose a few lbs, id say you need to sort your attitude out too


Sound like Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## madmuscles

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Though i dont like the skull and wings tattoo above her minge


I think it's a metaphorical tattoo with an extremely deep, meaningful and powerful message meaning (Without being to crude) If you're not careful that general area has the power to send you to the morgue or as we all know on a nightly basis, has the power to "Fly you to heaven"

Beautiful, visual poetry at it's best....


----------



## Hera

I don't really know the meaning of 'slag' anymore...but I do know that it's a term intended to offend. I have two (actually 3  ) wonderful friends who do/have lapdance and are lovely, kind, caring and intelligent people and I would never in my life refer to them as 'slags' for making money by doing what basically the the majority of famous female singers do in their music videos anyway!

I don't see how Jodie's past is unethical and so therefore don't see an issue with it at all. She made money out of her appearance...big whoop! Quite resourceful really. But I guess by the 'slag' view then the guys I'm going to hire as naked butlers for a hen do are slags and well...trash I guess! :laugh: Nah, they're just lads making a bit of extra cash and having a laugh.

In response to Mr L, in my opinion, someones past doesn't define them...it contributes to who they become.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> :lol: why would i envy a woman who has changed her physique to now look like a man? my goals are to drop a few lbs so i struggle to see why you would think i would envy a woman like that, with the reputation of hers.
> 
> i envy some women but she's not one of them


How the **** does she look like a man? She's got bigger tits and is prettier than you love..... (Not to mention is in better shape and has a nicer attitude) :whistling: 



Mrs-R said:


> is that because you really cant respond to his comment because you know its the truth of the matter


Listen darling..... if you really want to come out and call me a slag, then man up and just ****ing say it...... I'm waiting......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Katy said:


> I don't really know the meaning of 'slag' anymore...but I do know that it's a term intended to offend. I have two (actually 3  ) wonderful friends who do/have lapdance and are lovely, kind, caring and intelligent people and I would never in my life refer to them as 'slags' for making money by doing what basically the the majority of famous female singers do in their music videos anyway!
> 
> I don't see how Jodie's past is unethical and so therefore don't see an issue with it at all. She made money out of her appearance...big whoop! Quite resourceful really. But I guess by the 'slag' view then the guys I'm going to hire as naked butlers for a hen do are slags and well...trash I guess! :laugh: Nah, they're just lads making a bit of extra cash and having a laugh.
> 
> In response to Mr L, in my opinion, someones past doesn't define them...it contributes to who they become.


 :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback

Zara-Leoni said:


> How the **** does she look like a man? She's got bigger tits and is prettier than you love..... (Not to mention is in better shape and has a nicer attitude) :whistling:
> 
> Listen darling..... if you really want to come out and call me a slag, then man up and just ****ing say it...... I'm waiting......


Wow wow wow wow how come Leoni can swear and it shows it? That AWESOME! You are clearly the God of Swearing now... I bow.


----------



## C.Hill

Glassback said:


> Wow wow wow wow how come Leoni can swear and it shows it? That AWESOME! You are clearly the God of Swearing now... I bow.


X2


----------



## BodyBuilding101

madmuscles said:


> I think it's a metaphorical tattoo with an extremely deep, meaningful and powerful message meaning (Without being to crude) If you're not careful that general area has the power to send you to the morgue or as we all know on a nightly basis, has the power to "Fly you to heaven"
> 
> Beautiful, visual poetry at it's best....


Want dissing it MM, just saying it wasnt my thing, but as with tattoo each has a meaning to the person wearing it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Glassback said:


> Wow wow wow wow how come Leoni can swear and it shows it? That AWESOME! You are clearly the God of Swearing now... I bow.


Didn't you know.... us slappers all have foul mouths..... :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Its very easy to voice opinions about people without knowing them. I mean I could say that Mr L and Mrs R are smug, sanctimonious, self righteous wankers. I wouldnt of course because that would be insulting other members and clearly its against the rules.


----------



## Breda

Schlaaaaag


----------



## RiZzah

> prettier than you love.....


On the inside maybe :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> Schlaaaaag


 :lol:


----------



## Fat

Glassback said:


> Wow wow wow wow how come Leoni can swear and it shows it? That AWESOME! You are clearly the God of Swearing now... I bow.


X3


----------



## Glassback

Zara-Leoni said:


> Didn't you know.... us slappers all have foul mouths..... :lol:


Leoni owes me a new keyboard..... Im off to start a thread about how to remove coffee that has been spat all over a keyboard. Very funny post there lady.


----------



## dru0111

Wannaberipped said:


> Some more pictures here.
> 
> IMO, she's done brilliant, and has a great phsyique
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2045097/Jodie-Marsh-shows-amazing-new-look-makes-bodybuilding-debut.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


Hahaha my mum did a PT course with her trainer Tim, I met him a few times when I was about 17, he is a top bloke and obviously a top trainer!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Lol loving this thread now


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> How the **** does she look like a man? She's got bigger tits and is prettier than you love..... (Not to mention is in better shape and has a nicer attitude) :whistling:
> 
> Listen darling..... if you really want to come out and call me a slag, then man up and just ****ing say it...... I'm waiting......


 :lol: her tits are fake like the rest of her, she looks like the childcatcher with a nose that has been abused by all the drugs.

yeah she is in good shape i said that in the start so i give her props for that! it didint take her long to get into shape and good on her i say. so maybe you should take a leaf out of her book because she has a better shape than you and how long have you been at it ?

and i dont need to come out and call you a slag, most people are probally thinking it thats why you told everyone your life story, to be honest no one really gives a flying **** what you used to wrap yourself around and who. that was your choice so stop going on about it love. get over yourself


----------



## Mr_Morocco

why would you click 'like' on the posts where your getting owned :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> Its very easy to voice opinions about people without knowing them. I mean I could say that Mr L and Mrs R are smug, sanctimonious, self righteous wankers. I wouldnt of course because that would be insulting other members and clearly its against the rules.


 as i said, what i said was in my own opinion, you can have yours, everyone is entitled to one.


----------



## C.Hill

MY FAVOURITE THREAD OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Wow this thread went from being about Jodie Marsh to a proper sh!t fest


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> :lol: her tits are fake like the rest of her, she looks like the childcatcher with a nose that has been abused by all the drugs.
> 
> yeah she is in good shape i said that in the start so i give her props for that! it didint take her long to get into shape and good on her i say. so maybe you should take a leaf out of her book because she has a better shape than you and how long have you been at it ?
> 
> and i dont need to come out and call you a slag, most people are probally thinking it thats why you told everyone your life story, to be honest no one really gives a flying **** what you used to wrap yourself around and who. that was your choice so stop going on about it love. get over yourself


And there we go.....

Give someone enough rope, they'll hang themselves.

Congratulations


----------



## RACK

Hahahaha, loving the definition of a slag!! From the girls I know and who I've seen who are/were lap dancers they defo aren't slags. Do they make a shed load of money off men and women who think that they are..... YES!!!

Oh and Glassback, if you think Zara is bad at swearing on here you should hear her on the phone! She said words that even I didn;t know!!!! (although I still use the word "FUD!" to this day Zar  )


----------



## Guest

Afghan said:


> why would you click 'like' on the posts where your getting owned :confused1:


 because i like the fact that she comments on me when i have my own opinion, she could say she looks good, i could say she looks like a man IMO


----------



## Lewis1

Bored of this thread now.

If you have nothing constructive to say, then don't say anything. Pretty simple


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mrs-R said:


> because i like the fact that she comments on me when i have my own opinion, she could say she looks good, i could say she looks like a man IMO


why are you here? is it just to act like a **** on most threads or is there actually a purpose?


----------



## Glassback

Seriously, I didnt even witness this type of fire fight in Iraq!

Glassback

*TEAM LEONI*


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Didn't you know.... us slappers all have foul mouths..... :lol:


 you said it, no one else :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Lewis1 said:


> Bored of this thread now.
> 
> If you have nothing constructive to say, then don't say anything. Pretty simple


That wasn't constructive


----------



## 2004mark

Anyone else reading this thread though their fingers now mg:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Cant you just have a naked fight and stick it youtube for the UKM members? Best way to sort this out IMO


----------



## bowen86

Zara and Breda, remind me i owe you some well earned reps. Hilarious and true.


----------



## RiZzah

> and i dont need to come out and call you a slag, most people are probally thinking it thats why you told everyone your life story, to be honest no one really gives a flying **** what you used to wrap yourself around and who. that was your choice so stop going on about it love. get over yourself


Only 1 way to settle this ladies...

KY Jelly wrestling match...

I'll supply the KY! :rockon:


----------



## Lewis1

C.Hill said:


> That wasn't constructive


Touché


----------



## Suprakill4

Good question, why are you here Mrs-R??? I never see you post anything constructive, you have thread just to get your post count up, what a joke lol. Zara is a respected long time member of this forum and you sit there and just speak to her like she is a piece of sh1t on the bottom of your primark shoes. Zara's physique is amazing too so dont sit there saying she doesnt look good compared to jodie marsh and she has been at it years.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MrR must be under serious pressure now from his missus to post on here defending her honour lol


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> why are you here? is it just to act like a **** on most threads or is there actually a purpose?


 why do you keep popping up with pointless comments?


----------



## madmuscles

2004mark said:


> Anyone else reading this thread though their fingers now mg:


No but i'm reading this thread through a large popcorn box and several beers with 34 of of my neighbors who previously didn't know me but want to know what the hells going on. :blink:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mrs-R said:


> why do you keep popping up with pointless comments?


judging by the rep and likes they are receiving id say they are far from pointless sweetie


----------



## Guest

Suprakill4 said:


> Good question, why are you here Mrs-R??? I never see you post anything constructive, you have thread just to get your post count up, what a joke lol. Zara is a respected long time member of this forum and you sit there and just speak to her like she is a piece of sh1t on the bottom of your primark shoes. Zara's physique is amazing too so dont sit there saying she doesnt look good compared to jodie marsh and she has been at it years.


 Respected? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> maybe you should take a leaf out of her book because she has a better shape than you and how long have you been at it ?


And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Zara-Leoni said:


> And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


ahahahahahahahahaha genuinely cracking up


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


 He's a man your just trying to look like one, enough said darling


----------



## treb92

Zara-Leoni said:


> And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


Excellent comeback.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> He's a man your just trying to look like one, enough said darling


More woman than you'll ever be, and more man than you'll ever get.....

I'll give you time to figure that one out


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


----------



## Fat

Zara-Leoni said:


> And I've got a better physique than your fella darling..... so where does that leave us.....?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## bowen86

great to see my thread has gone down a treat!


----------



## C.Hill

I think this thread could ruin MrL and

MrsR on this forum..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


That's it, do as your told boy..... :wink:


----------



## Fat

bowen86 said:


> great to see my thread has gone down a treat!


This thread is better than the gypsy one when he said its a race.


----------



## Suprakill4

MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


YEAYYY and he pipes up again........ awwwhhhhhhhhhhh their liking each others posts...... how sweet.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fat said:


> This thread is better than the gypsy one when he said it's a race.


Mate thats hilarious i was just thinking the same thing!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Glassback

MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


No No No.... Mr L - what have you done? I actually thought "Well done for not getting involved mate" Then you post this. WHat a top dick.

You are both inbreds that havent a clue. You openly isolate yourselves.... what numpties. Ditch the girlfriend, tell her to stick to watching Jeremy Kyle and you need to beat the attitidue you have learned from her out of yourself or find someone like me to help you with that.

For the second time EVER I am Neg repping.... how do I do this bit again? lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

C.Hill said:


> I think this thread could ruin MrL and
> 
> MrsR on this forum..


no, I'd say their ignorant, nasty posts have done that


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> More woman than you'll ever be, and more man than you'll ever get.....
> 
> I'll give you time to figure that one out


 More woman, okay then you might have more muscle tissue than be, have less fat than me so what? i dont wrap myself around men begging for money darling, dirty money! maybe you havnt got a man in your life to support you like mine does. why would i want to look like you, really ?


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> This thread is better than the gypsy one when he said it's a race.


Hell yeah! Still not as good as the sexiest bootys thread


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


Did she tell you what to type or?


----------



## Rick89

MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....


What a stupid comment, she said she had a better physique not that she was more manly than you


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> That's it, do as your told boy..... :wink:


 are you really that lonely that you hate on people that has a partner? cant find yours? i wouldnt think so looking like that.


----------



## bowen86

wait till you see my next thread.

MrL MrsR, where are they now?

ashcrapper and c.hill i owe you reps too.


----------



## Guest

Glassback said:


> No No No.... Mr L - what have you done? I actually thought "Well done for not getting involved mate" Then you post this. WHat a top dick.
> 
> You are both inbreds that havent a clue. You openly isolate yourselves.... what numpties. Ditch the girlfriend, tell her to stick to watching Jeremy Kyle and you need to beat the attitidue you have learned from her out of yourself or find someone like me to help you with that.
> 
> For the second time EVER I am Neg repping.... how do I do this bit again? lol


I stayed out untill i was brought back into the convo....check the posts.


----------



## Fat

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate thats hilarious i was just thinking the same thing!!!!! LOL!


He threatened me over PM :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> More woman, okay then you might have more muscle tissue than be, have less fat than me so what? i dont wrap myself around men begging for money darling, dirty money! maybe you havnt got a man in your life to support you like mine does. why would i want to look like you, really ?


....and the noose gets a little tighter lol.

Carry on with your spiteful vindictive posts you silly little girl..... the opinions of people like you matter to me not one tiny bit 

Oh an ps. Congratulations on living off your man..... erm.... what do we call women like that again.....?


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> He threatened me over PM :lol:


PASTE!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glassback said:


> No No No.... Mr L - what have you done? I actually thought "Well done for not getting involved mate" Then you post this. WHat a top dick.
> 
> You are both inbreds that havent a clue. You openly isolate yourselves.... what numpties. Ditch the girlfriend, tell her to stick to watching Jeremy Kyle and you need to beat the attitidue you have learned from her out of yourself or find someone like me to help you with that.
> 
> For the second time EVER I am Neg repping.... how do I do this bit again? lol


LOL!!!!! Brilliant mate, god this thread has seriously made my day at work im in stitches meant to be on the phone to customers!


----------



## Rick89

I find is quite ironic that people who are against women bodybuilding ( or come across as so ), as a woman would join a bodybuilding forum, cant you go an bitch about other girls on facebook or something


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> are you really that lonely that you hate on people that has a partner? cant find yours? i wouldnt think so looking like that.


Mines a bodybuilder love.

Maybe one day you'll find yourself one too


----------



## Glassback

MrL said:


> I stayed out untill i was brought back into the convo....check the posts.


Pro-10.com must be proud mate - actually insulting a potential customer, the ideal target market, and someone that represents what many of us dont have the determination to achieve and you tell her she should have a sex change. Amazing.


----------



## Guest

Rick89 said:


> What a stupid comment, she said she had a better physique not that she was more manly than you


How is my comment stupid? Do you consider her physique to look femanine? Hardly, which means she looks more manly than me.


----------



## Fat

C.Hill said:


> PASTE!


I'm talking about johny the gypsy guy


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> I'm talking about johny the gypsy guy


Yeah, PASTE lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

This thread just gets better and better :lol:


----------



## Hera

MrL said:


> I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot.


I personally don't agree with this statement...I very much try not to judge someone based on snippets of information. I'm sure given certain snippets of information about me someone could make a very negative judgement about the 'type of person' I am but someone else could get very different snippets and conclude something very positive...concluding a 'type of person' based on indirect information is to me 'judgemental'.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and the noose gets a little tighter lol.
> 
> Carry on with your spiteful vindictive posts you silly little girl..... the opinions of people like you matter to me not one tiny bit
> 
> Oh an ps. Congratulations on living off your man..... erm.... what do we call women like that again.....?


The word your looking for is "mother"


----------



## Breda

MrL said:


> How is my comment stupid? Do you consider her physique to look femanine? Hardly, which means she looks more manly than me.


Maybe you just look more feminine than Zara


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> are you really that lonely that you hate on people that has a partner? cant find yours? i wouldnt think so looking like that.


I think with all due respect that most people on UKM would prefer a partner looking like Zara. Not just because of how she looks, but because she is not judgemental, has an open mind and willing to consider other peoples feeling without resorting to outright insults. A much nicer soul, friendly and welcoming to newcomers.

What do you offer?


----------



## Suprakill4

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and the noose gets a little tighter lol.
> 
> Carry on with your spiteful vindictive posts you silly little girl..... the opinions of people like you matter to me not one tiny bit
> 
> Oh an ps. Congratulations on living off your man..... erm.... what do we call women like that again.....?


Scrounging inbred horrible nasty annoying wierdo?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Glassback said:


> Pro-10.com must be proud mate - actually insulting a potential customer, the ideal target market, and someone that represents what many of us dont have the determination to achieve and you tell her she should have a sex change. Amazing.


Maybe I should email them a link to this thread....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and the noose gets a little tighter lol.
> 
> Carry on with your spiteful vindictive posts you silly little girl..... the opinions of people like you matter to me not one tiny bit
> 
> Oh an ps. Congratulations on living off your man..... erm.... what do we call women like that again.....?


 Do us all a favour and tighten it to the max, 

and no not really i am a family, so i act like a family, you just throw yourself at dirty old men, probally in a dirty back alley and you say your'e proud. really? fair enough you did what you had to do that was your choice, so obviously if your going to pick at me i will pick back, you had your opinion i had mine end of.


----------



## Rick89

MrL said:


> How is my comment stupid? Do you consider her physique to look femanine? Hardly, which means she looks more manly than me.


You said she was claiming to be more masculine than you, which she didnt she claimed a better physique than you??

And to answer your question I dont believe she looks masculine, she has a brilliant physique and still looks feminine.

It probably isnt hard to look more mascualine than you at this point in time your coming across as a BITCH


----------



## Fat

C.Hill said:


> Yeah, PASTE lol


where do you live you cocky little sissy why dont you come to me and ill explain to you face to face why i think im a race, no beacvuse you wont your an internert hardman

Everything is in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/149870-have-pikeys-gone-7.html


----------



## Glassback

Katy you used the banning stick yet? I know two plebs you could try it out on, see if it works properly!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mrs-R said:


> Do us all a favour and tighten it to the max,
> 
> and no not really i am a family, so i act like a family, you just throw yourself at dirty old men, *probally in a dirty back alley* and you say your'e proud. really? fair enough you did what you had to do that was your choice, so obviously if your going to pick at me i will pick back, you had your opinion i had mine end of.


what are you insinuating there?


----------



## C.Hill

Man, gen con is where it's at for likes and reps!

20 likes and a few reps out of one thread? I'm hanging round here more often chatting shít!lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> Do us all a favour and tighten it to the max,
> 
> and no not really i am a family, so i act like a family, you just throw yourself at dirty old men, probally in a dirty back alley and you say your'e proud. really? fair enough you did what you had to do that was your choice, so obviously if your going to pick at me i will pick back, you had your opinion i had mine end of.


Most of the customers were pretty much like your boyfriend tbh.....


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mines a bodybuilder love.
> 
> Maybe one day you'll find yourself one too


 well if you do say your in great shape, wouldnt your man or woman feel awkward walking around with a freakish woman who is bigger than him, i dont want a bodybuilder, any evidence on here saying i do? no so shut up until you have a valid response.


----------



## madmuscles

What we all need to do first is to all calm down, find a large communal shower,get naked and scrub each other clean with...



But SHhhh...Don't talk about it.


----------



## Patsy

LOL My Mum showed me this earlier so... I thought i visit here to see what comments ect... and true to form a 10 pager of gold was waiting for me! 'Slag' 'She looks like a man' 'Smash it' Seriously wtf!

I personally think she looks great, hats off and cant fault it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> well if you do say your in great shape,* wouldnt your man or woman feel awkward walking around with a freakish woman who is bigger than him*, i dont want a bodybuilder, any evidence on here saying i do? no so shut up until you have a valid response.


Erm not really..... He's 6ft 5 and 20 stone.... :lol:


----------



## mal

cant believe this thread hasnt been closed,are the mods on strike pml.


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> Maybe I should email them a link to this thread....


It would be brilliant if they offered you a rep job after you shared this thread hahaha


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> well if you do say your in great shape, wouldnt your man or woman feel awkward walking around with a freakish woman who is bigger than him, i dont want a bodybuilder, any evidence on here saying i do? no so shut up until you have a valid response.


I'm a body builder. I compete. I'd much rather have Zara on my arm than the average woman in the UK (who is 2 stone overweight). I'd reckon she'd have a much more interesting set of life experience than anyone who can just throw hate out. Why so much hate for the BBing community when the forum you are on, the forum is for for bodybuilders and those who love muscle? Strange really.


----------



## Breda

Glassback said:


> Katy you used the banning stick yet? I know two plebs you could try it out on, see if it works properly!


Not yet mate i'm enjoyin it too much


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Most of the customers were pretty much like your boyfriend tbh.....


 im glad .... they probally havnt had the thrill of a womanish person like you


----------



## Suprakill4

You didnt answer my question Mrs-R, why are you here?

You dont want a bodybuilder as a partner, dont seem to have ANY interest in bodybuilding, and post negative comments constantly, to long standing members.

Well done on becoming ukm's most hated person though. Shouldnt you be changing nappies or feeding your child or something?


----------



## Fat

mal said:


> cant believe this thread hasnt been closed,are the mods on strike pml.


Doesn't need to get closed, we are all adults :devil2:


----------



## Glassback

Mr L - "what should I say quick tell me, they're all swearing at me.... "

Mrs R - "Do as your told Smithers...!"

Mr L - "But you said I could be Mr L.... like Reservoir dogs but different...."

Mrs R - "Just shut up and do as your told... we are in the middle of a crisis!"

Mr L - "....and you said I'd get a cape!"

Mrs R - "Tell her she looks awful, like, really awful and I will give you a rusk!"

Mr L - "But I want a CAPE!!!!"


----------



## Guest

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'm a body builder. I compete. I'd much rather have Zara on my arm than the average woman in the UK (who is 2 stone overweight). I'd reckon she'd have a much more interesting set of life experience than anyone who can just throw hate out. Why so much hate for the BBing community when the forum you are on, the forum is for for bodybuilders and those who love muscle? Strange really.


 the only hate i have given out is what i have recieved, i said i think jodie marsh is a slag, but i also said its brill what she has achieved and she looks so much better for it. and good on her for sticking at something achieveable other than reality tv and glossy mags. hat off to her she has a good shape for someone who hasnt been at it long, but that doesnt mean i cant have my own opinion of her life outside bodybuilding.


----------



## RACK

Where did it come from that lap dancers/galmour models/page 3 girls are slags anyway??? Or should that be a totally different thread?


----------



## bowen86

I for one would like a rep.

please.


----------



## Fat

Why is it always the Jodie marsh's threads? ...


----------



## Breda

bowen86 said:


> I for one would like a rep.
> 
> please.


Can't rep you mate you'll have to accept a like


----------



## bennyrock

Ha ha ha ha ha. WHAT THE FCUK. So glad i finished work early to find this firework waiting for me to read. I have actually done a small wee in my pants. Hahahahahahaha. I mean cant we all get along????? lol :w00t:


----------



## Suprakill4

Glassback said:


> Mr L - "what should I say quick tell me, they're all swearing at me.... "
> 
> Mrs R - "Do as your told Smithers...!"
> 
> Mr L - "But you said I could be Mr L.... like Reservoir dogs but different...."
> 
> Mrs R - "Just shut up and do as your told... we are in the middle of a crisis!"
> 
> Mr L - "....and you said I'd get a cape!"
> 
> Mrs R - "Tell her she looks awful, like, really awful and I will give you a rusk!"
> 
> Mr L - "But I want a CAPE!!!!"


"i will give you a rusk" HAAAAAAAAAA Thats so funny, you are getting my vote for post of the year mate!! lol!!!!!!


----------



## bennyrock

Breda said:


> Can't rep you mate you'll have to accept a like


Breda u still O me a rep for your nasty little trick!!!! :stupid:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> the only hate i have given out is what i have recieved, i said i think jodie marsh is a slag, but i also said its brill what she has achieved and she looks so much better for it. and good on her for sticking at something achieveable other than reality tv and glossy mags. hat off to her she has a good shape for someone who hasnt been at it long, but that doesnt mean i cant have my own opinion of her life outside bodybuilding.


I'd try to look at why they throwing you hate rather than just throw hate back. For instance, I think overweight women look revolting. Would I run and say it on forums every day? No, its insulting, degrading and uncalled for. Calling Jodie a man, and a slag for what she did in the past is uncalled for.

After all, you are young correct? Are you married? Were you married when you had your child? In the past if you child was born out of wedlock would have been a [email protected] and you labelled as a slag. Would that be fair? Not really.

Just a thought.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

http://www.pro-10.com/contact-us.html

Link to this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/151456-jodie-marsh.html

Just saying....


----------



## Glassback

Mrs-R said:


> the only hate i have given out is what i have recieved, i said i think jodie marsh is a slag, but i also said its brill what she has achieved and she looks so much better for it. and good on her for sticking at something achieveable other than reality tv and glossy mags. hat off to her she has a good shape for someone who hasnt been at it long, but that doesnt mean i cant have my own opinion of her life outside bodybuilding.


This is the equivilant of Bin Laden saying "sorry!" to 6 Seal Team 6 operatives as they came bursting through the windows.... I dont think it will wash.


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done on becoming ukm's most hated person though


It's between her and Massevil mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Only one way to sort this out...wrestling 



Zara vs MrsR


----------



## dru0111

Glassback, Zara, suprakill, Breda, Fat...

I am now late for a client thanks to your superb fuelling of this awesome thread. Reps when I get back x


----------



## Fat

I regret tweeting Jodie Marsh linking to this thread..

https://twitter.com/#!/missjodiemarsh


----------



## bennyrock

Fat said:


> Why is it always the Jodie marsh's threads? ...


See Jodie Marsh is the work of the devil and even a thread with her name in turns EVIL!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'd try to look at why they throwing your hate rather than just throw hate back. *For instance, I think overweight women look revolting*. Would I run and say it on forums every day? No, its insulting, degrading and uncalled for. Calling Jodie a man, and a slag for what she did in the past is uncalled for.
> 
> After all, you are young correct? Are you married? Were you married when you had your child? In the past if you child was born out of wedlock would have been a [email protected] and you labelled as a slag. Would that be fair? Not really.
> 
> Just a thought.


This, I'll hold my hand up and admit I'm as shallow as a puddle when it comes to girls. I have a size 10 rule, if they're bigger than that I'm not bothered....


----------



## Suprakill4

dru0111 said:


> Glassback, Zara, suprakill, Breda, Fat...
> 
> I am now late for a client thanks to your superb fuelling of this awesome thread. Reps when I get back x


HAHA, show the client the thread, im sure they will be putty in your hands mate for making their day.


----------



## Guest

Papa Lazarou said:


> I'd try to look at why they throwing your hate rather than just throw hate back. For instance, I think overweight women look revolting. Would I run and say it on forums every day? No, its insulting, degrading and uncalled for. Calling Jodie a man, and a slag for what she did in the past is uncalled for.
> 
> After all, you are young correct? Are you married? Were you married when you had your child? In the past if you child was born out of wedlock would have been a [email protected] and you labelled as a slag. Would that be fair? Not really.
> 
> Just a thought.


 everyone is entitled to thier opinion, i was saying mine that i think she is a slag that is it, because she has been labelled as one and even did a tv show saying how many men she has been with.


----------



## Hera

Right, I go away for lunch and this is what happens 

I'm a little lost for words...this thread has become fuelled with personal insults and has completely gone off track. May I advise that people refrain from throwing personal insults....there are many posts that are verging on breaking the rules. As much as I like a soap opera here and there, this has gotten personal and I feel that some people have posted without really thinking beforehand. Please think through what you're writing.

If this doesn't get back on track then this thread will be closed.


----------



## Rick89

Mrs-R said:


> everyone is entitled to thier opinion, i was saying mine that i think she is a slag that is it, because she has been labelled as one and even did a tv show saying how many men she has been with.


Its more the hate toward women bodybuilders thats annoying people IMO, its just not needed on a "BODYBUILDING FORUM"


----------



## Ashcrapper

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://www.pro-10.com/contact-us.html
> 
> Link to this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/151456-jodie-marsh.html
> 
> Just saying....


Sent them a little message


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs-R said:


> i think she is a slag that is it, because she has been labelled as one and even did a tv show saying how many men she has been with.


So what??


----------



## Fat

Ashcrapper said:


> Sent them a little message


That's harsh he might lose his rep status.. :innocent:


----------



## Kermit2

Mrs-R said:


> well if you do say your in great shape, wouldnt your man or woman feel awkward walking around with a freakish woman who is bigger than him, i dont want a bodybuilder, any evidence on here saying i do? no so shut up until you have a valid response.


Weird! You do realize that this is a forum for Bodybuilders, don't you?

I guess the Pro10 company your partner is a rep for don't want bodybuilders either.

86 likes and i'm guessing most of them are from MR L himself. Do us all a favour love and don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fat said:


> That's harsh he might lose his rep status.. :innocent:


That'd be a shame eh?


----------



## Rick89

So you hate the look of women bodybuilders, you said you would hate to be seen with a bodybuilder as a partner and you also think they look like freaks......why dont you just leave this forum and get a life, or wont you be able to check on Mr L, insecure and childish.


----------



## Guest

Rick89 said:


> Its more the hate toward women bodybuilders thats annoying people IMO, its just not needed on a "BODYBUILDING FORUM"


 i have no hate against women bodybuilders, go on them to get into that shape and get the shape that is hard for a woman and do all the hard work to be like they want, i have been to a bodybuilding show and was sitting next to one of the main lady bb's and she was amazing. to put the record straight then i have no hate with women bodybuilders, i have given reps to jodie marsh at the start about her bodybuilding. about her personal life yes i had my opinion which thousands of people have the same one.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://www.pro-10.com/contact-us.html
> 
> Link to this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/151456-jodie-marsh.html
> 
> Just saying....


lmao! are you for real. Im a rep on UKM meaning i help people considering buying their products with any queries. By the way i do it FOC.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im waiting for mrsR to let mrL off his leash again so he can come post his prewritten speech


----------



## bowen86

Mrs-R said:


> everyone is entitled to thier opinion, i was saying mine that i think she is a slag that is it, because she has been labelled as one and even did a tv show saying how many men she has been with.


your right everyone has an opinion, but part of growing up is being able to voice your opinion in an acceptable/socialble manner. I honestly hope your not like this in person, as many people act differently on forums to what they are like in real life. Im disappointed really as

1.you and your bf are members on her, that takes some guts and i repsected that.

2.its a body building forum, to discuss body building whether female or male

3.your a woman, i thought you would have defended your sex after the initial "i'd smash her comments"

4.your from Wales, not only have you let ukm down, you've let Wales down.

Im out.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> everyone is entitled to thier opinion, i was saying mine that i think she is a slag that is it, because she has been labelled as one and even did a tv show saying how many men she has been with.


Does that make you a slag then for having a child out of wedlock? Not an insult, just going on what other people said about kids out of wedlock? (ps I've done the same, I'm no angel).


----------



## bennyrock

Mr.L + Mrs.R


----------



## Rick89

Mrs-R said:


> i have no hate against women bodybuilders, go on them to get into that shape and get the shape that is hard for a woman and do all the hard work to be like they want, i have been to a bodybuilding show and was sitting next to one of the main lady bb's and she was amazing. to put the record straight then i have no hate with women bodybuilders, i have given reps to jodie marsh at the start about her bodybuilding. about her personal life yes i had my opinion which thousands of people have the same one.


Fair enough then, But you said Jodie looked like an ugly man and also Implied Zara had a mascualine physique, did you not.

As far as everyone on here is concerned that is offensive towards women bodybuilders


----------



## Fat

LOL Jodie Marsh is reading this thread now...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

This is the downside of being in the public eye, everyone has an opinion of you which might be false or clouded

I personally feel its her life her choices and who im i to judge


----------



## Guest

Papa Lazarou said:


> Does that make you a slag then for having a child out of wedlock? Not an insult, just going on what other people said about kids out of wedlock? (ps I've done the same, I'm no angel).


 if thats your opinion then fair enough, i dont bounce back with an insult to you, because thats your opinion


----------



## Patsy

bowen86 said:


> 4.your from Wales, not only have you let ukm down,* you've let Wales down.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Im out.


You tell 'em dude!


----------



## Guest

Rick89 said:


> Fair enough then, But you said Jodie looked like an ugly man and also Implied Zara had a mascualine physique, did you not.
> 
> As far as everyone on here is concerned that is offensive towards women bodybuilders


 i had hate from whatever her name is that was not needed, and yes jodie doesnt look feminine anymore apart from her boobjob.many on here have said she is ugly and i dont know what her physique is like, she had digs at me acting like a child, so if she can give it out she should be able to take it in


----------



## Rick89

Fat said:


> LOL Jodie Marsh is reading this thread now...


If she is then my hat goes off to her, it takes hard work and dedication to compete and most of all balls, alot dont have the balls.

Well done Jodie on your accomplishment and dont let the haters get to you, please keep up the bodybuilding!


----------



## Franko1

> Right, I go away for lunch and this is what happens
> 
> I'm a little lost for words...this thread has become fuelled with personal insults and has completely gone off track. May I advise that people refrain from throwing personal insults....there are many posts that are verging on breaking the rules. As much as I like a soap opera here and there, this has gotten personal and I feel that some people have posted without really thinking beforehand. Please think through what you're writing.
> 
> If this doesn't get back on track then this thread will be closed.


........................So has anyone seen the pics of Jodie Marsh?? I think she looks great, fair play to her.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> if thats your opinion then fair enough, i dont bounce b with an insult to you, because thats your opinion


Its not my opinion btw. I have had a child out of wedlock - she lives with her mum. I'm far from holy and far from perfect, my point I'm trying to raise with you is calling her a slag is easily done - however I'm 100% sure you wouldn't tolerate being called a slag for your past would you?


----------



## Suprakill4

I would love Jodie to come and post on here, this site would be great for her too. I always hate to see people getting slagged off (by Mrs-R and no one else in this case) without the oppertunity to defend themselves.


----------



## Glassback

The big brother production team will be gutted when they find out they missed you two numpties.


----------



## Rick89

Rick89 said:


> If she is then my hat goes off to her, it takes hard work and dedication to compete and most of all balls, alot dont have the balls.
> 
> Well done Jodie on your accomplishment and dont let the haters get to you, please keep up the bodybuilding!


WOW got a like off JMarsh lols


----------



## JG123




----------



## Wheyman

Can I please Say that the comments made by MR L is not opinion of Pro-10 and I unreservadly apologise to anyone who was offended. Pro-10 and MR-l have now parted company.


----------



## Fat

Jodie Marsh is officially a member, she DM me on twitter.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Wheyman said:


> Can I please Say that the comments made by MR L is not opinion of Pro-10 and I unreservadly apologise to anyone who was offended. Pro-10 and MR-l have now parted company.


Nobody has a problem with Pro10 mate no worries


----------



## Guest

Papa Lazarou said:


> Its not my opinion btw. I have had a child out of wedlock - she lives with her mum. I'm far from holy and far from perfect, my point I'm trying to raise with you is calling her a slag is easily done - however I'm 100% sure you wouldn't tolerate being called a slag for your past would you?


 my past ? having a child with my partner, how is that a slag?


----------



## Rick89

Atleast Jodie can defend herself against these idiots now


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Mrs-R said:


> my past ? having a child with my partner, how is that a slag?


Were you married?


----------



## Glassback

Wheyman said:


> Can I please Say that the comments made by MR L is not opinion of Pro-10 and I unreservadly apologise to anyone who was offended. Pro-10 and MR-l have now parted company.


Nice to see Pro-10.com value their reputation, shame others dont have the same outlook.

This thread is epic, I mean like vanessa felts in a thong covered in jelly epic.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Rick89 said:


> Atleast Jodie can defend herself against these idiots now


quite right  hello Jodie


----------



## Ashcrapper

Glassback said:


> Nice to see Pro-10.com value their reputation, shame others dont have the same outlook.
> 
> This thread is epic, I mean like vanessa felts in a thong covered in jelly epic.


check your rep :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Hello Jodie!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

**** me why do i always miss out on all this drama?


----------



## bowen86

Mrs-R said:


> my past ? having a child with my partner, how is that a slag?


you have totally missed his point love.

Alot of people have the opinion that having a child out of wedlock is bad or wrong.

however I'm 100% sure you wouldn't tolerate being called a slag for your past would you?

bada bing.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MrL said:


> lmao! are you for real. Im a rep on UKM meaning i help people considering buying their products with any queries. By the way i do it FOC.


Ahem.....



Wheyman said:


> Can I please Say that the comments made by MR L is not opinion of Pro-10 and I unreservadly apologise to anyone who was offended. Pro-10 and MR-l have now parted company.


 

Oh and Jodie.... If that's really you that's joined up.... Don't let these numpties put you off this place.... Its a great forum with a lot of great people, many of whom compete from amateur to pro level... hopefully you will see that their attitudes aren't tolerated around here


----------



## JG123

Back on topic, fair play to her shes done something good, people would be moaning if it was bad press. Hats off to her


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Everyone in this thread has pretty much congratulated her for what she achieved, apart from a few numpties who probably dont have a clue about body building.


----------



## Franko1

Welcome Jodie ( as Zara said, if it is you) :thumb:


----------



## bowen86

no way jodie marsh joined ukm?

epic thread.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

sorry peoples stupid question, whose MR L and Mrs R?? :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4

I seriously do hope she stays there are some seriosuly talented people on here that she can get help from (if she needs it which judging onpics maybe she doesnt).


----------



## Guest

Papa Lazarou said:


> Were you married?


 no were not married, so yes that will have opinions


----------



## Lewis1

I would love to put Jodie Marsh and Mrs-R in a room together.

Listening to Mrs-R dig herself out of this hole would be AWESOME.


----------



## Rick89

Seriously hope If it is Jodie she sticks around this forum is a great place with some brilliant people who love and support bodybuilding and it would be great to have her on board, a competitive bodybuilder that actually has experience unlike half these numpties clogging up the forum


----------



## RACK

This thread has stopped me from doing any work what so ever this afternoon but I will gladly work double hard tomorrow to catch up!!!

And if Jodie is on here it truely is legendary!


----------



## Moonbeam

bowen86 said:


> something is different about her.....http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3851400/Jodie-Marsh-is-Jodie-harsh.html


I prefer her with a lot more meat to be honest. But fairplay to her like. She know's what she wants and she sure as hell get's it.


----------



## Shady45

Well I read up to about three quarters and then could not be bothered for the rest lol

So much hate for other people's accomplishments, maybe if that was focused in to your own life you would be a lot happier and more secure.

Mr R don't let your hubby know about any other forums you join, she will never know. Either that or she could just happy up


----------



## Jojo 007

Girls that slag off other girls calling them a slag etc, are normally just jealous and wish they looked half as good! It just shows immaturity and low self esteem. Some people are just 'haters'! Just because someone has modelled, or done Page 3 or wears shorts skirts, does not make them a slapper. Are people really still that judgemental?!?

I think Jodie has done a great job and should be commended for what she has achieved in her first show. I am surprised at some of the comments on here, as this is SUPPOSED to be a BB forum!?


----------



## Rick89

bowen86 said:


> no way jodie marsh joined ukm?
> 
> epic thread.


Hopefully she doesnt get put off as many have over the years from the idiots on here

and she gave me a like haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

press like if your constantly hitting the refresh button on this thread


----------



## Fat




----------



## Kermit2

IronDan said:


> x2
> 
> But I reckon it's Milky or someone having us on lol


Ha ha ha, classic. Milky disguised as Jodie Marsh. :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jojo 007 said:


> Girls that slag off other girls calling them a slag etc, are normally just jealous and wish they looked half as good! It just shows immaturity and low self esteem. Some people are just 'haters'! Just because someone has modelled, or done Page 3 or wears shorts skirts, does not make them a slapper. Are people really still that judgemental?!?
> 
> I think Jodie has done a great job and should be commended for what she has achieved in her first show. I am surprised at some of the comments on here, as this is SUPPOSED to be a BB forum!?


Woo welcome back Jo! How's zee bump? Can't be long now? xx


----------



## madmuscles

Would this be considered a bad time to start a thread about Katie Price or should I just keep my fat gob shut? :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kermit2 said:


> Ha ha ha, classic. Milky disguised as Jodie Marsh. :laugh:


He'll be devastated he missed this :lol:


----------



## Rick89

and Uriel there got alot of reading to do tonight haha, epic thread


----------



## mattW

Welcome Jodie! it's a shame that people would bad mouth you instead of aspiring to reach your heights of success...I hope you can look past this and become a valued member of our community, unlike some people who offer nothing...best of luck with your future goals!


----------



## Kermit2

So is there a job going at Pro10 now? :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman

If Jodie Marsh is reading the Pro-10.com would genuinly love to offer you sponsorship!


----------



## Fat

Kermit2 said:


> So is there a job going at Pro10 now? :thumb:


LOL


----------



## Little_Jay

if this is actually jodie

will you marry me? (serious question)


----------



## Rick89

Wheyman said:


> If Jodie Marsh is reading the Pro-10.com would genuinly love to offer you sponsorship!


Someone tweet her to get on here and message Pro-10


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Wheyman said:


> If Jodie Marsh is reading the Pro-10.com would genuinly love to offer you sponsorship!


Mint :thumb:

I think that's a very appropriate ending....

MrL loses his *unpaid* job as a rep, and Jodie gets sponsored by them.

That satisfies my sense of justice


----------



## RACK

Wheyman said:


> If Jodie Marsh is reading the Pro-10.com would genuinly love to offer you sponsorship!


That would just be amazing if it came off!!

I'm sat here smiling and laughing so much that I can't even manage a tradmark pout!!


----------



## spike

So there I was at page 7 when I went out for an hour or so and .....

BOOOOOOOOM :gun_bandana: :bounce: :001_tt2: :2guns: :death:

That's the last time I leave the house today.


----------



## Fat

Wheyman said:


> If Jodie Marsh is reading the Pro-10.com would genuinly love to offer you sponsorship!


Tweet her https://twitter.com/#!/missjodiemarsh

She posted 5 mins ago on twitter


----------



## mattW

Woohoo! I got a like from jodie Marsh! feel like a little kid on christmas morning.


----------



## Guest

Just get back from the gym to this peach of a thread. Excellent read sat here crying laughing.


----------



## Rick89

mattW said:


> Woohoo! I got a like from jodie Marsh! feel like a little kid on christmas morning.


Same here mate I feel priveliged lol


----------



## Breda

Notice Mr and Mrs havent said anything since the bomb was dropped :laugh:


----------



## Ste7n

MRS-R: Why join a bodybuilding forum if your just going to b1tch about others who actually bodybuild and have a real interest in it..?, suprised your not banned yet for your foul language... :innocent:


----------



## spike

Toby1 said:


> I did it! I actually managed to catch up with the end of this thread. Whoop whoop!
> 
> Zara I was going to defend you but I think you've defended yourself perfectly well on your own and I think the way 99.9% of UKM has got your back says everything that needs to be said. Luv ya girl
> 
> And hi Jodie. x


Jodie -

Don't trust Toby. He's a bit of a strange one.


----------



## Fat

She is getting flamed on twitter


----------



## SuperRex

god damn! she is looking hot!


----------



## Raptor

I prefer her in her slutty old self, even if she wasn't BBing she'd still ruined her slut looks

She also hates men and has mega issues with them


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Notice Mr and Mrs havent said anything since the bomb was dropped :laugh:


probably struggling to reach the keyboard from that high horse they are on


----------



## Patsy

Breda said:


> Notice Mr and Mrs havent said anything since the bomb was dropped :laugh:


Yes. And how they have edited they're posts but it's pointless because everyone has quoted them! lol :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fat said:


> She is getting flamed on twitter


its twitter, what do you expect? its crammed full of nobheads


----------



## BIG BUCK

Wow, as soon as Jodie joined the posts changed! i can smell the test from here!


----------



## Little_Jay

just incase you didnt see it

jodie will you marry me? :tongue:


----------



## Fat

Breda said:


> Notice Mr and Mrs havent said anything since the bomb was dropped :laugh:


He loss his job :crying:


----------



## expletive

You know if Jodie has joined UK-M there will be a mass ban in the Male Animal as your not allowed to discuss female board members :lol:


----------



## SuperRex

scouse_jay said:


> just incase you didnt see it
> 
> jodie will you marry me? :tongue:


I second that purposal lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fat said:


> He loss his job :crying:


mad isnt it. cant imagine why a supplement company frowns upon its reps insulting female bodybuilders and saying they look like men. will remain one of lifes mysteries I guess


----------



## Fat

expletive said:


> You know if Jodie has joined UK-M there will be a mass ban in the Male Animal as your not allowed to discuss female board members :lol:


Very true, I better start deleting!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PatWelsh said:


> Yes. And how they have edited they're posts but it's pointless because everyone has quoted them! lol :lol:


Really?? :lol:


----------



## Fat

Ashcrapper said:


> mad isnt it. cant imagine why a supplement company frowns upon its reps insulting female bodybuilders and saying they look like men. will remain one of lifes mysteries I guess


He apparently got 20% off :drool:


----------



## Ak_88

Having read this cover to cover, all I can say is if you're going to start a flame war why the **** do you do it with Zara, talk about digging your own grave :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Can we have a recap of whats been going on as some of us have missed the action and are too lazy to go through the 300+ posts anyone? Lol


----------



## Breda

Fat said:


> He loss his job :crying:


Good... The fella is a fraud, he don't deserve to rep any sup company. He's better of reppin a bondage company because he's whipped


----------



## Hera

Some of these comments are funny...e.g. mass ban in MA due to not being allowed to disucss members! and the sudden change in attitude due to the prospect of her becoming a member...so, where are all these 'I'd smash her' men? Now's your chance... :laugh:


----------



## expletive

Ak_88 said:


> Having read this cover to cover, all I can say is if you're going to start a flame war why the **** do you do it with Zara, talk about digging your own grave :lol:


Zara should change her name to Scotts Terrier


----------



## Glassback

Breda said:


> Good... The fella is a fraud, he don't deserve to rep any sup company. He's better of reppin a bondage company because he's whipped


I read that in a proper black voice, like the guy from Pulp Fiction - sounds awesome in my head.


----------



## Wheyman

Jodie, pvt me if you would like sponsorship!


----------



## Guest

emeritus said:


> Can we have a recap of whats been going on as some of us have missed the action and are too lazy to go through the 300+ posts anyone? Lol


Mate have a read, its epic! Made my day


----------



## Breda

emeritus said:


> Can we have a recap of whats been going on as some of us have missed the action and are too lazy to go through the 300+ posts anyone? Lol


Jodie marsh - slag - all hell breaks lose

Thats pretty much it mate, The thread is worth a read tho


----------



## spike

emeritus said:


> Can we have a recap of whats been going on as some of us have missed the action and are too lazy to go through the 300+ posts anyone? Lol


Let me tell ya, it's well worth the time spent reading! :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback

Seriously people stop liking my posts - I have so many likes and reps Im starting to feel like I should maybe go to a gym now instead of pretending.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

basically mrsR called jodie a slag, got owned then owned herself by liking the posts which owned her


----------



## expletive

Glassback said:


> Seriously people stop liking my posts - I have so many likes and reps Im starting to feel like I should maybe go to a gym now instead of pretending.


Spread the love then dude!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

How do we know Jodie joined?


----------



## Raptor

expletive said:


> You know if Jodie has joined UK-M there will be a mass ban in the Male Animal as *your not allowed to discuss female board members * :lol:


Haha have you ever been in MA?

Just look in 'female members tits and snatch gallery'

Jokes obv :lol:


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> Some of these comments are funny...e.g. mass ban in MA due to not being allowed to disucss members! and the sudden change in attitude due to the prospect of her becoming a member...so, where are all these 'I'd smash her' men? Now's your chance... :laugh:


Jodie........ fancy a smash? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Jodie........ fancy a smash? :whistling:


Breda you slag! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really?? :lol:


Quote Originally Posted by Mrs-R View Post

she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.

she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that

Last edited by Mrs-R; Today at 03:21 PM.

LOL although i feel the jokes on me now... this thread has seen me go through a giant bar of galaxy... fuming!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

PatWelsh said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Mrs-R View Post
> 
> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.
> 
> she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that
> 
> Last edited by Mrs-R; Today at 03:21 PM.
> 
> LOL although i feel the jokes on me now... this thread has seen me go through a giant bar of galaxy... fuming!!! :lol:


fat c*nt


----------



## expletive

PatWelsh said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Mrs-R View Post
> 
> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.
> 
> she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that
> 
> Last edited by Mrs-R; Today at 03:21 PM.
> 
> LOL although i feel the jokes on me now... this thread has seen me go through a giant bar of galaxy... fuming!!! :lol:


How sads that, doesn't have the balls to stick to her opinions

The moral is, think before you click "post reply"


----------



## blackg

Got to give it up to the girl, she worked hard to achieve her goal.


----------



## expletive

Toby1 said:


> Wow have I been confused or what? I use my phone to go on here so all the avi pics are tiny. I've just realised that it's Breda and NOT Brenda. Sorry dude, I've been thinking you were a dudette!


Ha Ha BRENDA!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> Ha Ha BRENDA!!!!! :thumb:


feck me had to look at your AVI for a few mins to work out what it was lol genius


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ak_88 said:


> Having read this cover to cover, all I can say is if you're going to start a flame war why the **** do you do it with Zara, talk about digging your own grave :lol:


 :innocent:



Katy said:


> Some of these comments are funny...e.g. mass ban in MA due to not being allowed to disucss members! and the sudden change in attitude due to the prospect of her becoming a member...so, where are all these 'I'd smash her' men? Now's your chance... :laugh:


hahahaa..... love it!


----------



## Fat

MR R just loss his 30% discount :drool:


----------



## Ak_88

IronDan said:


> Anyway on a serious note I am VERY upset that this thread has derailed my thread about passing my driving test!!!!
> 
> Now on your way and join in the congratulating!!
> 
> That is all..
> 
> *runs*


Why are you running when you've got a car??


----------



## Breda

Dave said:


> Breda you slag! :thumb:


Had to be said bro.... Katy called me out


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PatWelsh said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Mrs-R View Post
> 
> she is the biggest dick on earth, shes nothing but a slag.
> 
> she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that
> 
> Last edited by Mrs-R; Today at 03:21 PM.


OMG..... after all that she's removed the original comment.... talk about spineless lol


----------



## Beats

Suprakill4 said:


> I would love Jodie to come and post on here, this site would be great for her too. I always hate to see people getting slagged off (by Mrs-R and no one else in this case) without the oppertunity to defend themselves.


Maybe she is a member and we just dont know its her lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Might have to go through it properly lol


----------



## Breda

Toby1 said:


> Wow have I been confused or what? I use my phone to go on here so all the avi pics are tiny. I've just realised that it's Breda and NOT Brenda. Sorry dude, I've been thinking you were a dudette!


I'm all man mate


----------



## Fat

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG..... after all that she's removed the original comment.... talk about spineless lol


She obviously feels bad after MR R losing his job.


----------



## Suprakill4

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG..... after all that she's removed the original comment.... talk about spineless lol


She gives it the big one about how everyone is entitled to their own opinion then deletes her post, that., is very funny!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Suprakill4 said:


> She gives it the big one about how everyone is entitled to their own opinion then deletes her post, that., is very funny!!


Notice it was deleted around the time that new member "JMarsh" appeared.... Seems she wasn't prepared to stand by her views after all eh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Justforeffect said:


> How can I women knock a women for changing her mind so many times !! Its in your nature to change your mind every 12 minutes.


No it isn't....

Yes it is....

No it isn't.....


----------



## Fat

emeritus said:


> Might have to go through it properly lol


The longer you leave it the more pages you will need to read!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its all gone boring now, edited posts, Jodie not posting


----------



## zidiezid

GOOD ON HER.


----------



## Suprakill4

Zara-Leoni said:


> Notice it was deleted around the time that new member "JMarsh" appeared.... Seems she wasn't prepared to stand by her views after all eh?


Looks that way doesnt it. I dont think they will be staying around ukm for long now. I can just see them now at home slagging us all off.

Still in stitches about that rusk comment whoever is was.


----------



## Fat

Jodie just posted this on her twitter:

Bookings and Press: [email protected]

https://twitter.com/#!/missjodiemarsh


----------



## 2004mark

Meh... still don't like her much


----------



## Rick89

I havent left my seat since this thread began, what a thread had me in hysterics and fair does to all the real members on here for getting down and defending the point, hopefully people will think twice before insulting people again and hopefully certain members will not visit the forum again after today


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Good... The fella is a fraud, he don't deserve to rep any sup company. He's better of reppin a bondage company because he's whipped


go **** yourself!


----------



## Fat

Rick89 said:


> I havent left my seat since this thread began, what a thread had me in hysterics and fair does to all the real members on here for getting down and defending the point, hopefully people will think twice before insulting people again and hopefully certain members will not visit the forum again after today


MR R had a journal and everything


----------



## Rick89

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


Said it all right there, wow what a tool haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


MrL's Consience "quick get on the computer and reply to Breda before MrsR gets back in the room!"


----------



## Rick89

Fat said:


> MR R had a journal and everything


Maybe he should of how can I put this, stopped his Mrs from flaming just about every bodybuilding fan and member on here, just My opinion though.


----------



## Suprakill4

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


Wheyyyyy, he is back (see what i did there)


----------



## Ashcrapper

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


You werent suited to this supplement repping anyway mate, get in touch with John Smiths, you seem a little bitter


----------



## H10dst

Wow!!! Finally caught up with this thread, best afternoons work I have done in a while!!

Hi jodie, I think you look great!! Really good effort


----------



## Fat

Suprakill4 said:


> Wheyyyyy, he is back (see what i did there)


hahahahhaha


----------



## Breda

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


Did the Mrs give you permission to swear


----------



## m575

what the hell have i missed here . looks like the shit hit the fan :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MrL said:


> go **** yourself!


And another one shows his true colours.....


----------



## Ak_88

m575 said:


> what the hell have i missed here . looks like the shit hit the fan :lol:


Hit the fan, ignited, splattered in a blaze of faecal hilarity.


----------



## Ashcrapper

m575 said:


> what the hell have i missed here . looks like the shit hit the fan :lol:


Vanessa Feltz's ill sister and her fella decided to rip into anyone remotely linked to bodybuilding and got the smack down. In a nutshell


----------



## Zara-Leoni

So getting back to normality anyway.... (sorry guys.....  )

Jodie looks fecking awesome, natural competitor too so fair play on that score too - I really dont think I could diet without fatburners lol!

Also - fair play to Pro-10 who sent me a lovely email apologising for the behaviour of Mr-L and saying they will be more careful who they choose as reps in future.

Seems like a decent company there


----------



## Ak_88

Is she still with that bloke from Phats & Small? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I gotta say though, all things aside.... I've not laughed so much in ages as I have today. Maybe I'm losing the plot at finding it funny being slagged off and called names, but It's one of the funniest threads all year :lol:


----------



## expletive

Zara-Leoni said:


> I gotta say though, all things aside.... I've not laughed so much in ages as I have today. Maybe I'm losing the plot at finding it funny being slagged off and called names, but It's one of the funniest threads all year :lol:


Ill agree with that, i usually avoid the bickering and slating threads but this was so [email protected]@king funny


----------



## Suprakill4

Zara-Leoni said:


> I gotta say though, all things aside.... I've not laughed so much in ages as I have today. Maybe I'm losing the plot at finding it funny being slagged off and called names, but It's one of the funniest threads all year :lol:


Im with you on that one Zara, this has defintely been woth the massive inevitable b0llocking that im going to get from my boss tomorrow for worst performance in the history of this company lol.


----------



## danny1871436114701

Well I just read the whole lot and WOW

I have argued all day with people with people who say its sick and slating her, the girl had full abs and lean back something 90% of the population / all forums cannot do and this a women aswell, I think she looked great and done well so hopefully she wont let the hate put her off.

As for the arguement between Zara and Mrs L - Mrs L how can you call her a slag, if we are being judgemental based on your wording in all your post and abusive manner I expect to see you on Jeremy Kyle soon title being - Ladies who get so Jel of people who look Reem LOL

Anyways it is all good and oh Zara you dont look like a man LOL, as many said look top dollar so take no notice of her


----------



## Hera

I haven't gotten any work done today! Damn you all!!


----------



## expletive

Katy said:


> I haven't gotten any work done today! Damn you all!!


What no cardio :blink:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Katy said:


> I haven't gotten any work done today! Damn you all!!


tut tut


----------



## Ste7n

Zara-Leoni said:


> OMG..... after all that she's removed the original comment.... talk about spineless lol


I found that funny too, i thought the reasoning behind editing was for bad grammar and speeling mistakes..


----------



## Patsy

Katy said:


> I haven't gotten any work done today! Damn you all!!


X2! Aye... has been a good laugh though, Fair play


----------



## Hera

expletive said:


> What no cardio :blink:


None...I'm hopeless! :crying: Probably my most unproductive day this year! :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Katy said:


> I haven't gotten any work done today! Damn you all!!


Great, so now not only is Jodie Marsh been called every name under the sun, she's now responsible for procrastination of hundreds of BB fans nationwide :lol:


----------



## Hera

Ak_88 said:


> Great, so now not only is Jodie Marsh been called every name under the sun, she's now responsible for procrastination of hundreds of BB fans nationwide :lol:


Ha ha..that'll help her win in future comps though! We'll all be too busy sitting our @rses talking about it rather than actually doing anything :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Justforeffect said:


> I have noticed over the course of the year of my membership you have had a lot of negative and unnessasary comments aimed towards you. Glad to see more people come to your defence this time. Not that you probably need it mind


Quite right, got a lot of time for Zara  (group hug)


----------



## Breda

Zara-Leoni said:


> I gotta say though, all things aside.... I've not laughed so much in ages as I have today. Maybe I'm losing the plot at finding it funny being slagged off and called names, but It's one of the funniest threads all year :lol:


Definately the thread of the year, I haven't even posted on anybody elses threads today it's just been that good:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Justforeffect said:


> I have noticed over the course of the year of my membership you have had a lot of negative and unnessasary comments aimed towards you. Glad to see more people come to your defence this time. Not that you probably need it mind





Ashcrapper said:


> Quite right, got a lot of time for Zara  (group hug)


Thanks guys :blush:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Jus read every post i'm left wondering...

1) What will the conversation be like on the dinner table for Mr L & Mrs R

2) im constantly refreshing just incase it kicks off again (wishful thinkin)

3) im glad such people are a minority in this forum

4) dont throw stones if you live in a glass house


----------



## stellios

"In 50 days I have gone from 25 per cent body fat to ten per cent, gained 8lb of muscle and lost 20lb of fat." - How?!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

this thread needs deleted pronto...just read through it and what a f*ckin joke, half u cvnts need banned for the out of order abuse your dishing out (both sides) brilliant publicity for uk-m.

jodie looks brilliant as far a bbing goes imo.


----------



## Breda

stellios said:


> "In 50 days I have gone from 25 per cent body fat to ten per cent, gained 8lb of muscle and lost 20lb of fat." - How?!?


What has this got to do with jodie marsh or the flaming of mr and mrs?


----------



## m575

JANIKvonD said:


> this thread needs deleted pronto...just read through it and what a f*ckin joke, *half u cvnts* need banned for the out of order abuse your dishing out (both sides) brilliant publicity for uk-m.
> 
> jodie looks brilliant as far a bbing goes imo.


hmm cuz thats not abusive mind is it...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> What has this got to do with jodie marsh or the flaming of mr and mrs?


Its a quote from Jodie regarding her prep with her trainer


----------



## bennyrock

Breda said:


> What has this got to do with jodie marsh or the flaming of mr and mrs?


its what Jodie Marsh said in the post


----------



## Suprakill4

m575 said:


> hmm cuz thats not abusive mind is it...


Thats what i thought! Oh god dont start everyone off again by calling them cvnts lol!


----------



## bennyrock

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its a quote from Jodie regarding her prep with her trainer


JINX


----------



## ryda

read about her takin it up about 2 years ago, good on her, she looks pretty feminine still which is fine by me, she would look wrong if she got any bigger but her bback and abs look great! she ****ed up on the tan tho lol


----------



## big steve

wow its all been happening in here today!


----------



## spike

JANIKvonD said:


> this thread needs deleted pronto...just read through it and what a f*ckin joke, half u cvnts need banned for the out of order abuse your dishing out (both sides) brilliant publicity for uk-m.
> 
> jodie looks brilliant as far a bbing goes imo.


That's great, thanks for your input. 

Look at your post count in only a couple of months. 

Now shouldn't you be back giving people bad advice in the steroid section? :laugh:


----------



## m575

one thing i want to know is why does everyone keep writing cvnt?? whats wrong with ****?


----------



## Breda

Zara-Leoni:2527024 said:


> Its a quote from Jodie regarding her prep with her trainer


So quite a lot then :lol:


----------



## stellios

Should have made it clear that it was quoted from the article. Its a phenomenal achievement, something I thought would have got more attention on this thread as oppose to the slanging match which transpired.


----------



## Breda

m575:2527034 said:


> one thing i want to know is why does everyone keep writing cvnt?? whats wrong with ****?


Not every fuka can swear you cnut


----------



## transformer23

wow, what have i missed


----------



## m575

Breda said:


> Not every fuka can swear you cnut


ahh but they can, they just dont know how yet :lol:


----------



## Breda

stellios:2527037 said:


> Should have made it clear that it was quoted from the article. Its a phenomenal achievement, something I thought would have got more attention on this thread as oppose to the slanging match which transpired.


You're right mate going from 25% to 10 with 8lb muscle gain in 50 days is not to he sniffed at but a 6 hour flame was worth not knowing that info


----------



## Breda

m575:2527044 said:


> ahh but they can, they just dont know how yet :lol:


I pm'd the man himself a while ago but he wasn't having it


----------



## Suprakill4

transformer23 said:


> wow, what have i missed


Read it you slag!! (the name calling will make more sense later)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> I pm'd the man himself a while ago but he wasn't having it


Bit ****ing selfish of him not to share eh? :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

Tell me, tell me !!!!!!! thats not ****ing fair u ****s bastards ****s


----------



## scotchjock

Good on her for the transformation, but I still thing she is a money crazed tart.


----------



## Breda

Zara-Leoni:2527054 said:


> Bit ****ing selfish of him not to share eh? :lol:


 :lol:

Takin the mik now Zara I fallen out with people for less so you wanna watch yourself


----------



## Suprakill4

scotchjock said:


> Good on her for the transformation, but I still thing she is a money crazed tart.


Oh fcuk, i just heard some thunder after reading this.


----------



## sunn

Wow I feel drained after reading all this I have only stopped to eat and ****!

Zara you are a little tiger arnt you! Pmsl don't take any notice of those pair of wombats if there not already they should be banned!


----------



## JANIKvonD

neurospike7 said:


> That's great, thanks for your input.
> 
> Look at your post count in only a couple of months.
> 
> *Now shouldn't you be back giving people bad advice in the steroid section*? :laugh:[/]QUOTE]
> 
> good post mate :confused1: u must be part of the 5% on here who know what there talking about yeh?
> 
> i honestly dont get how some of u can ask a member "why are u even here" lol its crazy, this site is for learning is it not?
> 
> ill try not p!ss too many of u off ........cvnts


----------



## Zara-Leoni

scotchjock said:


> Good on her for the transformation, but I still thing she is a money crazed tart.


I don't get why the aspiration to earn as much money as possible is seen as a bad thing? Its not like she's harming anyone?

Fair enough if the person was selling kiddie porn or summat, but she's doing nothing wrong.

Takes all sorts to make a world, how she chooses to make a living is her business.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

sunn said:


> Wow I feel drained after reading all this I have only stopped to eat and ****!
> 
> *Zara you are a little tiger arnt you*! Pmsl don't take any notice of those pair of wombats if there not already they should be banned!


Little Lion actually.....


----------



## legoheed

im really not a fan of that pic !


----------



## Breda

scotchjock:2527057 said:


> Good on her for the transformation, but I still thing she is a money crazed tart.


Did you not see what happend to the last pair of haters


----------



## spike

Zara-Leoni said:


> Little Lion actually.....


Alright already with the cute-cute-cute! Bring back Zara! :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, we asked her why she was here because she has zero interest in bodybuildiong what so ever, and this is a bodybuilding forum remember. She was clearly here just to chat sh1t, cause trouble and keep a keen eye on her partner and what he was posting.


----------



## m575

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, we asked her why she was here because she has zero interest in bodybuildiong what so ever, and this is a bodybuilding forum remember. She was clearly here just to chat sh1t, cause trouble and* keep a keen eye on her partner and what he was posting*.


which he has stopped doing altogether it seems


----------



## Suprakill4

m575 said:


> which he has stopped doing altogether it seems


she has grounded him which means no contact with the outside world. And he is also in fits of tears about losing his nice discount from pro-10 lol


----------



## Fat

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, we asked her why she was here because she has zero interest in bodybuildiong what so ever, and this is a bodybuilding forum remember. She was clearly here just to chat sh1t, cause trouble and keep a keen eye on her partner and what he was posting.


She must feel gutted that her man loss his job because of her.


----------



## britbull

Zara-Leoni said:


> I don't get why the aspiration to earn as much money as possible is seen as a bad thing? Its not like she's harming anyone?
> 
> Fair enough if the person was selling kiddie porn or summat, but she's doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Takes all sorts to make a world, how she chooses to make a living is her business.


I would say some judge her due to us all having a different moral backbone, Personally i would prefer my girl to keep her clothing on to earn a living, better yet become something that changes lives for the better.Not saying her past is wrong but not what i would wish for my off-spring, would you??

Fair play to her i say, hilarious skimming(read 2 or 3 pages,guessing the rest is the usual ****e) this thread.If she hadn't been competing or into bb then it would be open day on her as per Jordan

uk-muscle confirming muscle head sterotypes since inception


----------



## Suprakill4

and all because his silly childish girlfriend couldnt keep her mouth shut and stop posting negative awful posts. Funny thing is i knew she was trouble from the first thread she posted about getting her post count up, i asked her why she was doing that which was a genuine querstion and she replied something like "if you dont like it, dont bother commenting" lol. wierdo.


----------



## Breda

I knew he was whipped and then he had the audacity to tell me to **** myself which was slightly manly of him

I bet shes now cutting up all his shirts because he lost his rep position without her permission


----------



## Fat

Suprakill4 said:


> and all because his silly childish girlfriend couldnt keep her mouth shut and stop posting negative awful posts. Funny thing is i knew she was trouble from the first thread she posted about getting her post count up, i asked her why she was doing that which was a genuine querstion and she replied something like "if you dont like it, dont bother commenting" lol. wierdo.


 she was apparently a power lifter


----------



## Jux

I think almost all women would jump at half the chance to be a page 3 model or a lapdancer.

I personally didn't read all this thread, got up to page 10 and quit because it gets awfully tedious, nothing more than female jealousy, begrudging someone for having the success and attention that you cannot.

It's a fantastic achievement what she's done and I hope this isn't just a passing phase for her (like it is all to often for me :surrender: ) and she has a great success.

It's nice to see a bit of redemption after years of trashing by the media.


----------



## Andy Dee

Ah, The standard of Britain strikes again, I see again more jealous pathetic spiteful hating faceless little fckin pricks posting hate and slating people they dont know, know nothing about and have never even met.

thank god I rarely post on this forum anymore


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527097 said:


> she was apparently a power lifter


She definately lifted Mr Ls power from him.... Anyway I'm glad them 2 got blasted cos their patheticness was apparent from that other thread bout that singer with the booty


----------



## Ashcrapper

andysutils said:


> Ah, The standard of Britain strikes again, I see again more jealous pathetic spiteful hating faceless little fckin pricks posting hate and slating people they dont know, know nothing about and have never even met.
> 
> thank god I rarely post on this forum anymore


your post is a bit nonsensical really as the two people doing what you said got rounded on by half the forum


----------



## 12 gauge

dru0111 said:


> Glassback, Zara, suprakill, Breda, Fat...
> 
> I am now late for a client thanks to your superb fuelling of this awesome thread. Reps when I get back x


Late for a client? You slag!


----------



## Ashcrapper

JANIKvonD said:


> i honestly dont get how some of u can ask a member "why are u even here" lol its crazy, this site is for learning is it not?
> 
> ill try not p!ss too many of u off ........cvnts


It was me who originally asked why she was here because all I had seen from her posts where nasty comments aimed at women or snide remarks against others. If this site is for learning what exactly was she learning?


----------



## RickMiller

Papa Lazarou said:


> Gotta worry when you judge bodybuilders by if you would do them or if you find them attractive. So ****ing what if you don't find her attractive? She's bodybuilding! Its not like when most people do their jobs or compete in their chosen sports they dress up to look their most attractive, do they? Very sad state of affairs really. Its a one day look in a year and glycogen and water rebound will make her much softer within days


Totally agree with this, subjective sexual attraction has got nothing to do with bodybuilding.

Otherwise the same could be said for the opposite sex in that regard. I had a couple of female friends attend the Leeds UKBBF on Sunday and they didn't find anyone above possibly the classic class 'attractive', although they could certainly critique and form an opinion on the larger athletes' physiques in terms of symmetry, definition and overall muscle mass.

What Jodie has achieved is incredible and the pursuit of a superb physique in a tough association is more than commendable.


----------



## Fat

Breda said:


> She definately lifted Mr Ls power from him.... Anyway I'm glad them 2 got blasted cos their patheticness was apparent from that other thread bout that singer with the booty


They will be back, Mark my words.


----------



## britbull

Ashcrapper said:


> your post is a bit nonsensical really as the two people doing what you said got rounded on by half the forum


To be fair i read 2 or 3 pages and read more than two people making spiteful comments, a pedant might wonder what the other half of the forum were doing rather than rounding on mr and mrs.Nonsensical you say??

If uk-muscle were a newspaper which one would it be


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fat said:


> They will be back, Mark my words.


sound like a super villain, should have done a long laugh after it for added effect


----------



## Ashcrapper

britbull said:


> To be fair i read 2 or 3 pages and read more than two people making spiteful comments, a pedant might wonder what the other half of the forum were doing rather than rounding on mr and mrs.Nonsensical you say??
> 
> If uk-muscle were a newspaper which one would it be


Daily sport


----------



## scotchjock

Zara-Leoni said:


> I don't get why the aspiration to earn as much money as possible is seen as a bad thing? Its not like she's harming anyone?
> 
> Fair enough if the person was selling kiddie porn or summat, but she's doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Takes all sorts to make a world, how she chooses to make a living is her business.


I totally agree with your comments.

I was just putting forward my comments based on how she has been portrayed in the media and on TV. Before anyone jumps on the (you cant control the media) band wagon dont forget she is a professional at controlling the media.

If she can make lots of dosh from marrying just for media coverage good luck to her. The thing is I dont have to condone such behaviour

I did not realize this was a Jodi Marsh fan club thread. If I dont like someone or something I will say so, whether I'm liked or not.


----------



## Nidge

I think she looks sh!t hot, the comments aimed at her from certain members are derogatory to say the least.

The member who called her a ugly slag said the other day that Rhiana was ugly when she stripped off in Ireland. People need to get a fcukin life.

A big well done to Zara for striking back it's been an epic read. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

britbull said:


> I would say some judge her due to us all having a different moral backbone, Personally i would prefer my girl to keep her clothing on to earn a living, better yet become something that changes lives for the better.Not saying her past is wrong but not what i would wish for my off-spring, would you??
> 
> Fair play to her i say, hilarious skimming(read 2 or 3 pages,guessing the rest is the usual ****e) this thread.If she hadn't been competing or into bb then it would be open day on her as per Jordan
> 
> uk-muscle confirming muscle head sterotypes since inception


For me personally, I can't agree with any of that. As I wrote earlier I'm an ex lapdancer so I can hardly judge Jodie Marsh on being a topless model! Fair play to her, she's earning her own money! So I'd definately not be slagging her off....



Suprakill4 said:


> and all because his silly childish girlfriend couldnt keep her mouth shut and stop posting negative awful posts. Funny thing is i knew she was trouble from the first thread she posted about getting her post count up, i asked her why she was doing that which was a genuine querstion and she replied something like "if you dont like it, dont bother commenting" lol. wierdo.


Do you remember the fake tan thread where she was telling ppl to wear stuff out the chemists to compete, and when I corrected her and said its not the same as show tan she kicked off at me and then tried saying it'd be fine for juniors? :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ashcrapper said:


> It was me who originally asked why she was here because all I had seen from her posts where nasty comments aimed at women or snide remarks against others. If this site is for learning what exactly was she learning?


Not to fcuk with Zara!! lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper

britbull said:


> To be fair i read 2 or 3 pages and read more than two people making spiteful comments, a pedant might wonder what the other half of the forum were doing rather than rounding on mr and mrs.Nonsensical you say??
> 
> If uk-muscle were a newspaper which one would it be


shes not going to be everyones cup of tea but just saying she is a slag then calling other female members slags and then insinuating she was a whore goes far beyond what anyone else may have said, then her puppy joined in backing her up. I was glad most of the other people here didnt put up with it, says a lot in my opinion. they were both completely out of order.


----------



## scotchjock

Breda said:


> Did you not see what happend to the last pair of haters


No I did not, are you saying that I actually missed seeing her ugly mush all over the tv and newspapers.

Just for the record I do not hate her or anyone else.

Hatred is an emotion of the weak.


----------



## Fat

Nidge said:


> I think she looks sh!t hot, the comments aimed at her from certain members are derogatory to say the least.
> 
> The member who called her a ugly slag said the other day that Rhiana was ugly when she stripped off in Ireland. People need to get a fcukin life.
> 
> A big well done to Zara for striking back it's been an epic read. :thumb:


Oh yeah! She called Rihanna a slag too :no:


----------



## essexboy

Blimey.I go to work, and time I get home WW3 has fuc.ckin started.Ok this is how it is.Its a bodybuilding forum.If your gonna slate anyone for getting on stage, f.uck off to Ieattoomanydonuts.com.The girl has done well.And yes you can lose that amount of fat, without using anything.Ive done it.

I cant understand the negativity.I Personally find lean womens physiques, very appealing.Even if i didnt I wouldnt criticise them here!

I believe she (jodie) has not done this with any motive, apart from self satisfaction.

Zara, just for the record,most men I know dont regard lap dancers as anything other than working girls, trying to earn a few quid.Maybe some of the clients, are naive enough to think otherwise, but thats theyre look out.

Lets just give credit where its due.Cut the insults, and focus our negativity on fat people, its far more fun.

Id like to congratulate Ashcrapper, for his continuing mastery, of the sarcastic retort, hilarious as usual!


----------



## Breda

scotchjock:2527155 said:


> No I did not, are you saying that I actually missed seeing her ugly mush all over the tv and newspapers.
> 
> Just for the record I do not hate her or anyone else.
> 
> Hatred is an emotion of the weak.


Just messing with you bro.

The whole point of the thread was to show what jodie had done and imo her personal life has no relevance to it what so ever


----------



## Nidge

Suprakill4 said:


> Not to fcuk with Zara!! lol.


Because she'll chew your ****in throat out. :lol:


----------



## deeconfrost

think she`s done well to accomplish what her body has achieved.tho think her boobs are too big for the body like?


----------



## Guest

In short she has got everything she has ever wanted, bringing both fame and fortune.

Something we would all like, but only a few achieve.

Well done Jodie.


----------



## Suprakill4

Why would it be fine for juniors LOL!!! I think she is on of them people that thinks they are right and wont be told otherwise.


----------



## m575

Suprakill4 said:


> Why would it be fine for juniors LOL!!! I think she is on of them people that thinks they are right and wont be told otherwise.


those sort of people actually scare me, when they actually believe their own lies/wrongness and totally cant see it any other way. worrying


----------



## britbull

You don't agree people have very different morals Zara? You said yourself "Takes all sorts to make a world, how she chooses to make a living is her business"

I'm not judging people who work in that industry, just often people only see the £'s which is sad,given it's a VERY dirty game to work in and without doubt the most vile creatures I have known worked in this game(not talking about the women, for the most part I see them as victims)

Growing up in these times where girls see this profession as something to aspire to very sad (to me) Living in a vacuous society where looks are everything and substance is nothing


----------



## scotchjock

Breda said:


> Just messing with you bro.
> 
> The whole point of the thread was to show what jodie had done and imo her personal life has no relevance to it what so ever


OK bro, I do admit she has achieved a fantastic transformation. Good luck to her for that.


----------



## Rick89

I have achieved nothing today because of this thread, but it was worth it for the entertainment


----------



## Zara-Leoni

britbull said:


> You don't agree people have very different morals Zara? You said yourself "Takes all sorts to make a world, how she chooses to make a living is her business"
> 
> I'm not judging people who work in that industry, just often people only see the £'s which is sad,given it's a VERY dirty game to work in and without doubt the most vile creatures I have known worked in this game(not talking about the women, for the most part I see them as victims)
> 
> Growing up in these times where girls see this profession as something to aspire to very sad (to me) Living in a vacuous society where looks are everything and substance is nothing


Of course people have different morals. But its not our place to impose them on others.

I thoroughly disagree with many things, but so long as they are not harming other people, I stay quiet. It's their life to do with as they see fit 

I agree some of the men in the industry are rodents.... but it doesn't make us victims I can assure you


----------



## Breda

To be announced


----------



## m575

Breda said:


> To be announced


hahahahahaha close bro.


----------



## m575

you edited it you sly **** :lol:


----------



## Kermit2

Breda said:


> To be announced


Real close :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Lol **** sake I'm on my phone so I'll be swearing like a sailor tomorrow

Ashcrapper your a cnut for stitching me up tellin me I had to pm lorian lol..... Good job bro I'll get you back


----------



## m575

Breda said:


> Lol **** sake I'm on my phone so I'll be swearing like a sailor tomorrow
> 
> Ashcrapper your a cnut for stitching me up tellin me I had to pm lorian lol..... Good job bro I'll get you back


hahaha did you honestly do that? o mate i feel that sorry for you im tempted to tell you how to do it..... naaa **** it :lol:


----------



## Breda

m575:2527214 said:


> you edited it you sly **** :lol:


PMSL I had too man I was embarrassed by that attempt to swear


----------



## Breda

m575:2527228 said:


> hahaha did you honestly do that? o mate i feel that sorry for you im tempted to tell you how to do it..... naaa **** it :lol:


Yes mate, crapper told me to pm Lorian some bull sh!t code to turn the swearing filter off so that's what I did lol

It ok tho I know how its done now but I'm on my phone so I'll have to wait till tomorrow, I think ash took pity on me


----------



## DiggyV

I go away for an afternoon, and boom!

This thread has both sickened me, and re-affirmed my faith in humanity. UK-M is a bodybuilding forum, not the 'Closer', 'Heat' or 'OK' forum. Jodie has decided to take up this fine and noble sport, has actually got on stage - which is more than most on here have. Transformed her body from one that was used to too much partying  , into a damned fine base for her show. She dieted, conditioned and prepared, and by the look of it for a first comp - prepared very well. So clearly has dedication, determination and the drive to succeed at this game.

And then for her effort gets called a slag? Why, because of a perceived media image. WTF!!!

Where does that make sense on any level?

The image portrayed in the media is controlled to the n'th degree by PR and publicists, and is designed to maximise the persons income, during the frighteningly short time that they are able to capitalise on it. The persona portrayed, the events attended even down to tipping off the paparazzi is all planned, and planned carefully. I have not met Jodie, but have met girls in the same industry, the last one actually had a camera man in tow with her for the night to catch those 'spontaneous' moments.

To then pass judgement based on what amounts to a papier mache facade, is truly deplorable.

I am sorry but this has wound me up so very much, and those of you that know me, know that this doesn't happen.

Jodie, if you are on here, huge congratulations. Stick around there are lifetime's worth of information and knowledge here, and a great bunch of people that will help you, encourage you and support you.

Mrs-R, quit while you still have an account here.

MrL grow a pair son, and use your own brain.

Pro-10, you just gained a customer.

UK-M I salute you, I hope I have liked and repped those of you that made strong, funny and fair points.

Hoo-wah! (in the voice of Al Pacino)

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## m575

Breda said:


> Yes mate, crapper told me to pm Lorian some bull sh!t code to turn the swearing filter off so that's what I did lol
> 
> It ok tho I know how its done now but I'm on my phone so I'll have to wait till tomorrow, I think ash took pity on me


hahahahahahahaha.........*takes another breath*........hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 0000_soldier

I respect her hard work, will be ppl that hate on her, i actually find the fact that she is driven and determined to achieve believe and conceive great, most women are **** today go get drunk sleep around and if you read the dailly mail wld feel guiltier about breaking a diet like ****ty jenny Craig or weight watcher crap than cheat on there partner, shes done something great in my eyes regardless if she has a pasted. And i dont care if she used a cutting cycle atleast she lifted a weight unlike most women, she will be a gd influence on todays young girls.


----------



## a.notherguy

i just love this forum


----------



## cas

sweet, i can almost see her beef flaps


----------



## Milky

I realise this was a long long long time ago, but do people consider my post on page 1 as offensive ?

I hope not, it wasnt my intention..


----------



## m575

Milky said:


> I realise this was a long long long time ago, but do people consider my post on page 1 as offensive ?
> 
> I hope not, it wasnt my intention..


milky your too caring man. your just a big soft cuddly bear really ent ya :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DiggyV said:


> Mrs-R, quit while you still have an account here.
> 
> MrL grow a pair son, and use your own brain.
> 
> Pro-10, you just gained a customer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


They've both deleted everything on their accounts. I looked for her ridiculous tanning thread and its been deleted... as have all her powder room threads, so I assume everything is gone lol. Shame....


----------



## essexboy

Milky said:


> I realise this was a long long long time ago, but do people consider my post on page 1 as offensive ?
> 
> I hope not, it wasnt my intention..


No mate it wasnt offensive.Only an opinion.You congratulated her effort, your entitled to find it unappealing.Its got a "touch" more emoitional since then!


----------



## Breda

Milky:2527268 said:


> I realise this was a long long long time ago, but do people consider my post on page 1 as offensive ?
> 
> I hope not, it wasnt my intention..


Page 1 is irrelevant now bro lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

cas said:


> sweet, i can almost see her beef flaps


?????


----------



## essexboy

Zara-Leoni said:


> ?????


Yeah I thought that too.


----------



## Kermit2

JMarsh = Milky??????


----------



## DiggyV

Zara-Leoni said:


> ?????


clearly didn't read the rest of the thread..... Oops.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## C.Hill

Annnnnnyway.....enough of that nonsense, they've been told, where did Jodie place? Anyone know?

I want her abs lol


----------



## m575

m575 said:


> milky your too caring man. your just a big soft cuddly bear really ent ya :lol:


i'd just like to point out that i didnt mean anything offensive by big . . . :lol:


----------



## m575

C.Hill said:


> Annnnnnyway.....enough of that nonsense, they've been told, where did Jodie place? Anyone know?
> 
> I want her abs lol


5th according to the radio but havent even read the article to be honest lol


----------



## C.Hill

m575 said:


> i'd just like to point out that i didnt mean anything offensive by big . . . :lol:


 Surely thats a compliment to someone who spends there life getting bigger lol


----------



## C.Hill

m575 said:


> 5th according to the radio but havent even read the article to be honest lol


Same here, I looked at the pictures very very very VERY carefully though lol


----------



## Kermit2

m575 said:


> 5th according to the radio but havent even read the article to be honest lol


Correct mate, or at least according to the link that started this epic thread


----------



## Milky

Kermit2 said:


> JMarsh = Milky??????


???

I am genuinely confused ?

Are you saying l am in fact Jodie Marsh ?


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> ???
> 
> I am genuinely confused ?
> 
> Are you saying l am in fact Jodie Marsh ?


Mmmmmmmmm.....Marshmilko's, got a ring to it lol


----------



## m575

Milky said:


> ???
> 
> I am genuinely confused ?
> 
> Are you saying l am in fact Jodie Marsh ?


someone made a profile on here by the name of jmarsh and gave a couple of likes on here . i think people think it was you on the sly as you were fairly quiet at the time. quite offensive if you ask me. you spend all your life training and the accuse you of being a size 6 physique competitor. very harsh


----------



## Milky

m575 said:


> someone made a profile on here by the name of jmarsh and gave a couple of likes on here . i think people think it was you on the sly as you were fairly quiet at the time. quite offensive if you ask me. you spend all your life training and the accuse you of being a size 6 physique competitor. very harsh


Not guilty mate, l actually had to graft today, it fu*king killed me !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> ???
> 
> I am genuinely confused ?
> 
> Are you saying l am in fact Jodie Marsh ?


Come on Milkym, admit it was you lol.

As if the sad [email protected] have deleted everything they have ever written lol!!! Thatll be two new members to that other bodybuilding site now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Suprakill4 said:


> Come on Milkym, admit it was you lol.
> 
> As if the sad [email protected] have deleted everything they have ever written lol!!! Thatll be two new members to that other bodybuilding site now.


They'll fit right in :lol:


----------



## Kermit2

Milky said:


> ???
> 
> I am genuinely confused ?
> 
> Are you saying l am in fact Jodie Marsh ?


Sorry bro, it was mentioned that it may be you that created the JMarsh account. I pictured you wearing the type of clothes Jodie Marsh wears on a night out. :whistling: I don't want to close my eyes now as the images scare me. :cursing:


----------



## dtlv

With the exception of the attention seeking, negative, and childish posts in this thread, I agree with the majority of comments - Jodie has achieved a radical transformation to her physique and good for her for doing so. I have no clue what her personal motivations are for choosing bodybuilding, but whatever her thinking is and was, she's obviously approached it all with dedication and determination and intelligence, and that in itself is worth of respect on its own irrelevant of anything to do with her celeb career, personal life or public image she previously marketed and put forward.


----------



## Milky

Suprakill4 said:


> Come on Milkym, admit it was you lol.
> 
> As if the sad [email protected] have deleted everything they have ever written lol!!! Thatll be two new members to that other bodybuilding site now.


If l had seen it mate my heckles would have gone right up... cant stand judgemental people, who are any of us to judge...

Thankfully my old mucka Zar was on hand to fight the good fight..

Oh and for what its worth IMO l am a slag, not proud of it but its in the past.


----------



## Milky

Kermit2 said:


> Sorry bro, it was mentioned that it may be you that created the JMarsh account. I pictured you wearing the type of clothes Jodie Marsh wears on a night out. :whistling: I don't want to close my eyes now as the images scare me. :cursing:


Cheeky bastard, l look stunning in nothing but 2 belts !


----------



## Thunderstruck

cant be bothered to read all the pages but i think she is a great inspiration and has achieved what 99.99999% of us never will and thats to step on stage and look damn good.

She also has bigger muscles than most of the haters, so keep on ya hating pencil necks!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> If l had seen it mate my heckles would have gone right up... cant stand judgemental people, who are any of us to judge...
> 
> Thankfully my old mucka Zar was on hand to fight the good fight..
> 
> Oh and for what its worth IMO l am a slag, not proud of it but its in the past.


HAHAHA, wheres that judgemental horrible little bvgger to give you a hard time about your past eh??? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Milky

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHAHA, wheres that judgemental horrible little bvgger to give you a hard time about your past eh??? Hmmmmmm.


We all have done things we regret mate, thankfully most of us dont have the press waiting to pounce and tell the world about them.


----------



## Kermit2

Milky said:


> Cheeky bastard, l look stunning in nothing but 2 belts !


Thanks bro, i hadn't pictured that outfit. Now i feel sick as well as scared. :001_tt2:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Lol **** sake I'm on my phone so I'll be swearing like a sailor tomorrow
> 
> Ashcrapper your a cnut for stitching me up tellin me I had to pm lorian lol..... Good job bro I'll get you back





Breda said:


> Yes mate, crapper told me to pm Lorian some bull sh!t code to turn the swearing filter off so that's what I did lol
> 
> It ok tho I know how its done now but I'm on my phone so I'll have to wait till tomorrow, I think ash took pity on me


 :lol: hahahahahahaha!!!! I cant ****in believe you did it 

If I remember correctly the code was something like: p0ta70

POTATO HAHAHA!


----------



## Kermit2

Ashcrapper said:


> :lol: hahahahahahaha!!!! I cant ****in believe you did it
> 
> If I remember correctly the code was something like: p0ta70
> 
> POTATO HAHAHA!


Said in the voice of Keith Lemon :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

I cant be bothered to read it all but she competed in a tested federation so durgs would have played NO part in her looking like she did as she could have been and may have been tested..

so people saying 'she must have juiced' etc need to get their facts straight first

I think she did friggen well to look like that, dont get me wrong i dont think she looks that aesthetically nice in terms of a bodybuilding physique but fair play to her changing her lifestyle and achieving a body most girls would love to have


----------



## m575

if im honest im rather disappointed at the lack of uriel in this thread. just where is he hiding ...


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper:2527404 said:


> :lol: hahahahahahaha!!!! I cant ****in believe you did it
> 
> If I remember correctly the code was something like: p0ta70
> 
> POTATO HAHAHA!


I can't believe I did it either and yes mate that's the code I bet lorian looked at it and thought what the fcuk is this guy on messaging me about a fcukin potato lol

Classic bro


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Milky said:


> We all have done things we regret mate, thankfully most of us dont have the press waiting to pounce and tell the world about them.


AMEN to that!!!!



MissBC said:


> I cant be bothered to read it all but she competed in a tested federation so durgs would have played NO part in her looking like she did as she could have been and may have been tested..
> 
> so people saying 'she must have juiced' etc need to get their facts straight first
> 
> I think she did friggen well to look like that, dont get me wrong i dont think she looks that aesthetically nice in terms of a bodybuilding physique but fair play to her changing her lifestyle and achieving a body most girls would love to have


Best not read it all..... you'd be ranting too  :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

hahaha! still laughing hahaha! :lol:


----------



## synthasize

That has actually put me off my dinner


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper:2527427 said:


> hahaha! still laughing hahaha! :lol:


 Cnut


----------



## Ashcrapper

what you having?


----------



## synthasize

Ashcrapper said:


> what you having?


2 jacket potatoes, 1.5 chicken breast in a tomato sauce with a couple of eggs


----------



## Ashcrapper

synthasize said:


> 2 jacket potatoes, 1.5 chicken breast in a tomato sauce with a couple of eggs


sounds bloody nice that. made me hungry now


----------



## Milky

synthasize said:


> That has actually put me off my dinner


Why mate ?


----------



## spike

Why are you put off your dinner?


----------



## essexboy

Ashcrapper said:


> what you having?


What you having Ashy? Large portion of sarcasm, lightly garnished with, irony, and a side order of drywit!


----------



## synthasize

Milky said:


> Why mate ?


I don't find the female bodybuilder look attractive at all, and this is just a bad case for me. Too much make up, too dark tan, too oily, i just don't like clear cut abs on women, massive tits sitting on a chest with zero fat just doesn't look right.

I'm not taking away from the fact that she must have worked bloody hard to achieve that, especially being dedicated to leave her old life of drinking etc behind, so fair play.


----------



## Milky

synthasize said:


> I don't find the female bodybuilder look attractive at all, and this is just a bad case for me. Too much make up, too dark tan, too oily, i just don't like clear cut abs on women, massive tits sitting on a chest with zero fat just doesn't look right.
> 
> I'm not taking away from the fact that she must have worked bloody hard to achieve that, especially being dedicated to leave her old life of drinking etc behind, so fair play.


My god l thought l was squeemish !!

Never had a picture of a female put me off my tea..... Uriels avi .... a few times TBH, but never a female BB'er...


----------



## synthasize

Milky said:


> My god l thought l was squeemish !!
> 
> Never had a picture of a female put me off my tea..... Uriels avi .... a few times TBH, but never a female BB'er...


I'm 4 weeks into 2.5mg letro ED mate, I'm not finding a lot attractive atm! Lol


----------



## essexboy

synthasize said:


> I don't find the female bodybuilder look attractive at all, and this is just a bad case for me. Too much make up, too dark tan, too oily, i just don't like clear cut abs on women, massive tits sitting on a chest with zero fat just doesn't look right.
> 
> I'm not taking away from the fact that she must have worked bloody hard to achieve that, especially being dedicated to leave her old life of drinking etc behind, so fair play.


Like it or not.The oily tanned look, is a prerequisite for BB shows.The t!ts thing, is out of her control really.Im sure it wasnt considered, that she may end up on stage one day, when she had em "highlighted".

It all comes out in the wash, as they say.Not the t!ts obviously.


----------



## flinty90

i thnk she looks great, the media are cnuts and should leave her alone to do her thing, she has worked hard and its got to be better than bieng a p1ssed up party girl for a living.. good on her and shame on all the [email protected] that are giving her grief now for loking like she does ...

Jeleous B4stards X


----------



## Ashcrapper

essexboy said:



> What you having Ashy? Large portion of sarcasm, lightly garnished with, irony, and a side order of drywit!


hope not mate, had that the last 3 night running, ****in sick of it


----------



## essexboy

Ashcrapper said:


> hope not mate, had that the last 3 night running, ****in sick of it


Dont expect an early night... this is gonna run and run.......


----------



## bowen86

Been away from the computer what I miss?


----------



## essexboy

bowen86 said:


> Been away from the computer what I miss?


Its all been a bit emotional.People verging on bans,offers of conflict.We even have a jmarsh as a member now.Obviously we cant verify it its the lady in question.......


----------



## Fatstuff

i havent read the whole thread, but i think shes a million percent better person these days, in fact i would marry her tomorrow


----------



## Breda

I even offered her a smash just incase she really did join up

I'm still waitin for a reply


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fatstuff said:


> i havent read the whole thread, but i think shes a million percent better person these days, in fact i would marry her tomorrow


think shes washing her hair mate. soz


----------



## bowen86

essexboy said:


> Its all been a bit emotional.People verging on bans,offers of conflict.We even have a jmarsh as a member now.Obviously we cant verify it its the lady in question.......


Cheers, yeah I saw the post by jmarsh lol.

I never thought I'd get thread of the year, with most of it down to mrsR and Leoni, Breda and some others.

It's been emotional.


----------



## essexboy

Fatstuff said:


> i havent read the whole thread, but i think shes a million percent better person these days, in fact i would marry her tomorrow


Ive heard Barbara Windsor maybe available in a few weeks.Like me to put in a good word?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

bowen86 said:


> Cheers, yeah I saw the post by jmarsh lol.
> 
> I never thought I'd get thread of the year, with most of it down to mrsR and Leoni, Breda and some others.
> 
> It's been emotional.


did she make a post?


----------



## mattW

Jodie, would you consider being my training partner?


----------



## Fat

**** me this thread is still going


----------



## essexboy

mattW said:


> Jodie, would you consider being my training partner?


She said Yes.Can you drive the 180 miles tommorow morning and wait outside the sugar hut.Shell be there at 7am.


----------



## essexboy

Fat said:


> **** me this thread is still going


I started my vat returns, 3 hours ago, and havent done a fuc.kin thing!!


----------



## Milky

essexboy said:


> I started my vat returns, 3 hours ago, and havent done a fuc.kin thing!!


Make the fu*kers up mate and give them fu*k all !!


----------



## usernameneeded

WOW I come into work look on Uk-m and damn I missed a propper thread it's had everything this .

Won't get involved in the b.s but just wanted to say how well jodie has done as others have said it takes a lot of time and effort to get into that condition that a lot of people can't manage to get into

As for jodie I don't get half of the hater stuff she gets yeah she has gone out in next to nothing and had her problems but haven't we all, she is human just like the rest of us. Maybe a little confused and still trying to find the true her and get to the point were she wants to be.

But if she is on here and Reading this still I say good on her , keep up the good work and don't let the d1ckheads get u down !!!!!


----------



## essexboy

Milky said:


> Make the fu*kers up mate and give them fu*k all !!


Actually im being investigated at present, so they have at least got to be believeable.Im bracing myself for a big fine, in a few months.


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs-R said:


> well if you do say your in great shape, wouldnt your man or woman feel awkward walking around with a freakish woman who is bigger than him, i dont want a bodybuilder, any evidence on here saying i do? no so shut up until you have a valid response.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .....dont want a bodybuilder? erm...u do know its a site for BB's don't ya?


----------



## essexboy

usernameneeded said:


> WOW I come into work look on Uk-m and damn I missed a propper thread it's had everything this .
> 
> Won't get involved in the b.s but just wanted to say how well jodie has done as others have said it takes a lot of time and effort to get into that condition that a lot of people can't manage to get into
> 
> As for jodie I don't get half of the hater stuff she gets yeah she has gone out in next to nothing and had her problems but haven't we all, she is human just like the rest of us. Maybe a little confused and still trying to find the true her and get to the point were she wants to be.
> 
> But if she is on here and Reading this still I say good on her , keep up the good work and don't let the d1ckheads get u down !!!!!


Thanks for the post, but were actually discussing my vat issues now.Cheek of some people!


----------



## Milky

essexboy said:


> Actually im being investigated at present, so they have at least got to be believeable.Im bracing myself for a big fine, in a few months.


Bastards !!


----------



## usernameneeded

Oh and forget to say props to zara your my fav member now 

It's been a while sice I've seen a slaying like that


----------



## essexboy

Milky said:


> Bastards !!


No Milky! they are wonderful compasionate people.Any members of HMRC here? no thought not.C.unts.


----------



## Ashcrapper

essexboy said:


> Thanks for the post, but were actually discussing my vat issues now.Cheek of some people!


thats the problem with this site, people always trying to derail threads. sad really


----------



## usernameneeded

essexboy said:


> Thanks for the post, but were actually discussing my vat issues now.Cheek of some people!


Oi I was looking for a like from jodie !!!!!!

Geeez some people


----------



## Milky

essexboy said:


> No Milky! they are wonderful compasionate people.Any members of HMRC here? no thought not.C.unts.


Sold there soul to the devil when they took the job !


----------



## usernameneeded

Ashcrapper said:


> thats the problem with this site, people always trying to derail threads. sad really


I don't know what u mean ............. Did I tell anyone

I saw a cat 2d


----------



## Milky

usernameneeded said:


> I don't know what u mean ............. Did I tell anyone
> 
> I saw a cat 2d


As apposed to a 3d cat you mean ?


----------



## essexboy

usernameneeded said:


> I don't know what u mean ............. Did I tell anyone
> 
> I saw a cat 2d


How sweet.Was it a vat inspector?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: .....dont want a bodybuilder? erm...u do know its a site for BB's don't ya?


Wasn't much of an ego boost to the BF that post was it? :lol:


----------



## Kermit2

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wasn't much of an ego boost to the BF that post was it? :lol:


She wouldn't let him have an ego. :innocent:


----------



## usernameneeded

Milky said:


> As apposed to a 3d cat you mean ?


Milky your do no down with the youth .......

Sorry I saw a cat today


----------



## Kermit2

usernameneeded said:


> Milky your do no down with the youth .......


Errr....... WHAT?


----------



## usernameneeded

essexboy said:


> How sweet.Was it a vat inspector?


It was looking shifty


----------



## Ashcrapper

usernameneeded said:


> I don't know what u mean ............. Did I tell anyone
> 
> I saw a cat 2d


had it been run over?


----------



## Fat

I hope he comes back, mrL was alright :thumb:


----------



## Kermit2

Fat said:


> I hope he comes back, mrL was alright :thumb:


Your Funny. Mrs R said he's not coming back, he has been a very naughty boy (said in a Holy Grail Monty Python voice)


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527742 said:


> I hope he comes back, mrL was alright :thumb:


If he comes back a man and not his girl friends bitch then he'll be ok.... Still funny how he got hotted up and got his rep job taken from him in public. What killed it was that it was then offered to the person him and his Mrs were flaming.... The irony


----------



## usernameneeded

Kermit2 said:


> Errr....... WHAT?


Was supposed to be "so not down" , damn phone


----------



## Fat

Breda said:


> If he comes back a man and not his girl friends bitch then he'll be ok.... Still funny how he got hotted up and got his rep job taken from him in public. What killed it was that it was then offered to the person him and his Mrs were flaming.... The irony


I would feel gutted especially because of the 30% discount, maybe mrs R will pounce on the next rep :001_tt2:


----------



## Breda

Kermit2:2527750 said:


> Your Funny. Mrs R said he's not coming back, he has been a very naughty boy (said in a Holy Grail Monty Python voice)


Yea can't see her allowing him to use the computer for a while let alone come back onto this site


----------



## Magic Torch

It always makes me laugh seeing 'natty' girls with humungus fake boobies! Surely that is assisted?!? Lol

She did well for a beginner, think she would plce higher after a few more years of building, she has a nice shape just needs some more arms and delts. Looks like she had dream tan on due to the tats which made here uber dark, I much prefer lighter tans on girls as it shows cuts better IMO and as females generally carry less mass than blokes.

Very good first effort, defo deserved her place up there, was more than just a press call, she defo worked hard. Massive well done.


----------



## Kermit2

I don't think Pro-10 sell DNP, as thats what she wanted to use to drop a few lbs, so won't make much difference to her that he has lost his discount.


----------



## Kermit2

Breda said:


> Yea can't see her allowing him to use the computer for a while let alone come back onto this site


He is only allowed to use the computer to do his homework, no internet access allowed.


----------



## usernameneeded

Fat said:


> I would feel gutted especially because of the 30% discount, maybe mrs R will pounce on the next rep :001_tt2:


He won't be too bothered his mrs doesn't like bodybuilders anyway


----------



## BodyBuilding101

i would she want to use DNP to lose a few lbs? Surely their are more safe ways? :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

they probably had a massive bust up over it, keep a watch on the Jeremy Kyle show in the next few weeks


----------



## 2004mark

In the middle of this JM love fest this may appear controversial to some... I think otherwise, I'm just being measured and honest.

I find the apparent 'Goddes of Bodybuilding' status she seemed to have achieved on here bit ott. Don't get me wrong, public image aside, does she deserve credit for her bbing achievement... of course she does, she looks good... but she hasn't won Olympia.

I say public image aside because, rightly or wrongly, it can be hard to separate public figures' reputations from their professional (or armature in this case) achievements... take Joey Barton as a prime example, how many footie fans would prefer him not to pull on an England shirt again, or Mario Balotelli not play for their club because their off the field reputations. Now I'm not trying to excusing anyone for calling her a slag, just trying to bring some balance.

Or have I just gone and stupidly mistook Mrs R hate foe JM love :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Not even gonna bother reasding all 39 pages of this thread, i can just imagine the sort of childish comments being made. Makes you wonder what some of the posters are doing on a body building forum, other than maybe getting a kick out of looking at pics of semi naked men maybe?

She looks great.


----------



## Fat

Am I the only one who feels sorry for him?


----------



## Kermit2

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i would she want to use DNP to lose a few lbs? Surely their are more safe ways? :confused1:


Because she probably thought it was a lot easier than having to diet and do cardio, she is after all a full time stay at home mum/kept woman. A few pounds turned out to be 21lbs in the end.


----------



## Breda

Kermit2:2527782 said:


> He is only allowed to use the computer to do his homework, no internet access allowed.


He can only do his homework when Mrs is around to supervise


----------



## essexboy

2004mark said:


> In the middle of this JM love fest this may appear controversial to some... I think otherwise, I'm just being measured and honest.
> 
> I find the apparent 'Goddes of Bodybuilding' status she seemed to have achieved on here bit ott. Don't get me wrong, public image aside, does she deserve credit for her bbing achievement... of course she does, she looks good... but she hasn't won Olympia.
> 
> I say public image aside because, rightly or wrongly, it can be hard to separate public figures' reputations from their professional (or armature in this case) achievements... take Joey Barton as a prime example, how many footie fans would prefer him not to pull on an England shirt again, or Mario Balotelli not play for their club because their off the field reputations. Now I'm not trying to excusing anyone for calling her a slag, just trying to bring some balance.
> 
> Or have I just gone and stupidly mistook Mrs R hate foe JM love :lol:


Hardly a love fest,or elavation to god like status..Most of us just feel she deserves credit for getting on stage.thats it.Naturally we had the usual haters, but its past 9pm and they are all safely tucked up for school in the morning.Oh yeah theyre was also a jealous fat bird too.Zara dealt with her.......


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527795 said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for him?


Yes


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> If he comes back a man and not his girl friends bitch then he'll be ok.... Still funny how he got hotted up and got his rep job taken from him in public. What killed it was that it was then offered to the person him and his Mrs were flaming.... The irony


Better than that.... they want to sponsor Jodie. He didn't even get paid for his rep "job".... just got discounted supplements which is less than they offered Jodie 



2004mark said:


> In the middle of this JM love fest this may appear controversial to some... I think otherwise, I'm just being measured and honest.
> 
> I find the apparent 'Goddes of Bodybuilding' status she seemed to have achieved on here bit ott. Don't get me wrong, public image aside, does she deserve credit for her bbing achievement... of course she does, she looks good... but she hasn't won Olympia.
> 
> I say public image aside because, rightly or wrongly, it can be hard to separate public figures' reputations from their professional (or armature in this case) achievements... take Joey Barton as a prime example, how many footie fans would prefer him not to pull on an England shirt again, or Mario Balotelli not play for their club because their off the field reputations. Now I'm not trying to excusing anyone for calling her a slag, just trying to bring some balance.
> 
> Or have I just gone and stupidly mistook Mrs R hate foe JM love :lol:


She got 5th... its a decent placing in your first ever show.

Nobody on here has said she was amazing.... just that its bang out of order calling her a slag and saying she looks like a man etc


----------



## Fat

The guy was going to compete and now he is probably traumatized.


----------



## Kermit2

Fat said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for him?


Err YES:tt2:


----------



## Kermit2

Breda said:


> Yes


Damn, you beat me to it bro :beer:


----------



## Fat

All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


----------



## asc

I'm confused.....i thought this thread was about tax...


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527814 said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


He told me to go **** myself.... But he ain't got a mind of his own so I blame his Mrs for that

Fat mate if he didn't have the same opinion he should of kept his mouth shut or told his girl to keep her mouth shut instead of tryin to be a hero or better yet come out and say he don't have the same opinion but lives with her so has to try defend her, I would have thought he was a punk but I would have respected that and left him alone


----------



## Kermit2

Fat said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


Then I'm surprised he had time to be on here, because with her stuck up, better than everyone attitude he is going to be a busy lil boy defending her and her opinions


----------



## Vinney

shes still a dick ed.


----------



## essexboy

Fat said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


Well he should have kept her on a tighter rein.Coming on here and making remarks like she did, was obviously going to cause problems.Labasting someone whos done a great job out of jealously aint on.

The agenda behind the remarks were so transparent it was embarassing.


----------



## Fat

Kermit2 said:


> Then I'm surprised he had time to be on here, because with her stuck up, better than everyone attitude he is going to be a busy lil boy defending her and her opinions


tbh mate I don't think she leaves the house..


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fat said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


aww someones got a man crush :wub:


----------



## Kermit2

Fat said:


> tbh mate I don't think she leaves the house..


Probably safer for the pair of them. lol


----------



## C.Hill

Vinney said:


> shes still a dick ed.


You just dropped to her level lol


----------



## mattW

Vinney said:


> shes still a dick ed.


please do share...obviously jodie marsh has afflicted you in some personal way to make such a remark.


----------



## Fat

I still don't understand why you would get your girl to join a forum which doesn't relate to her..


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527834 said:


> tbh mate I don't think she leaves the house..


That's because he ain't allowed in the house unless she's there to enforce the rules


----------



## Kermit2

Fat said:


> I still don't understand why you would get your girl to join a forum which doesn't relate to her..


Well someone has to give you LIKES


----------



## dru0111

She will place higher next comp and will stay natural if she stays with the same trainer. He has taken many natural competitors to win comps etc. Very interesting guy from what I remember.


----------



## 2004mark

C.Hill said:


> You just dropped to her level lol





mattW said:


> please do share...obviously jodie marsh has afflicted you in some personal way to make such a remark.


This is what I mean in my post on the previous page when I say it seems like she has been elevated to Goddess of Bodybuilding... the guy has made what I would take to be a sarcastic comment (the like of which we see far worse on here every day) yet gets jumped on :confused1:

Slag... totally wrong. Man... that's just stupid... but 'dick ed' lol


----------



## Breda

Fat:2527847 said:


> I still don't understand why you would get your girl to join a forum which doesn't relate to her..


Bruv he didn't want her to join but told her it was ok because he has no spine. It's not difficult to understand


----------



## usernameneeded

Fat said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


Guilty by association


----------



## Kermit2

Breda said:


> Bruv he didn't want her to join but told her it was ok because he has no spine. It's not difficult to understand


I don't think he even told her it was ok, SHE told him. End of the day I think she has major trust issues, not allowed on a forum without her, not allowed on a lads only holiday and she even said that they were having a joint stag/hen do. That is just sad imo.


----------



## C.Hill

2004mark said:


> This is what I mean in my post on the previous page when I say it seems like she has been elevated to Goddess of Bodybuilding... the guy has made what I would take to be a sarcastic comment (the like of which we see far worse on here every day) yet gets jumped on :confused1:
> 
> Slag... totally wrong. Man... that's just stupid... but 'dick ed' lol


Ooh I though he was relating to mrs r lol


----------



## mattW

2004mark said:


> This is what I mean in my post on the previous page when I say it seems like she has been elevated to Goddess of Bodybuilding... the guy has made what I would take to be a sarcastic comment (the like of which we see far worse on here every day) yet gets jumped on :confused1:


LOL! not jumping on the bloke, just interested to see why his abuse towards someone that he most likely doesn't know is warranted. when did it start being okay for people to go around verbally abusing people? I must have missed that memo. There's also a time and a place for sarcastic comments and considering the whole board just flamed 2 people for doing the exact same thing surely the last thing you would do is post drivel like that.


----------



## Ashcrapper

usernameneeded said:


> Guilty by association


also gave Zara a fair bit of grief and made some comments regarding female bodybuilders which led to his rep job being taken away :crying:


----------



## Fat

Ashcrapper said:


> also gave Zara a fair bit of grief and made some comments regarding female bodybuilders which led to his rep job being taken away :crying:


He was a brilliant rep though :crying:


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wasn't much of an ego boost to the BF that post was it? :lol:


  ooops me bad ...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Fat said:


> He was a brilliant rep though :crying:


cant decide if you are taking the piss here. why are you so far up his arse? he give you cheap supplements by any chance?


----------



## Fat

Ashcrapper said:


> cant decide if you are taking the piss here. why are you so far up his arse? he give you cheap supplements by any chance?


He gave me 5KG for £15.99


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> He gave me 5KG for £15.99


PM Jodie she will get you them cheaper now


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> He gave me 5KG for £15.99


Of whey? That's excellent!


----------



## 2004mark

mattW said:


> LOL! not jumping on the bloke, just interested to see why his abuse towards someone that he most likely doesn't know is warranted. when did it start being okay for people to go around verbally abusing people? I must have missed that memo. There's also a time and a place for sarcastic comments and considering the whole board just flamed 2 people for doing the exact same thing surely the last thing you would do is post drivel like that.


Get a grip mate. Dick ed... verbal abuse, really? I don't know, perhaps I'm just not as sensitive as some.


----------



## Uriel

holy fuking christ - i picked a bad day to start shift....

Jodie - forget all these cnuts - i want you


----------



## expletive

Uriel said:


> holy fuking christ - i picked a bad day to start shift....
> 
> Jodie - forget all these cnuts - i want you


OMG.... Run Jodie.... RUN..... AND DONT LOOK BACK :crying:


----------



## Kermit2

Uriel said:


> holy fuking christ - i picked a bad day to start shift....
> 
> Jodie - forget all these cnuts - i want you


Really???? Page 42!!!! You left it til page 42 to come in!!!! Slacking my friend, SLACKING


----------



## Kermit2

Hey, this topic has been given a 1000 Likes :beer:


----------



## mattW

2004mark said:


> Get a grip mate. Dick ed... verbal abuse, really? I don't know, perhaps I'm just not as sensitive as some.


I'm not sensitive either mate, but just because I don't take offence to it, does not mean that the recipient would not. This has been big news today and she has taken endless amounts of abuse for what? entering a local bodybuilding show, how does this make her a dick 'ed? was just interested to know why she is a Dick 'ed, there must be a reason? or was it just a snide comment to cause offense and uproar after everything had died down.


----------



## Breda

2004mark:2527902 said:


> Get a grip mate. Dick ed... verbal abuse, really? I don't know, perhaps I'm just not as sensitive as some.


Bro Im not sensitive but Mrs callin jodie a Dick or a slag as her 1st contribution was unnecessary and had nothing to do with the point of the thread.

Mr tried to defend it and then they started slatin female body builders in general. Now as this is a body building forum I don't know what they were expecting


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fat said:


> All he did was stick up for his girl, I doubt he even had the same opinion.


See below mate..... it wasn't really just that was it....?



MrL said:


> I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot. Each to their own with regards to carrer but also each to their own with regards to opinions.
> 
> By you stating you were a lap dancer proves that you know 1st hand that people who know of this will judge you on it regardless of knowing you personally. Lap dancing may be acceptable to you and why should you care what other people think as noone knows your reason for doing it or circumstances but to the majority of people lap dancing wouldnt be considered a job to be proud off.
> 
> So based on the fact Jodie used to be a "glamour" model, i personally dislike the woman and would brand her a "slag". She poses nude for male entertainment would sort of self respect does this show?
> 
> Peoples past is what makes them who they are so i believe it is relevent before everyone tries to blow smoke up Jodie a*se just because know she competes on stage.


And in reference to me in particular:



MrL said:


> Now thats something to be proud of, your admitting to looking more masculine than me! Why not have the sex change and have done with it.....





dru0111 said:


> She will place higher next comp and will stay natural if she stays with the same trainer. He has taken many natural competitors to win comps etc. Very interesting guy from what I remember.


I've chatted a little bit with her trainer online tonight actually and he says plan is to stay natty full stop. Very wise considering the publicity she will get, he also said she took and passed a polygraph test last sunday.


----------



## Uriel

m575 said:


> if im honest im rather disappointed at the lack of uriel in this thread. just where is he hiding ...


i have been working you biif.

I'm trying to read through this lot - amazing thread for many reasons

I think Jodie Looks Fuking ToNK


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2527908 said:


> holy fuking christ - i picked a bad day to start shift....
> 
> Jodie - forget all these cnuts - i want you


Get in line big man I put my offer on the. Table first


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Breda said:


> Bro Im not sensitive but Mrs callin jodie a Dick or a slag as her 1st contribution was unnecessary and had nothing to do with the point of the thread.
> 
> Mr tried to defend it and then they started slatin female body builders in general. Now as this is a body building forum I don't know what they were expecting


I liked his post cos I thought he was referring to Mrs-R..... blonde moment!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

And Zaras made me exhales water out my nose:cursing:


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Get in line big man I put my offer on the. Table first


Let me be first incase its true that after black there's no going back (and with your eleohant leg she'll be ruined to me) lol


----------



## 2004mark

Breda said:


> Bro Im not sensitive but Mrs callin jodie a Dick or a slag as her 1st contribution was unnecessary and had nothing to do with the point of the thread.
> 
> Mr tried to defend it and then they started slatin female body builders in general. Now as this is a body building forum I don't know what they were expecting


Mate, nothing to do with Mr or Mrs whoever. Was referring to a comments Vinney made on page 41.


----------



## Breda

Zara-Leoni:2527936 said:


> I liked his post cos I thought he was referring to Mrs-R..... blonde moment!! :lol:


Typical blonde I see 

I trust you had a brunette moment an unliked it


----------



## Ashcrapper

Zara-Leoni said:


> See below mate..... it wasn't really just that was it....?
> 
> And in reference to me in particular:
> 
> I've chatted a little bit with her trainer online tonight actually and he says plan is to stay natty full stop. Very wise considering the publicity she will get, he also said she took and passed a polygraph test last sunday.


your quotes sum it really, cant believe people are saying he wasnt in the wrong.


----------



## 2004mark

mattW said:


> I'm not sensitive either mate, but just because I don't take offence to it, does not mean that the recipient would not. This has been big news today and she has taken endless amounts of abuse for what? entering a local bodybuilding show, how does this make her a dick 'ed? was just interested to know why she is a Dick 'ed, there must be a reason? *or was it just a snide comment to cause offense and uproar after everything had died down*.


I very much doubt it... maybe he will get back to you to put your mind at rest though.


----------



## Uriel

i cant read the last 10 pages faster than you selfish fuks are typing - go have a brew - the lot of you lol


----------



## mattW

2004mark said:


> I very much doubt it... maybe he will get back to you to put your mind at rest though.


Couldn't give a sh1t if he did mate...


----------



## H10dst

I've been reading this thread all afternoon, this is post 647, who knows where it will be in the morning.....


----------



## usernameneeded

H10dst said:


> I've been reading this thread all afternoon, this is post 647, who knows where it will be in the morning.....


All afternoon???? How slow do u read ;-)


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2527939 said:


> Let me be first incase its true that after black there's no going back (and with your eleohant leg she'll be ruined to me) lol


No can do bro with all that weight you can put behind your hammer I don't think I can take the risk


----------



## H10dst

usernameneeded said:


> All afternoon???? How slow do u read ;-)


I meant I watched the thread progress!! Clever clogs


----------



## Breda

2004mark:2527943 said:


> Mate, nothing to do with Mr or Mrs whoever. Was referring to a comments Vinney made on page 41.


Fair enough :thumb:


----------



## m575

Uriel said:


> i have been working you biif.
> 
> I'm trying to read through this lot - amazing thread for many reasons
> 
> I think Jodie Looks Fuking ToNK


Weeeeeyyy muriel!! What the hell is a biif? Haha


----------



## Kermit2

Breda said:


> No can do bro with all that weight you can put behind your hammer I don't think I can take the risk


I've heard its only a small nail tho :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Kermit2 said:


> I've heard its only a small nail tho :whistling:


you wouldn't like it as a beauty spot on your nose bro


----------



## Kermit2

Uriel said:


> you wouldn't like it as a beauty spot on your nose bro


Sorry, was trying to help, thought Breda might have taken pity on you.


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> No can do bro with all that weight you can put behind your hammer I don't think I can take the risk


Oh I would drink her dry bro


----------



## dazc

this is a ****ing bodybuilding board. bodybuilding is a nice sport, and we are ment to be a community. why the **** would you join a bodybuilding community and then slag off bodybuilding.

there are some serious nobheads on here, seriously, spend less time talking about wether you would 'do' a femail competitor or not and more time concentrating on your deit and training and you might actually get somewhere.

who gives a **** what jodie has done in the past, she deserves the same respect we as a community should give to everyone that makes the journey onto stage. perhaps if more of you had managed it, you would realise how disrespectfull and ridiculous your posts are.

many people get started in bodybuilding because of skeletons in the closet or demons they are trying to escape, bodybuilding has saved many many people.

now i remember why i dont post on UKM general much. its full of idots that hardly go to the gym, let alone know what it takes to stand on stage.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dazc said:


> this is a ****ing bodybuilding board. bodybuilding is a nice sport, and we are ment to be a community. why the **** would you join a bodybuilding community and then slag off bodybuilding.
> 
> there are some serious nobheads on here, seriously, spend less time talking about wether you would 'do' a femail competitor or not and more time concentrating on your deit and training and you might actually get somewhere.
> 
> who gives a **** what jodie has done in the past, she deserves the same respect we as a community should give to everyone that makes the journey onto stage. perhaps if more of you had managed it, you would realise how disrespectfull and ridiculous your posts are.
> 
> many people get started in bodybuilding because of skeletons in the closet or demons they are trying to escape, bodybuilding has saved many many people.
> 
> now i remember why i dont post on UKM general much. its full of idots that hardly go to the gym, let alone know what it takes to stand on stage.


Yo! Howzit mate!

Nice to see u back  :thumb:


----------



## Fat

Yeah he supplied me with protein but I think he wasn't allowed to do that lol.


----------



## dazc

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo! Howzit mate!
> 
> Nice to see u back  :thumb:


helloo! thought this thread needed a little more actual bodybuilder input, to balance up the bicep boys who are still trying to decide if their egos could handle hitting a femail bodybuilder with better abs than them or not! lmao


----------



## spike

dazc said:


> helloo! thought this thread needed a little more actual bodybuilder input, to balance up the bicep boys who are still trying to decide if their egos could handle hitting a femail bodybuilder with better abs than them or not! lmao


So you've read the whole thread then?


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2528005 said:


> Oh I would drink her dry bro


I'll make sure I have a few pineapple rings before hand mate but only because I like you... I wouldn't flavour my man juice for just anybody


----------



## Mr_Morocco

talking of pineapple this grey goose n pineapply juice is doing the bizz


----------



## dazc

neurospike7 said:


> So you've read the whole thread then?


pretty much! its impossible for the bodybuilder-bicep boy ratio to be too high, so another bber posting is always needed... lol


----------



## Saffaboy

I hate agreeing with Dazc, but sometimes he speaks the truth.


----------



## Double J

Have to disagree slightly here tbh. Having read through all 45 pages now I think the vast majority of this thread is a credit to the members of UK Muscle; yes there were some out of order comments directed to Jodie but in fairness the people responsible were jumped on by other members and the thread was pretty much self-moderated by some of the members on here and sorted out by them.

I think this is by far the best UK Bodybuilding site and yes there are times when the odd kn0b head turns up and ruins the odd thread here and there. However, they are soon weeded out by and large and I think the moderation on this site is second to none.

I know this site lost a fair few members to another site a few months back but I see plenty of them have returned here and the site is going from strength to strength imo.

All it needs now is a few more female members to be on here more regularly imo and I see encouraging signs in that direction too :thumb:


----------



## Avena

....this thread just screams for more women in bodybuilding! It just proves that people still do not have the faintest understanding of this sport! Even members of this site who supposedly are training an are ohh so knowledgeable come up with comments like "i prefer her before look". Jodie Marsh was taking part in sport show that HAS (wether one likes it or not) certain requirements for the day. It involves that silly dark tan and oil, low body fat level, flexing poses and so on. It is not your normal glamour shot and so comments about one's sexual preferences are a miss. It is about display of phisique that is brought to an athletes level. And Jodie dodn't look out of place on that stage, more so - she looked like an athlete that deserves to be judged on her bodybuilding achievement. Maybe that is why she would enjoy it double being on BB stage - it let's her to receive fair acknowledgement from the judges without unnecessary "slut" remarks and like. Just a display of athleticism and muscularity.Beautiful.


----------



## Breda

Excellent post mate

Same goes for S.O.F


----------



## Avena

The sport is in the dark because when one Googles female bodybuilding what comes in the view are the on-stage pictures (dryness, tan and all) or the extreme end of bodybuilding (masculinity, deep voice and all). On-stage you are for a day. Then you go home, shower, eat, and...BOOOM! muscles become sexy. To the extreme end - very few women ever make it there or are able to make such sacrifices as to become top level womens bodybuilding stars so it is not really a tape measure this sport should be measured by.

I would call my self bodybuilder - because I consider it an honour and because I work hell hard for it. But when I go out shopping for my chicken you will not see bulging biceps and tree-trunk thighs in sight. More like a girl thats 2st lighter and 125% fitter than those muffintops walking around me. Guys think I'm hot, girls want to know whats my secret. Bodybuilding!! As incredible as it sounds for those who demean this sport..


----------



## Double J

Breda said:


> Excellent post mate
> 
> Same goes for S.O.F


Cheers bro; here's yet another like for you to add to the dozens you have amassed already today


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This seriously is the best bodybuilding forum out there, i saw a post today from a guy who was in trouble he'd finished his course and was seriously shutdown, up pops hacksii drops a peach of a post with no bullsh*t and sorted the guys problem out. Great community IMO


----------



## Vinney

some people on this site take themselves way too seriously.

at the end of the day, if you don't like people comments on here, dont read them or participate in the thread its as simple as that.

people are entitled to voice there opinion; its one of the luxuries we have living in a democracy. Disagreeing with someone is fine, but spitting you dummy out, throwing your rattle out the pram and going home to kick the cat over comments you dont agree with - i suggest you remove yourself from all internet activity not just UK-M.

To reinforce my stand point and those who dont like Jodie Marsh ... she made the decision she did to live in the public eye and all the pro's and con's this entails.

Her or anyone who actual likes / admires her dont have a ****ing leg to stand on, when myself or anyone else starts firing bullets about her. She's made her bed ... so she will have to lay in it.

She sold her sole the devil with the antics she got up to .... live with it and shut the **** up.

Finally she looks like **** ... as someone has already said, aesthetically she looks ruff and doesn't look in proportion at all - its verging on freaky.

My personally view is that there is a fine line in women body building between looking sexy as **** and looking like a freak....


----------



## Kermit2

I don't think anybody on here would have a problem with peoples opinions on how someone looks aesthetically, after all this is a bodybuilding forum. What does fire people up is that when someone just comes out and demeans someone, calling them a slag etc., how does that relate to bodybuilding? The winner of a Miss O could have had more dickends than weekends but that wouldn't detract from the huge amount of effort and dedication it took to achieve that level of physique.


----------



## barsnack

fcuk me this thread still going, think im the only member who has said anything, but she looks great, would love the determination etc to get to being able to compete but that will never happen, so fair play to her


----------



## Vinney

Kermit2 said:


> I don't think anybody on here would have a problem with peoples opinions on how someone looks aesthetically, after all this is a bodybuilding forum. What does fire people up is that when someone just comes out and demeans someone, calling them a slag etc., how does that relate to bodybuilding? The winner of a Miss O could have had more dickends than weekends but that wouldn't detract from the huge amount of effort and dedication it took to achieve that level of physique.


she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.

Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....

she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeem herself. Utter bull mate.


----------



## BenderRodriguez

Vinney said:


> she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.
> 
> Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....
> 
> she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeemed herself. Utter bull mate.


Tough talk from a tough guy

HOOOORAH!!!


----------



## Vinney

BenderRodriguez said:


> Tough talk from a tough guy
> 
> HOOOORAH!!!


stupid up you blert ... am clearly speaking straight.


----------



## Avena

> My personally view is that there is a fine line in women body building between looking sexy as **** and looking like a freak....


It is the same in male bodybuilding; wouldn't you say so? I let's say look at Kai Greene in astonishment mixed with horror mixed with fascination. But i do find the work he puts in to achieve that monster-mass amazing, and.... I COULDN'T CARE LESS HOW MUCH PUSSY HE GETS AT NIGHT


----------



## Vinney

Avena said:


> It is the same in male bodybuilding; wouldn't you say so? I let's say look at Kai Greene in astonishment mixed with horror mixed with fascination. But i do find the work he puts in to achieve that monster-mass amazing, and.... I COULDN'T CARE LESS HOW MUCH PUSSY HE GETS AT NIGHT


yep i agree....


----------



## barsnack

didnt realise bb'ing was really a 'who would you fcuk' contest, its really just sexism to look at a female bb'er and comment on wehter you would sleep with her or not


----------



## Vinney

barsnack said:


> didnt realise bb'ing was really a 'who would you fcuk' contest, its really just sexism to look at a female bb'er and comment on wehter you would sleep with her or not


personally for me to look at any women and admire her physically - i would also want to **** her.

just saying...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dazc said:


> pretty much! its impossible for the bodybuilder-bicep boy ratio to be too high, so another bber posting is always needed... lol


 :thumb:



Avena said:


> ....this thread just screams for more women in bodybuilding! It just proves that people still do not have the faintest understanding of this sport! Even members of this site who supposedly are training an are ohh so knowledgeable come up with comments like "i prefer her before look". Jodie Marsh was taking part in sport show that HAS (wether one likes it or not) certain requirements for the day. It involves that silly dark tan and oil, low body fat level, flexing poses and so on. It is not your normal glamour shot and so comments about one's sexual preferences are a miss. It is about display of phisique that is brought to an athletes level. And Jodie dodn't look out of place on that stage, more so - she looked like an athlete that deserves to be judged on her bodybuilding achievement. Maybe that is why she would enjoy it double being on BB stage - it let's her to receive fair acknowledgement from the judges without unnecessary "slut" remarks and like. Just a display of athleticism and muscularity.Beautiful.


Well said chick!!



Avena said:


> The sport is in the dark because when one Googles female bodybuilding what comes in the view are the on-stage pictures (dryness, tan and all) or the extreme end of bodybuilding (masculinity, deep voice and all). On-stage you are for a day. Then you go home, shower, eat, and...BOOOM! muscles become sexy. To the extreme end - very few women ever make it there or are able to make such sacrifices as to become top level womens bodybuilding stars so it is not really a tape measure this sport should be measured by.
> 
> I would call my self bodybuilder - because I consider it an honour and because I work hell hard for it. But when I go out shopping for my chicken you will not see bulging biceps and tree-trunk thighs in sight. More like a girl thats 2st lighter and 125% fitter than those muffintops walking around me. Guys think I'm hot, girls want to know whats my secret. Bodybuilding!! As incredible as it sounds for those who demean this sport..


And another great post.... please stick around gal!!!


----------



## Kermit2

Vinney said:


> she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.
> 
> Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....
> 
> she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeem herself. Utter bull mate.


Ok, so how many men has she slept with exactly? Do you know? Didn't think so. It sounds like you believe everything you read and see in the media. and if you don't like seeing her in the papers, like you said don't read them, no one is forcing you.

Men that go around calling women slags are often the ones who struggle to get themselves a woman, as the woman fears that if she becomes intimate with that type of person she will be labeled as a slag.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vinney said:


> some people on this site take themselves way too seriously.
> 
> at the end of the day,* if you don't like people comments on here, dont read them or participate in the thread its as simple as that.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> people are entitled to voice there opinion;* its one of the luxuries we have living in a democracy. Disagreeing with someone is fine, but spitting you dummy out, throwing your rattle out the pram and going home to kick the cat over comments you dont agree with - i suggest you remove yourself from all internet activity not just UK-M.
> 
> To reinforce my stand point and those who dont like Jodie Marsh ... she made the decision she did to live in the public eye and all the pro's and con's this entails.
> 
> Her or anyone who actual likes / admires her dont have a ****ing leg to stand on, when myself or anyone else starts firing bullets about her. She's made her bed ... so she will have to lay in it.
> 
> She sold her sole the devil with the antics she got up to .... live with it and shut the **** up.
> 
> Finally she looks like **** ... as someone has already said, aesthetically she looks ruff and doesn't look in proportion at all - its verging on freaky.
> 
> My personally view is that there is a fine line in women body building between looking sexy as **** and looking like a freak....


Um.

Dont you think you somewhat contradict yourself there...?



Vinney said:


> *she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....*
> 
> she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeem herself. Utter bull mate.


Are you having a laugh.....? Are you truly that naiive?

Do you have ANY idea what some professional female bodybuilders (and male for that matter) get up to in order to fund their lifestyle???

MANY of them have their own sites doing porn, and make films etc...., then there's the ones go on tour and meet "fans" in hotel rooms. Male bodybuilders too may I add.....



Vinney said:


> personally for me to look at any women and admire her physically - i would also want to **** her.
> 
> just saying...


Thank **** the judges are more intelligent than you then eh?


----------



## barsnack

Vinney said:


> personally for me to look at any women and admire her physically - i would also want to **** her.
> 
> just saying...


nothing wrong with honesty but thats a real slag mentality you would fcuk any girl with a great body, so why not females, cant be one rule for one and not the other...although still think they should be restricted more on the roads


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Zara-Leoni said:


> MANY of them have their own sites doing porn, and make films etc...., then there's the ones go on tour and meet "fans" in hotel rooms. Male bodybuilders too may I add.....


Was that the docu by lousie theroux [sp] by any chance?


----------



## Rick89

Vinney said:


> personally for me to look at any women and admire her physically - i would also want to **** her.
> 
> just saying...


Why look at her pics of a bodybuilding competition then, its not aimed to attract male attention in a sexual way, its a sport


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This thread probably does need to be locked soon as its going around in a circle


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Was that the docu by lousie theroux [sp] by any chance?


No... you're thinking of "supersize she" with joanna thomas.

I'm talking of guys and girls I know personally


----------



## Rick89

Afghan said:


> This thread probably does need to be locked soon as its going around in a circle


There will always be some tool , agreed possibly time to lock it, there not worth wasting time over IMO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Afghan said:


> This thread probably does need to be locked soon as its going around in a circle


I'm not so sure dude... there are some interesting points getting aired, and since mr & mrs bucket have fecked off, we're managing to discuss them in a fairly adult fashion without too much offence.

I am pretty proud of our uk-m family right now :wub:

:lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Zara-Leoni said:


> No... you're thinking of "supersize she" with joanna thomas.
> 
> I'm talking of guys and girls I know personally


No it was this Zara: http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/342bb6a226305aaf842b/bbc-extreme-bodybuilding-louis-theroux-1

'Extreme Bodybuilding' by Louis Theroux


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BodyBuilding101 said:


> No it was this Zara: http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/342bb6a226305aaf842b/bbc-extreme-bodybuilding-louis-theroux-1
> 
> 'Extreme Bodybuilding' by Louis Theroux


Ah right well I've not seen that I dont think? Not what I was referring to anyway 

If anyones interested, just heard Jodie and her coach are on "This Morning" at 10.30am tomorrow


----------



## barsnack

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah right well I've not seen that I dont think? Not what I was referring to anyway
> 
> If anyones interested, just heard Jodie and her coach are on "This Morning" at 10.30am tomorrow


must give it a wee watch, straight after jeremy kyle so needa set alarm


----------



## Mr_Morocco

watch mr and mrs R on Jeremy Kyle then straight after Jodie on This Morning


----------



## Rick89

Dont think Jeremy Could have handled UK-M this morning


----------



## Barbell mafia

I think she looks like a tranny on var !


----------



## Sub-Zero

WOW what an epic thread... :thumb:

At the end of the day if she has the drive, commitment and determination to get into contest shape and step on stage then respect to her.


----------



## Uriel

dazc said:


> pretty much! its impossible for the bodybuilder-bicep boy ratio to be too high, so another bber posting is always needed... lol


I hope that since you are such s gift to bodybuilding and the forum, you will have more input to the place and pass your experience on instead of turning up with a couple of posts calling people job heads now


----------



## asc

Wow still going! Thinking of cancelling days work today for fear of another 40 odd pages appearing!


----------



## Uriel

From a bb point of view, she has good potential and was in decent shape,

One has to rememer she was a media figure too and chased media attention and there will be fallout from that that all the "stage bodybuilders" are missing imo

I still want her babies though


----------



## Fat

Do you think MrL will still compete?


----------



## Nidge

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah right well I've not seen that I dont think? Not what I was referring to anyway
> 
> If anyones interested, just heard Jodie and her coach are on "This Morning" at 10.30am tomorrow


Cheers for the heads up Zara I'll SKY+ it.


----------



## Nidge

Avena said:


> ....this thread just screams for more women in bodybuilding! It just proves that people still do not have the faintest understanding of this sport! Even members of this site who supposedly are training an are ohh so knowledgeable come up with comments like "i prefer her before look". Jodie Marsh was taking part in sport show that HAS (wether one likes it or not) certain requirements for the day. It involves that silly dark tan and oil, low body fat level, flexing poses and so on. It is not your normal glamour shot and so comments about one's sexual preferences are a miss. It is about display of phisique that is brought to an athletes level. And Jodie dodn't look out of place on that stage, more so - she looked like an athlete that deserves to be judged on her bodybuilding achievement. Maybe that is why she would enjoy it double being on BB stage - it let's her to receive fair acknowledgement from the judges without unnecessary "slut" remarks and like. Just a display of athleticism and muscularity.Beautiful.


Well said.


----------



## Saffaboy

Vinney said:


> personally for me to look at any women and admire her physically - i would also want to **** her.
> 
> just saying...


Shows what great character you posses. To see women as nothing more than a f**ckmobile. What a man. lol.


----------



## Nidge

Uriel said:


> From a bb point of view, she has good potential and was in decent shape,
> 
> One has to rememer she was a media figure too and chased media attention and there will be fallout from that that all the "stage bodybuilders" are missing imo
> 
> I still want her babies though


I think she looks brill.


----------



## GShock

Avena said:


> The sport is in the dark because when one Googles female bodybuilding what comes in the view are the on-stage pictures (dryness, tan and all) or the extreme end of bodybuilding (masculinity, deep voice and all). On-stage you are for a day. Then you go home, shower, eat, and...BOOOM! muscles become sexy. To the extreme end - very few women ever make it there or are able to make such sacrifices as to become top level womens bodybuilding stars so it is not really a tape measure this sport should be measured by.
> 
> I would call my self bodybuilder - because I consider it an honour and because I work hell hard for it. But when I go out shopping for my chicken you will not see bulging biceps and tree-trunk thighs in sight. More like a girl thats 2st lighter and 125% fitter than those muffintops walking around me. Guys think I'm hot, girls want to know whats my secret. Bodybuilding!! As incredible as it sounds for those who demean this sport..


Well said, no one outside this sport understand it, If you show anyone outside the sport a picture of a female bodybuilder they will recoil and tell you it looks awful, now this is a forum about the sport of bodybuilding and allot of the members are pulling Jodie to bit's.... Bodybuilding is in the papers, Bodybuilding is on prime time TV, some people will not like the way Jodie looks but the odd one will admire her and maybe just be inspired to get up and join a gym or even register on this site.....hope they are not put off by all the haters on here


----------



## dazc

Vinney said:


> she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.
> 
> Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....
> 
> she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeem herself. Utter bull mate.


whats any of that got to do with wether shes got a good physique that fits the criteria of the class she was competing in?

nothing.

i take it you havent slept with many women then, since you have such a low opinion of people that you think are 'slags' or is it somehow different for men? do you actually have any proof shes slept with alot of people? nope, didnt think so.

come on admit it, your jealous of her abs and biceps...


----------



## Glassback

Vinney said:


> she is a slag tho ... anyone who thinks otherwise needs their head testing.
> 
> Miss O aint been spread all over the papers and shoved down people throats week in week out.....
> 
> she deserves **** all respect ... just cos she's taken for a sport that takes dedication and hard work to achieve results - she by default doesn't redeem herself. Utter bull mate.


Vinney wants attention.... Brother of Mr L.


----------



## expletive

dazc said:


> whats any of that got to do with wether shes got a good physique that fits the criteria of the class she was competing in?
> 
> nothing.
> 
> i take it you havent slept with many women then, since you have such a low opinion of people that you think are 'slags' or is it somehow different for men? do you actually have any proof shes slept with alot of people? nope, didnt think so.
> 
> come on admit it, your jealous of her abs and biceps...


Im jealous of her abs, bloody good going there!


----------



## yummymummy79

She's on This Morning later, should be interesting, will def be watching


----------



## Breda

****


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> ****


Haha testing it out?


----------



## C.Hill

****


----------



## Fat

****


----------



## Breda

****


----------



## Breda

C.Hill said:


> ****


Yes mate i'm testin it out hahahaha

****s


----------



## C.Hill

****s


----------



## C.Hill

Looooool


----------



## Breda

mmother ****ers i can swear

Anyway

Back to Jodie Marsh... ****ing quality physique


----------



## Fat

How the **** are you doing that?? Zara didn't tell me :crying:


----------



## Fat

*Fuc**k*


----------



## 2004mark

Ha... you can tell everyone is bored now the pitch forks have been put away :whistling:


----------



## Fat

Yeah delete your post :cool2:


----------



## JG123

I cant hes already quoted me anyway haha


----------



## mal

this thread is like watching a house fly spinning around on his back

on the windowsill,just waiting for it to stop and throw it out the window


----------



## Breda

Jaime G said:


> I cant hes already quoted me anyway haha


I'll delete my post too


----------



## Breda

mal said:


> this thread is like watching a house fly spinning around on his back
> 
> on the windowsill,just waiting for it to stop and throw it out the window


The thread is already dead mate


----------



## JG123

Deleted it haha


----------



## madmuscles

Breda said:


> Delete this please... I want to feel like i know something that you can only be told via pm





Fat said:


> Yeah delete your post :cool2:





Breda said:


> I'll delete my post too





Jaime G said:


> Deleted it haha


Delete away guys but next year expect weird notes in unexpected places and creepy raspy voiced phonecalls at all hours...


----------



## expletive

****ing kids with your ****ing swearing


----------



## mal

Breda said:


> The thread is already dead mate


----------



## Breda

What a way to end the thread Mal PMSL.

The thread should be locked now


----------



## Fat

Jodie and Tulisa are on this morning right now, smashtastic :w00t:


----------



## madmuscles

Fat said:


> Jodie and Tulisa are on this morning right now, smashtastic :w00t:










:thumbup1:


----------



## bowen86

cannot believe this reached 50 pages.

edit 49


----------



## Ak_88

Came across really well on This Morning, good angle taken by the presenters too.


----------



## Fat

bowen86 said:


> cannot believe this reached 50 pages.
> 
> edit 49


Thanks, best thread of the year.


----------



## madmuscles




----------



## bowen86

Fat said:


> Thanks, best thread of the year.


pat on the back.


----------



## yummymummy79

Ak_88 said:


> Came across really well on This Morning, good angle taken by the presenters too.


Agree, although I was hoping for some kind of apology after they called her grotesque and disgusting yesterday. She handled herself really well and hopefully dispelled some of the rubbish that was spouted yesterday.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Magic Torch said:


> It always makes me laugh seeing 'natty' girls with humungus fake boobies! Surely that is assisted?!? Lol
> 
> She did well for a beginner, think she would plce higher after a few more years of building, she has a nice shape just needs some more arms and delts. Looks like she had dream tan on due to the tats which made here uber dark, I much prefer lighter tans on girls as it shows cuts better IMO and as females generally carry less mass than blokes.
> 
> Very good first effort, defo deserved her place up there, was more than just a press call, she defo worked hard. Massive well done.


Yeah fair play to the girl!

Also theres gotta be a point where women have gotta be seperated from men. Women using AAS is just plain wrong for me in so many ways...


----------



## Breda

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah fair play to the girl!
> 
> Also theres gotta be a point where women have gotta be seperated from men. Women using AAS is just plain wrong for me in so many ways...


Thats another debate bro.... Get a thread started and let the good times roll again


----------



## Fat

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah fair play to the girl!
> 
> Also theres gotta be a point where women have gotta be seperated from men. Women using AAS is just plain wrong for me in so many ways...


Why is it wrong? Girls have the right to do whatever they choose to..


----------



## Fat

Unlucky pro-10 Jodie uses PhD whey! :death:


----------



## Ak_88

Breda said:


> Thats another debate bro.... *Get a thread started and let the good times roll again*


By good times, do you mean feeding the poster to the lions? :lol:


----------



## Fat

Ak_88 said:


> By good times, do you mean feeding the poster to the lions? :lol:


Literally lol


----------



## Breda

Ak_88 said:


> By good times, do you mean feeding the poster to the lions? :lol:


No mate, why would i want it to kick off in here 2 days in a row :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Fat said:


> Why is it wrong? Girls have the right to do whatever they choose to..


Femininity springs to mind...

But I shouldn't start this debate


----------



## Ak_88

Unfortunately I think you may well have done with that comment,


----------



## Fat

Wardy21 said:


> Femininity springs to mind...
> 
> But I shouldn't start this debate


I don't understand, explain in detail? :confused1:


----------



## jjcooper

i like the way that dance women claimed it was chemicals that made her look like that, but it was a drug tested show, have that, not all BBing is chemicals some arrogant folk out there cant accept it being hard work and diet!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Fat said:


> I don't understand, explain in detail? :confused1:


I'll leave it I think


----------



## Fat

Tulisa is coming on now, gotta prepare..


----------



## bowen86

i breath new life into this thread.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3853388/Jodie-Marsh-Bodybuilding-has-made-me-feel-sexier-than-ever.html


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> mmother ****ers i can swear


  Lorian finally activated your code then I see


----------



## Mr_Morocco

oof love holly..shes my ideal girl nice n curvy


----------



## Suprakill4

bowen86 said:


> i breath new life into this thread.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3853388/Jodie-Marsh-Bodybuilding-has-made-me-feel-sexier-than-ever.html


she is a slag.......


----------



## Ashcrapper

Suprakill4 said:


> she is a slag.......


hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ashcrapper said:


> hahaha! :lol:


She also looks like a man!

P.s Zara has a rubbish physique.


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> Lorian finally activated your code then I see


Yep i pm'd him the propa code [email protected] He sorted it speedy after that


----------



## H10dst

Here we go again!! Another afternoon where I get no work done!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Yep i pm'd him the propa code [email protected] He sorted it speedy after that


I had to use that too funnily enough


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ps i had dinner round Mr L and Mrs R they said you were all ****ers 

1) im i the only ****er that cant swear up in this bitch?

2) all morning ive kept an eye on this thread and nothing yet 

3) was it actually marsh that signed up?


----------



## Ste7n

emeritus said:


> Ps i had dinner round Mr L and Mrs R they said you were all ****ers


Who do you think you are? causing trouble for my uncle and auntie.. h34r:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

SouthPaw said:


> Who do you think you are? causing trouble for my uncle and auntie.. h34r:


i wont repeat what they said about you :no:


----------



## Ste7n

emeritus said:


> i wont repeat what they said about you :no:


Did it have anything to do with ginger quiff diving..? If it did keep it to yourself please... :innocent:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

SouthPaw said:


> Did it have anything to do with ginger quiff diving..? If it did keep it to yourself please... :innocent:


Cheers mate i've now got coffee sprayed all over my desk!!


----------



## puurboi

just read this thread and it was well funny.

Good on Jodie Marsh for what she has achieved... hope she sticks at it but stays natural... i don't think steroids make a woman look good at all.

She has a figure, (non stage figure), and face that i would be happy to live with forever... that and the fact she is obviously not just another "eat nothing and run" cardio bunny. The best figures are like hers - defined on stage, and just amazingly sexy off stage...


----------



## Ak_88

Interview and posing routine have made their way onto youtube;


----------



## Zara-Leoni

She was good on this morning tbh.... wasn't at all defensive about it, talked about it sensibly, was honest and I liked the attitude of Holly & Phillip who seemed to admire rather than disapprove


----------



## Nidge

jjcooper said:


> i like the way that dance women claimed it was chemicals that made her look like that, but it was a drug tested show, have that, not all BBing is chemicals some arrogant folk out there cant accept it being hard work and diet!


Arelen Phillips is a div of the highest order.


----------



## Nidge

Ak_88 said:


> Interview and posing routine have made their way onto youtube;


Just watched it at work, she looks even better on the TV. That Arleen Phillips is a prize knobber.


----------



## Nidge

Zara-Leoni said:


> She was good on this morning tbh.... wasn't at all defensive about it, talked about it sensibly, was honest and I liked the attitude of Holly & Phillip who seemed to admire rather than disapprove


I think Phillip was impressed along with Holly.


----------



## Breda

Nidge said:


> Arelen Phillips is a slag of the highest order.


Lets get him


----------



## aaronrugby

just on twitter and saw this from example. just made me laugh..."If you want to get ripped like Jodie Marsh all you need is brown toast and egg whites. Not steroids. Nope. Definitely not steroids"


----------



## Nidge

Breda said:


> Lets get him


PMSL you [email protected]:lol:


----------



## Hera

Jodie looks wonderful in This Morning and *so *happy...I feel really quite envious of the physique that she's achieved and how it's clearly made her so happy...I actually feel quite inspired now.


----------



## Nidge

Breda said:


> Lets bum him


Fixed


----------



## Fatstuff

wow, shes still buzzing bless her, didnt realise she was a vegetarian, that in itself makes it miles tougher for her. One thing i disapprove of - 3 Hours cardio a day ewwwwww!!!!!! You can shove that up ur 4rse LOL :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> She was good on this morning tbh.... wasn't at all defensive about it, talked about it sensibly, was honest and I liked the attitude of Holly & Phillip who seemed to admire rather than disapprove


Tbf i seen a female BBer on there before who was most definitely on steroids, and they were exactly the same to her, except they never asked her if she was lol


----------



## Rick89

aaronrugby said:


> just on twitter and saw this from example. just made me laugh..."If you want to get ripped like Jodie Marsh all you need is brown toast and egg whites. Not steroids. Nope. Definitely not steroids"


Hes just another tool who know nothing about the subject, idiot.

It is possible to get to where she is natty with hard work and effort.


----------



## BIG BUCK

7 Protein shakes a day! Listen luv, i don't care how good in bed you are after 7 shakes I ain't going down on ya!


----------



## Fat

Example is sick.


----------



## BIG BUCK

Fat said:


> Example is sick.


I agree, great rapper and he can sing too!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

BB2 said:


> I agree, great rapper and he can sing too!


Really?


----------



## Simon01

BB2 said:


> I agree, great rapper and he can sing too!


X2


----------



## RACK

Example can't say a thing about drug use! He was in Ibiza the same week as I was this year and let's just say, he was well out of it!!!

I do like his tunes though


----------



## Fat

RACK said:


> Example can't say a thing about drug use! He was in Ibiza the same week as I was this year and let's just say, he was well out of it!!!
> 
> I do like his tunes though


Tweet him that @example


----------



## Fatstuff

example sh1t


----------



## Fatstuff

MrL said:


> I dont think you need to know someone personally to come to a rough conclusion of what type of person they are. The womans sheer choice of past carreer choices says alot. Each to their own with regards to carrer but also each to their own with regards to opinions.
> 
> By you stating you were a lap dancer proves that you know 1st hand that people who know of this will judge you on it regardless of knowing you personally. Lap dancing may be acceptable to you and why should you care what other people think as noone knows your reason for doing it or circumstances but to the majority of people lap dancing wouldnt be considered a job to be proud off.
> 
> So based on the fact Jodie used to be a "glamour" model, i personally dislike the woman and would brand her a "slag". She poses nude for male entertainment would sort of self respect does this show?
> 
> Peoples past is what makes them who they are so i believe it is relevent before everyone tries to blow smoke up Jodie a*se just because know she competes on stage.


Only just read this, my missus used to be a lapdancer and shes far from a sl4g, if anything it made her smarter than the average person as she earnt a lot of money out of pathetic losers willing to pay cold hard cash for a bit of glimpse of a real woman. i shall continue to read this thread and poke my nose in elsewhere that i see fit.


----------



## PRL

Papa Lazarou said:


> Gotta worry when you judge bodybuilders by if you would do them or if you find them attractive. So ****ing what if you don't find her attractive? She's bodybuilding! Its not like when most people do their jobs or compete in their chosen sports they dress up to look their most attractive, do they? Very sad state of affairs really. Its a one day look in a year and glycogen and water rebound will make her much softer within days


Can't believe I'm on a bodybuilding board and some of you are going on about her not looking attractive. It's bodybuilding for god sake. Shouldn't be a negative comment on here about a bodybuilding female. Grow up FFS.

Sorry, some of you **** me right off.


----------



## UKLifter88

is she black or white wtf?


----------



## Fat

"If thats Mrs R then how can she have the noose to be slating jodie marsh for doing glamour shoots for thousands of pounds, when she can put her baps out for ukm to view for **** all"

BEST POST EVER!

Reps.


----------



## bowen86

Fat said:


> "If thats Mrs R then how can she have the noose to be slating jodie marsh for doing glamour shoots for thousands of pounds, when she can put her baps out for ukm to view for **** all"
> 
> BEST POST EVER!
> 
> Reps.


where are said baps?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Just seen her posing routine she looks the part and fair play to her she has something most of the vain Dickheads on here dont have ...... balls to get on stage and compete .

Seems to be loads of logs on here for people that wanna log their own dbol course or talk sh1t about doing her or smashing some bird , that's why jodie marsh and others that compete won't join up here its also why I don't spend as much time on here .

Tbh I'm sick of the sexist comments that happen in most threads maybe another mod is needed to stamp the crap out .


----------



## Fatstuff

bowen86 said:


> where are said baps?


Go to male animal


----------



## C.Hill

JammyGit said:


> is she black or white wtf?


It doesn't matter...


----------



## Fat

Go to the male animal now if you want to see her baps ! :w00t:


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> Just seen her posing routine she looks the part and fair play to her she has something most of the vain Dickheads on here dont have ...... balls to get on stage and compete .
> 
> Seems to be loads of logs on here for people that wanna log their own dbol course or talk sh1t about doing her or smashing some bird , that's why bodies marsh and others that compete won't join up here its also why I don't spend as my h time on here .
> 
> Tbh I'm si k of the sexist comments that happen in most threads may e another mod is needed to stamp the crap out .


Maybe a new rule saying we will not tolerate, sexist or degrading comments to women until you can gain access to male animal. Then u can talk all about doors that require smashing in


----------



## Fatstuff

JammyGit said:


> is she black or white wtf?


Bb fake tan dipsh1t


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> Just seen her posing routine she looks the part and fair play to her she has something most of the vain Dickheads on here dont have ...... balls to get on stage and compete .
> 
> Seems to be loads of logs on here for people that wanna log their own dbol course or talk sh1t about doing her or smashing some bird , that's why bodies marsh and others that compete won't join up here its also why I don't spend as my h time on here .
> 
> Tbh I'm si k of the sexist comments that happen in most threads may e another mod is needed to stamp the crap out .


I think that fellow members did a pretty good job of moderating this thread anyway. I persoally kept a close on it (as I'm sure the other mods did too) and although I didn't agree with some posts...I did agree with a lot of the counter posts.

How would an extra mod make a difference? We don't censor eveything


----------



## ryda

still dunno what all the fuss is! people in this country are ignorant! personally id rather have a nice athletic toned girl like jodie then a 15stone fat bitch who eats like **** n watches tv all day, in america theres thousands of women with physiques like jodies who dont even compete!!! they just like that look so fair enough on them

also can somebody tell me the difference between a female 100m sprinters build and jodie marsh's build coz i dont see much difference yet no1 is botherd about the way sprinters look

denise lewis



dame kelly holmes



carmelita jeter


----------



## Fatstuff

Katy said:


> I think that fellow members did a pretty good job of moderating this thread anyway. I persoally kept a close on it (as I'm sure the other mods did too) and although I didn't agree with some posts...I did agree with a lot of the counter posts.
> 
> How would an extra mod make a difference? We don't censor eveything


Katy i pm'ed u yesterday :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

there's no difference bro apart from a few % in bf


----------



## ryda

exactly its pure an simply just because of who she is! in america things like this are quite normal


----------



## ryda

and am talkin with female celebs aswel


----------



## bowen86

Fat said:


> Go to the male animal now if you want to see her baps ! :w00t:


where? i cant see anything in male animal there is so much filth.


----------



## Rick89

I can see this thread still going next week with over 100 pages


----------



## ryda

cant believe people come on here who cant accept womens bodybuilding! should all **** off if you ask me!


----------



## Fat

bowen86 said:


> where? i cant see anything in male animal there is so much filth.


Mrs R thread


----------



## 2004mark

Katy said:


> I think that fellow members did a pretty good job of moderating this thread anyway. I persoally kept a close on it (as I'm sure the other mods did too) and although I didn't agree with some posts...I did agree with a lot of the counter posts.
> 
> How would an extra mod make a difference? We don't censor eveything


The thread was going nowhere from the very beginning... the OP didn't pose a question or give any direction as to what should be discussed. That along with the fact it was in General meant it was always going to attract comments that others who were solely interested in her bb'ing achievement would find aggravating. Therefore I think it either should have been closed or moved to 'Shows, Pro's & Inspiration' along with a firm warning from a mod as to what sort of comments were not acceptable.

The problem is when it's left to members to self police there are always a few who will go a bit to far... maybe not just on this thread but on others in the future as it is seen to be acceptable.

A firm b!tch slap from a mod can nip a lot of situation in the bud :thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy

I was very impressed with her posing.For a 1st timer, shed put many experienced girls to shame.


----------



## spike

2004mark said:


> The thread was going nowhere from the very beginning... the OP didn't pose a question or give any direction as to what should be discussed. That along with the fact it was in General meant it was always going to attract comments that others who were solely interested in her bb'ing achievement would find aggravating. Therefore I think it either should have been closed or moved to 'Shows, Pro's & Inspiration' along with a firm warning from a mod as to what sort of comments were not acceptable.
> 
> The problem is when it's left to members to self police there are always a few who will go a bit to far... maybe not just on this thread but on others in the future as it is seen to be acceptable.
> 
> A firm b!tch slap from a mod can nip a lot of situation in the bud :thumbup1:


I guess you could always start your own board with your own rules. 

You're about the only person, apart from a few who didn't actually read the thread, who has a problem with what happened. A bodybuilder got called a slag for no good reason ...... UK-M rises up. :gun_bandana: :bounce: :2guns: :001_tt2:

You did read all the thread didn't you? :confused1:


----------



## deeconfrost

see her on this morning,looks different,compared to pics in paper.looked well lean...had to hide my boner! as the mrs! was goin off on one about her,."yes love i know,shes crazy"...hubba hubba..


----------



## 2004mark

neurospike7 said:


> I guess you could always start your own board with your own rules.
> 
> You're about the only person, apart from a few who didn't actually read the thread, who has a problem with what happened. A bodybuilder got called a slag for no good reason ...... UK-M rises up. :gun_bandana: :bounce: :2guns: :001_tt2:
> 
> You did read all the thread didn't you? :confused1:


I did. And I don't have a problem at all, just an opinion.

But the problem (in general) is we didn't end up haveing a constructive conversation about female bodybuilding, or Jodie Marsh's transformation... or even (at the other end of the spectrum) a gossip about her celebrity persona... what ensued was just a massive argument.

Ok it was entertaining... I'll give you that  but do we want this sort of thing happening more often?


----------



## Hera

Fatstuff said:


> Katy i pm'ed u yesterday :rolleye:


So you did...sorry :blush: I'm on it. In all honesty I'm working and only on UK-M today for a fun distraction...but will attend to genuine admin in a sec 



2004mark said:


> The thread was going nowhere from the very beginning... the OP didn't pose a question or give any direction as to what should be discussed. That along with the fact it was in General meant it was always going to attract comments that others who were solely interested in her bb'ing achievement would find aggravating. Therefore I think it either should have been closed or moved to 'Shows, Pro's & Inspiration' a*long with a firm warning from a mod as to what sort of comments were not acceptable.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> The problem is when it's left to members to self police there are always a few who will go a bit to far... maybe not just on this thread but on others in the future as it is seen to be acceptable.
> 
> A firm b!tch slap from a mod can nip a lot of situation in the bud :thumbup1:


There are enough stickies stating what is and what isn't acceptable.

I'm glad that we didn't close this thread as some very enlightening comments emerged and a decent debate.

If anyone is unhappy with certain posts and threads then please report them.


----------



## Breda

2004mark said:


> Ok it was entertaining... I'll give you that  but do we want this sort of thing happening more often?


Err......... Yes


----------



## Fat

2004mark said:


> I did. And I don't have a problem at all, just an opinion.
> 
> But the problem (in general) is we didn't end up haveing a constructive conversation about female bodybuilding, or Jodie Marsh's transformation... or even (at the other end of the spectrum) a gossip about her celebrity persona... what ensued was just a massive argument.
> 
> Ok it was entertaining... I'll give you that  but do we want this sort of thing happening more often?


I don't think you've seen the baps mate? ..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> I think that fellow members did a pretty good job of moderating this thread anyway. I persoally kept a close on it (as I'm sure the other mods did too) and although I didn't agree with some posts...I did agree with a lot of the counter posts.
> 
> How would an extra mod make a difference? We don't censor eveything


not censoring everything is a good thing and something which i dont think is a problem .

having an extra mod that is online for the most part and involved in the majority of gen con threads would be able to stop threads like this one from derailing .

yes uk-m did rise up against comments made but this is not always the case .

the mod team do a great job dont get me wrong however it still has holes thus the lack of female members .


----------



## Breda

Yes ewen I agree there is a lack of female members but I wouldn't put that down to the lack of mods.

I personally would like to see more females on here but the board will always be male heavy as body building or "goin gym" is a male dominant pass time

I don't know what the answer is to get them on here but I can't see an extra mod helping mate


----------



## ryda

deeconfrost said:


> see her on this morning,looks different,compared to pics in paper.looked well lean...had to hide my boner! as the mrs! was goin off on one about her,."yes love i know,shes crazy"...hubba hubba..


exactly, with clothes on n without the tan she looks stunning! a few people have changed there opinion of her after seeing her clothed and tanless

i think it was the tan that made her look ridiculas to be honest


----------



## deeconfrost

the tan was a few shades dark too,reckon she needed 4 layers to hide tats!?


----------



## essexboy

Ill do the mod thing.Im on here every fuc.kin waking minute anyway.


----------



## Shady45

The thing people don't seem to get is that she was not on stage to look pretty, I don't think she looked attractive on stage but that was not her goal (I doubt)


----------



## essexboy

ryda said:


> exactly, with clothes on n without the tan she looks stunning! a few people have changed there opinion of her after seeing her clothed and tanless
> 
> i think it was the tan that made her look ridiculas to be honest


Thing is Ryda, she had to "go dark" to cover the tatts.


----------



## Fat

Was it Jodie who joined up on this board?


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Breda said:


> Yes ewen I agree there is a lack of female members but I wouldn't put that down to the lack of mods.
> 
> *I personally would like to see more females on here but the board will always be male heavy as body building or "goin gym" is a male dominant pass time*


Exactly. Its the opposite for dance classes (like Zumba) and things like Pilates where women can be more social. Its just how male/female brains tend to work - men spend time together being physical (hence all the team sports played by men) and women chat to each - just nature working as it does.


----------



## essexboy

Fat said:


> Was it Jodie who joined up on this board?


Well, i got liked by a jmarsh, when I defended her.Draw your own conclusions?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Yes ewen I agree there is a lack of female members but I wouldn't put that down to the lack of mods.
> 
> I personally would like to see more females on here but the board will always be male heavy as body building or "goin gym" is a male dominant pass time
> 
> I don't know what the answer is to get them on here but I can't see an extra mod helping mate


an extra mod wouldnt attract anyone to the board however an extra mod would mean things like sexist comments would be removed asap making it a more inviting place .

1000`s of female bodybuilders fitness models and the like are out there some look in here as a guest or sign up then get the normal ` id smash your back doors in ` crap then leave .

theres me thinking this is the uk`s number 1 bodybuilding site .....

to be fair with the powers that be this place has become more accommodating for strength and strongman/women side of the muscle stuff so it is possible to cater for more than just test fueled sex fiends .


----------



## Rick89

essexboy said:


> Well, i got liked by a jmarsh, when I defended her.Draw your own conclusions?


I also got liked by her, but judging by Fats antics and wind ups I gotta say Im thinking its him pranking everyone haha


----------



## ryda

essexboy said:


> Thing is Ryda, she had to "go dark" to cover the tatts.


i know, but it still made her look daft in the pics which is where alot of the critisim was aimed, so am sayin if she didnt have the tan on then people might not of been so harsh on her


----------



## Bulk1

Well done to her, her abs look awesome.


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> an extra mod wouldnt attract anyone to the board however an extra mod would mean things like sexist comments would be removed asap making it a more inviting place .
> 
> 1000`s of female bodybuilders fitness models and the like are out there some look in here as a guest or sign up then get the normal ` id smash your back doors in ` crap then leave .
> 
> theres me thinking this is the uk`s number 1 bodybuilding site .....
> 
> to be fair with the powers that be this place has become more accommodating for strength and strongman/women side of the muscle stuff so it is possible to cater for more than just test fueled sex fiends .


If anyone is unhappy with a post they can report it.

As a female Mod I was happy for the debates on here to continue because those who were slating female BBers were kocked down...I wanted those posts to be seen.

The 'I'd smash it' threads are rarely started now and when they pop on we shut them down. If the odd 'I'd smash it' comment comes up it is usually knocked down...again, I'm happy for those to remain as it makes an example of the idiot who posted it and shows how other members don't like it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> If anyone is unhappy with a post they can report it.
> 
> As a female Mod I was happy for the debates on here to continue because those who were slating female BBers were kocked down...I wanted those posts to be seen.
> 
> The 'I'd smash it' threads are rarely started now and when they pop on we shut them down. If the odd 'I'd smash it' comment comes up it is usually knocked down...again, I'm happy for those to remain as it makes an example of the idiot who posted it and shows how other members don't like it.


fair enough .


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> fair enough .


told you didnt it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> told you didnt it.


haha yeah :lol:

think i`ll go sit in the corner


----------



## The messiah

Sounds like a big achiever and a good role model IMO.

People on here train for more than 10 years to get to the position where she has got in less than 2.


----------



## Milky

The messiah said:


> Sounds like a big achiever and a good role model IMO.
> 
> People on here train for more than 10 years to get to the position where she has got in less than 2.


Some people never do mate...


----------



## The messiah

Well I saw some guys journal entry (daz something?) and he said he trained for 12 years or something like that. Everyone pats him on the back, but jumps on Ms Marsh because she is an easy target without a horde of e-buddies to back her up. Not fair.


----------



## PLauGE

Couldnt believe it when i seen her in the paper, looked great, a great achievement, didnt used to like the girl, read all the tabloid ****e slating her, watched her one night on DMax doing the tattoo series she was doing and instantly warmed to her, very bright and intelligent, nothing at all like she was portrayed, i for one wish her the best for the future


----------



## MRSTRONG

PLauGE said:


> Couldnt believe it when i seen her in the paper, looked great, a great achievement, didnt used to like the girl, read all the tabloid ****e slating her, watched her one night on DMax doing the tattoo series she was doing and instantly warmed to her, very bright and intelligent, nothing at all like she was portrayed, i for one wish her the best for the future


x2 .


----------



## Normangorman

I rarely post on the forum & am usually happy to lurk around but I honestly cannot believe some of the negative comments concerning Jodie's appearance or performance. She seems like a top girl & stood on stage- many talk, few achieve. Interweb keyboard critics grip my 5hit. If you can't say something constructive then say nothing.


----------



## gummyp

Fair play to her

Btw, what's male animal?


----------



## Fat

Jodie will be appearing on daybreak today around 8


----------



## big steve

i cant understand all the hype myself


----------



## Tommy10

shes on GMTV in a minute


----------



## Tommy10

8 weeks to prep for the comp?.....good on her....and she looks great.....ive always liked her zest for life.....good personality


----------



## Clubber Lang

Tommy10 said:
 

> 8 weeks to prep for the comp?.....good on her....and she looks great.....ive always liked her zest for life.....good personality


yeah just watching her on DayBreak or whatever its called. Shes down to Earth and enjoying herself, good on her.

also she saying DMAX will be showing her 8 week training pre-comp. Unsure what DMAX is, channel on Sky? Should be interesting, but........ not as interesting as what Jordan comes out with next to 'try' and get her in the lime light after Jodies back on the scene pmsl. Bet you a £10 she tries and does something similar, stupid diet or some along those lines.

Jodies up on my score sheet ha

training video's next for her, xmas around the corner too $$$$


----------



## vduboli

Apart from the terrible nose job she seems down to eat and a girl girl! Good on her hope she keeps it up!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BB2 said:


> 7 Protein shakes a day! Listen luv, i don't care how good in bed you are after 7 shakes I ain't going down on ya!


Well.

I bet Jodie is JUST devastated.

Or not......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> Only just read this, my missus used to be a lapdancer and shes far from a sl4g, if anything it made her smarter than the average person as she earnt a lot of money out of pathetic losers willing to pay cold hard cash for a bit of glimpse of a real woman. i shall continue to read this thread and poke my nose in elsewhere that i see fit.


----------



## bowen86

I think she looks great in these picshttp://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3855310/Jodie-Marsh-Boob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html

yes i read the sun.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Katy said:


> If anyone is unhappy with a post they can report it.
> 
> As a female Mod I was happy for the debates on here to continue because those who were slating female BBers were kocked down...I wanted those posts to be seen.
> 
> The 'I'd smash it' threads are rarely started now and when they pop on we shut them down. If the odd 'I'd smash it' comment comes up it is usually knocked down...again, I'm happy for those to remain as it makes an example of the idiot who posted it and shows how other members don't like it.


----------



## Clubber Lang

bowen86 said:


> I think she looks great in these picshttp://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3855310/Jodie-Marsh-Boob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ob-implants-get-in-the-way-of-my-fab-abs.html
> 
> yes i read the sun.


ive got a pair of pants like that pmsl


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

I credit her for deciding to dedicate herself to something and achieving her goals.

I'm not entirely sure it's not just a publicity stunt, women who take the line of business she did rely on the press to aid their careers.

Back in the day she'd do anything to be front page, sex stories, feud's with Katie price, etc.

But that appears to be a trend in the industry their in, glamour models don't seem to get work for previous good shoots etc but it tends to focus around who's been in the press recently. They aren't paid continually only per job so to get work they have to have their name being thrown around.

As soon as they become older and perhaps less glamourous they look for other interest from the press I.e Katie price and marriages, relationships one after the other. No publicity is bad publicity.

Despite what Imogen Thomas says the giggs thing has given her more work than she could dream of.

Jodie marsh ain't a slag, she just used the media to progress her career hence max Clifford make a fortune.

Just hope she is for real about bodybuilding and not aiming to launch something off the back of it.


----------



## Tommy10

vduboli said:


> Apart from the terrible nose job she seems down to eat and a girl girl! Good on her hope she keeps it up!!


dude.....she got hit with a hockey stick at school......


----------



## Nidge

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah just watching her on DayBreak or whatever its called. Shes down to Earth and enjoying herself, good on her.
> 
> also she saying DMAX will be showing her 8 week training pre-comp. Unsure what DMAX is, channel on Sky? Should be interesting, but........ not as interesting as what Jordan comes out with next to 'try' and get her in the lime light after Jodies back on the scene pmsl. Bet you a £10 she tries and does something similar, stupid diet or some along those lines.
> 
> Jodies up on my score sheet ha
> 
> training video's next for her, xmas around the corner too $$$$


She looked on top of her game this morning didn't she? Good on her she's changing her life for the good.


----------



## JMarsh

Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Tommy10

s&ccoach said:


> I credit her for deciding to dedicate herself to something and achieving her goals.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure it's not just a publicity stunt, women who take the line of business she did rely on the press to aid their careers.
> 
> Back in the day she'd do anything to be front page, sex stories, feud's with Katie price, etc.
> 
> But that appears to be a trend in the industry their in, glamour models don't seem to get work for previous good shoots etc but it tends to focus around who's been in the press recently. They aren't paid continually only per job so to get work they have to have their name being thrown around.
> 
> As soon as they become older and perhaps less glamourous they look for other interest from the press I.e Katie price and marriages, relationships one after the other. No publicity is bad publicity.
> 
> Despite what Imogen Thomas says the giggs thing has given her more work than she could dream of.
> 
> Jodie marsh ain't a slag, she just used the media to progress her career hence max Clifford make a fortune.
> 
> Just hope she is for real about bodybuilding and not aiming to launch something off the back of it.


dude there would be much simpler ways to earn a buck or get publicity.....we all know theres no magic pill to a great body...

she seems happy and focused on tv this morning.....shes had the 30 moment where u start to see life in a different way....at least she can look back and say what fun she had in her 20s........


----------



## Tommy10

JMarsh said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.


sometimes u need a coat of steel on here but its mainly all good


----------



## Breda

JMarsh:2530983 said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.


Hang on


----------



## asc

Breda said:


> Hang on


x2..............


----------



## bowen86

JMarsh said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.


I dont regret starting this thread.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

s&ccoach said:


> I credit her for deciding to dedicate herself to something and achieving her goals.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure it's not just a publicity stunt, women who take the line of business she did rely on the press to aid their careers.
> 
> Back in the day she'd do anything to be front page, sex stories, feud's with Katie price, etc.
> 
> But that appears to be a trend in the industry their in, glamour models don't seem to get work for previous good shoots etc but it tends to focus around who's been in the press recently. They aren't paid continually only per job so to get work they have to have their name being thrown around.
> 
> As soon as they become older and perhaps less glamourous they look for other interest from the press I.e Katie price and marriages, relationships one after the other. No publicity is bad publicity.
> 
> Despite what Imogen Thomas says the giggs thing has given her more work than she could dream of.
> 
> Jodie marsh ain't a slag, she just used the media to progress her career hence max Clifford make a fortune.
> 
> Just hope she is for real about bodybuilding and not aiming to launch something off the back of it.


Ultimately she's more business minded and successful than most of us here on UKM - in both her glamour model days and hell, even in body building. How many here lift weights yet have achieved no more than that? She's got a career in the media, made stacks of cash and done very well in one of the physically demanding sports there is - how many people can claim that?


----------



## bowen86

Breda said:


> Hang on


to what....HANG ON TO WHAT?!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YESSSS! IM FINALY SILVER!! where's that MA


----------



## Tommy10

bowen86 said:


> I dont regret starting this thread.


dude...chillax....u seriously think shes not seen / heard 10 times worse than this thread?


----------



## BIG BUCK

JMarsh said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.


I'll come back at Xmas and see if this thread is still going! 100 pages is gonna be nothing! Love you Jodie (p.s forget about the 7 protein shakes thing i said earlier!)lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh and hi jodie :huh:


----------



## asc

Hang on, is Jodie here? did we just witness her first ever post on UK-Muscle? Or not.....


----------



## bowen86

Tommy10 said:


> dude...chillax....u seriously think shes not seen / heard 10 times worse than this thread?


Mate, I am "chillax'd". Was just stating the fact i dont regret starting this thread as it appears Jmarsh has signed up, thats all.


----------



## mikep81

Oh my word! Took me a while to read all that but got here in the end. I was genuinely confused at the start because I only read the comments that Mr & Mrs RL had edited but then all through out the thread I could see people quoting their original posts!!

I think fair play to Jodie for doing what she has done. I really don't get why people would make comments that aren't bodybuilding related. Yes everyone has their own opinion, and things like admitting that you don't find her attractive but that she has done well is, in my opinion, acceptable, but to slag her off based on info you have from the public domain is pointless and wast of server space.

I think she has a great physique, and has done well. I think her legs could do with a little more work, but overall she's done very well. I won't comment on what I think of her past because it has nothing to do with bodybuilding.

A good thread though!!


----------



## fighterchick

I think she looks fab and and an inspiration. Just wondering though that it wss stated this morning that she put on 8lbs of muscle in the 8 weeks, not sure this can be done naturally, surely not?


----------



## Fat

Can admin/mod verify that it's Jodie Marsh?


----------



## fighterchick

Doubt it, she prob getting make up ready for Lorraine show. Due on in a minute


----------



## bowen86

mikep81 said:


> Oh my word!
> 
> A good thread though!!


cheers mate.


----------



## essexboy

creakykar said:


> I think she looks fab and and an inspiration. Just wondering though that it wss stated this morning that she put on 8lbs of muscle in the 8 weeks, not sure this can be done naturally, surely not?


Course it can.How an accurate percentage can be evaluated, is the issue.Unless you have acess to a bod pod, calipers are pretty hit and miss.


----------



## Breda

Papa Lazarou said:


> Ultimately she's more business minded and successful than most of us here on UKM - in both her glamour model days and hell, even in body building. How many here lift weights yet have achieved no more than that? She's got a career in the media, made stacks of cash and done very well in one of the physically demanding sports there is - how many people can claim that?


On - Off Mrs, JMarsh pops up, Pap gets his game face on...... I'm on to you bro


----------



## Breda

creakykar said:


> Doubt it, she prob getting make up ready for Lorraine show. Due on in a minute


She has a p.a mate


----------



## H10dst

Hope it is the real Jodie, that would be cool, pretty funny if it's someone pretending though although slightly weird?


----------



## spike

Did what i think just happened a few minutes ago on the other page really happen? 

:no:


----------



## fighterchick

Why do judges mark down for tatts?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

See her on this morning and on Lorraine. She knows her stuff and i have no doubt in my mind of the legitimacy of what she has achieved. Even my missus cannot understand the judgment from people and she is not a gym person, but she has worked in gyms and been a lifeguard in a leisure centre so she know's what she is talking about.

Can't wait for the program on DMax, that's going to be an interesting watch.


----------



## Greenspin

Am I spinning out, or has this threat gotten 59 pages long in two days? And I think that the papers title is wrong. I personally don't find her stage look is attractive, but but she looks good in the ones of her walking with her trophy. And when I first saw woman bodybuilders/fitness models, I thought they looked strange (no offense) but now I think the look is quite appealing. A sign of fitness and dedication, etc.


----------



## Tom90

59 pages of who would smash her and who wouldn't haha


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Breda said:


> On - Off Mrs, JMarsh pops up, Pap gets his game face on...... I'm on to you bro


Busted 

Hell, she's a bber and good looking and comparatively rich! Whats not to like LOL :thumb:


----------



## bowen86

Mr-Ponting said:


> 59 pages of who would smash her and who wouldn't haha


60 atm.


----------



## Breda

Papa Lazarou said:


> Busted
> 
> Hell, she's a bber and good looking and comparatively rich! *Whats not to like* LOL :thumb:


Nothing at all :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Lorian or Katy could easily find out if its her, just check the IP. Most likely someone on here made a fake account so they could see Breda's big black c*ck when he PM's her asking if she wants a [email protected]


----------



## Sub-Zero

She just posted in my Cortisone thread.... Is it really her...?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Isn't she gay?


----------



## Hera

Afghan said:


> Lorian or Katy could easily find out if its her, just check the IP. Most likely someone on here made a fake account so they could see Breda's big black c*ck when he PM's her asking if she wants a [email protected]


This is true  as can all the mods.


----------



## Ak_88

I'll call bull**** on account of her being on TV this morning yet managing to post here at 8:44am.


----------



## Hera

Ak_88 said:


> I'll call bull**** on account of her being on TV this morning yet managing to post here at 8:44am.


To be fair...I've posted between meetings etc via the app.


----------



## Ashcrapper

LunaticSamurai said:


> Isn't she gay?


looked very happy last time I saw her


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> This is true  as can all the mods.


Rumours...... i haven't pm'd anybody about my big black cock let alone any mods


----------



## Breda

Ak_88 said:


> I'll call bull**** on account of her being on TV this morning yet managing to post here at 8:44am.


She has a P.A who does what they're told so can easily be done


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Rumours...... i haven't pm'd anybody about my big black cock let alone any mods


so you admit its big then? ha!


----------



## Ashcrapper

hang on a sec that doesnt quite work does it. ignore


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> so you admit its big then? ha!


No mate it's not big

It's ****ing massive


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> hang on a sec that doesnt quite work does it. ignore


Works for me lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> No mate it's not big
> 
> It's ****ing massive


----------



## Hera

Breda said:


> Rumours...... i haven't pm'd anybody about my big black cock let alone any mods


Oh was it just me? I feel all speical now


----------



## Greenspin

Hold the phone, I don't think I could endure reading, now 60 pages, of this thread. But are we saying Jodie Marsh is a member of UK-M?


----------



## Ak_88

Katy said:


> To be fair...I've posted between meetings etc via the app.


Would you put up an avatar from 2 years ago when you've got stage pics available though? I won't believe it till I see some spoon pics


----------



## Hera

Ak_88 said:


> Would you put up an avatar from 2 years ago when you've got stage pics available though? I won't believe it till I see some spoon pics


Perhaps...obviously I know the answer but wouldn't want to reveal it  As someone has said though, she does have PR peeps to do certain things for her...e.g. get involved in BB forums.


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> Oh was it just me? I feel all speical now


No not just you... I sent one to Lorian as requested :innocent:


----------



## Hera

Breda said:


> No not just you... I sent one to Lorian as requested :innocent:


So you did...made his day it did :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> So you did...made his day it did :laugh:


I wasn't impressed when he sent me pics of his.......... Can you ask him to stop or i'll be reporting him :lol:


----------



## hackskii

JMarsh said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.





BB2 said:


> I'll come back at Xmas and see if this thread is still going! 100 pages is gonna be nothing! Love you Jodie (p.s forget about the 7 protein shakes thing i said earlier!)lol


Do you like talking to yourself.

BB2 and JMarsh are one in the same.

Nice try, which one would you like me to ban, you or JMarsh?

Both?


----------



## hackskii

JMarsh said:


> Some lovely comments on here, and some not so lovely! Have a wonderful day.





BB2 said:


> I'll come back at Xmas and see if this thread is still going! 100 pages is gonna be nothing! Love you Jodie (p.s forget about the 7 protein shakes thing i said earlier!)lol





Fat said:


> Can admin/mod verify that it's Jodie Marsh?


A new account by the name of JMarsh has been registered. Silent Mode is active, so no action against this account was taken.

Other recognized logins for this user are:

1. BB2

Sorry it is BB2.

Ban?


----------



## Breda

Both, but give Jmarsh a temp i like the avi


----------



## Rick89

Wow hah i WAS certain it was Fat aswell , busted haha


----------



## Glassback

BB2 said:


> I'll come back at Xmas and see if this thread is still going! 100 pages is gonna be nothing! Love you Jodie (p.s forget about the 7 protein shakes thing i said earlier!)lol





hackskii said:


> A new account by the name of JMarsh has been registered. Silent Mode is active, so no action against this account was taken.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 1. BB2
> 
> Sorry it is BB2.
> 
> Ban?


BB2 you d!ckhead - atleast use a different network or a VPN..... nugget lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Justforeffect said:


> hey any chance a MOD can post up all those private messages everyone sent Jmarsh


That would be mint


----------



## bdcc

Justforeffect said:


> hey any chance a MOD can post up all those private messages everyone sent Jmarsh


I am in favour of this, then everyone can see my smooth moves. 

Maybe we should place bets on how many people sent 'her' a PM in that short space of time, 5?


----------



## bdcc

Other prediction; Breda feels a bit gutted now he has done the dirty over a guy masquerading as a girl.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I reckon a fair few lads must of PM'd her, mods post the messages and this thread will be legendary


----------



## Ste7n

I'd like him banned till after christmas please... :innocent:


----------



## bdcc

Justforeffect said:


> I want to see all the 'Hi Jodie I want to smash your pasty' messages


What will be funnier is seeing how people wrote those on the forum and sent her a PM like "I think you are an inspiration and did fantastically in your show.... what gym do you train at again?"


----------



## hackskii

Cant PM till you get X-number of posts.

I bet BB2 wont post here, he will leave the dust to settle.


----------



## Glassback

Everyone who messaged her should be banned too.


----------



## mikep81

Oh that did make me chuckle. I say ban both!!


----------



## Glassback

I noticed some of the posts about people moaning about the Moderating of this thread - Like I have said before, I am a moderator on an other forum, have been for a number of years and this thread was very well moderated by Katy, I was really impressed.

She didnt go OTT and lock the thread down, she allowed us to let it play out, we all REALLY enjoyed it and she stepped in with contributing comments where she needed to. Massive well done to Katy.

I am usually the first to point out where MODS are OTT... but I will also be the first to say well done. Great work Katy.


----------



## Rick89

This thread gets better and better by the day ha ha


----------



## vlb

Fat said:


>


**** me i would make long gentle love to her (only after marrying her and clearing it with her dad) x


----------



## Ashcrapper

hackskii said:


> Cant PM till you get X-number of posts.
> 
> I bet BB2 wont post here, he will leave the dust to settle.


change his name to "cock sucker" or something equally amusing


----------



## Breda

bdcc said:


> Other prediction; Breda feels a bit gutted now he has done the dirty over a guy masquerading as a girl.


PMSL... I never feel dirty mate.

I thought it was a girl at the time so it doesn't count as being wrong


----------



## bdcc

Breda said:


> PMSL... I never feel dirty mate.
> 
> I thought it was a girl at the time so it doesn't count as being wrong


You would love Thailand.


----------



## Hera

Glassback said:


> I noticed some of the posts about people moaning about the Moderating of this thread - Like I have said before, I am a moderator on an other forum, have been for a number of years and this thread was very well moderated by Katy, I was really impressed.
> 
> She didnt go OTT and lock the thread down, she allowed us to let it play out, we all REALLY enjoyed it and she stepped in with contributing comments where she needed to. Massive well done to Katy.
> 
> I am usually the first to point out where MODS are OTT... but I will also be the first to say well done. Great work Katy.


Awww, you've earned a soft spot in my heart  Thank you for making my day :wub:


----------



## Nidge

hackskii said:


> A new account by the name of JMarsh has been registered. Silent Mode is active, so no action against this account was taken.
> 
> Other recognized logins for this user are:
> 
> 1. BB2
> 
> Sorry it is BB2.
> 
> Ban?


"Come on down you've been busted."


----------



## Breda

Glassback said:


> I noticed some of the posts about people moaning about the Moderating of this thread - Like I have said before, I am a moderator on an other forum, have been for a number of years and this thread was very well moderated by Katy, I was really impressed.
> 
> She didnt go OTT and lock the thread down, she allowed us to let it play out, we all REALLY enjoyed it and she stepped in with contributing comments where she needed to. Massive well done to Katy.
> 
> I am usually the first to point out where MODS are OTT... but I will also be the first to say well done. Great work Katy.


Kiss ass:sneaky2:


----------



## Glassback

Breda said:


> Kiss ass:sneaky2:


LOL you know, Katy knows, everyone knows that I dont kiss ass, just kick it. But she has really impressed me. She is the mother of the board, keeping us all in check.


----------



## Ak_88

Ak_88 said:


> I'll call bull**** on account of her being on TV this morning yet managing to post here at 8:44am.


*smug* :lol:


----------



## Breda

Glassback said:


> LOL you know, Katy knows, everyone knows that I dont kiss ass, just kick it. But she has really impressed me. She is the mother of the board, keeping us all in check.


What you said was spot on mate... I tried Repping you for it but i need to spread the love


----------



## bdcc

This forum is weird and works backwards to any other I use.

If I post up a sound scientific study to try and create conversation I get no reps, likes or even quotes, it just gets glossed over.

On the other hand I refer to Breda maturbating and loving ladyboys and get 8 likes in 2 posts.


----------



## expletive

bdcc said:


> This forum is weird and works backwards to any other I use.
> 
> If I post up a sound scientific study to try and create conversation I get no reps, likes or even quotes, it just gets glossed over.
> 
> On the other hand I refer to Breda maturbating and loving ladyboys and get 8 likes in 2 posts.


Mate just post up bro-science and you'll get loads :lol:


----------



## Glassback

You are right bdcc - but wht a forum it is.

For decent reading I pull my Ipad out before bed and read a Hacksii post or something from Ausbuilt or any other the other oceans of knowledge... Flinty... Milky.... Ewen.... the list goes on.


----------



## Breda

bdcc said:


> This forum is weird and works backwards to any other I use.
> 
> If I post up a sound scientific study to try and create conversation I get no reps, likes or even quotes, it just gets glossed over.
> 
> On the other hand I refer to Breda maturbating and loving ladyboys and get 8 likes in 2 posts.


I've given you many a like and a rep for some of your scientific ****.... And i actually enjoy reading your posts so crack on

Gen con is where the majority of likes and reps are tho


----------



## 3752

BB2 said:


> I'll come back at Xmas and see if this thread is still going! 100 pages is gonna be nothing! Love you Jodie (p.s forget about the 7 protein shakes thing i said earlier!)lol


It is funny that you share the same IP as our new member Jmarsh don't you think.......


----------



## BIG BUCK

Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!

Please don't ban me!

1. I've never laughed so much in my life

2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh

3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!

Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


----------



## Conscript

Fair play to her, she has done herself proud and that's all that matters, I have always been fond of her, and she's bl00dy hot!!!


----------



## Fat

It's against the rules :nono:


----------



## RiZzah

> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


LoL, Ban? You're a f***ing legend and somebody had to do it!!!

Pure comedy GOLD! :rockon:


----------



## Rick89

BB2 said:


> Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!
> 
> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


Lol, to be fair a ban probably is harsh IMO, but its down to the mods


----------



## RiZzah

> It's against the rules


So is taking Steroids :innocent:


----------



## m575

Pscarb said:


> It is funny that you share the same IP as our new member Jmarsh don't you think.......


i was actually wondering if the mods could see that or not. didnt want to ask though as thought it might burst some peoples bubbles if the truth came out :lol:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> It is funny that you share the same IP as our new member Jmarsh don't you think.......


BUSTED !

Fu*king BRILLIANT !

Thats made me pee myself, nice one Paul...


----------



## BIG BUCK

Fat said:


> It's against the rules :nono:


Forgive me fat? But i've got to admit you were the one that fell for it the most!

Is it against the rules for my bother Jon Marsh to log on using the same computer?

People have Arnie as their avi but i'm pretty sure they aren't Arnold


----------



## RiZzah

> Is it against the rules for my bother Jon Marsh to log on using the same computer?


BOOM! and the defence was sorted...

I believe BB2 now rests his case :001_tt2:


----------



## Milky

BB2 said:


> Forgive me fat? But i've got to admit you were the one that fell for it the most!
> 
> Is it against the rules for my bother Jon Marsh to log on using the same computer?
> 
> People have Arnie as their avi but i'm pretty sure they aren't Arnold


#

Mate l didnt see the posts and TBH l got the bloody blame off someone !

Fair play to you, should you get a ban we will start a petition for you, tickled me mate, have some reps..


----------



## mikep81

I say let him off only if he show's the PM's. You can blank out the names of who their from so as not to embarrass anyone!!


----------



## Fat

The admins/mods can see our PM's anyway..


----------



## Ashcrapper

BB2 said:


> Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!
> 
> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


top man  name and shame mate hahaha! excellent wind up. I have increased your reputation accordingly


----------



## Breda

BB2:2532545 said:


> Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!
> 
> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


Took it like a man

Reps will follow


----------



## m575

Fat said:


> The admins/mods can see our PM's anyway..


thats no good to us mere mortals though lol


----------



## Fat

Did wheyman PM you for free whey?


----------



## BIG BUCK

I'm glad it ended now as i was getting abit carried away with it! Good job i wasn't allowed to reply to pm's because i'd of been in right trouble then!

p.s i'd just like to add I don't get turned on by sexy pm's!


----------



## Ashcrapper

BB2 said:


> I'm glad it ended now as i was getting abit carried away with it! Good job i wasn't allowed to reply to pm's because i'd of been in right trouble then!
> 
> p.s i'd just like to add I don't get turned on by sexy pm's!


name and shame


----------



## BIG BUCK

Fat said:


> Did wheyman PM you for free whey?


No! i'm already sponsered by Phd anyway!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ashcrapper said:


> name and shame


Now that would be even more wrong!


----------



## Milky

Who asked for soiled under wear ?


----------



## RiZzah

> No! i'm already sponsered by Phd anyway!


Ok then what do you think of their Methoxy-7-Test.. and yeh Im hijacking like a mofo! :innocent:


----------



## Ashcrapper

BB2 said:


> Now that would be even more wrong!


but oh so right. bet a few members are quietly shitting it  get em posted!


----------



## Goldigger

Justforeffect said:


> hey any chance a MOD can post up all those private messages everyone sent Jmarsh


And name all the members that sent pictures of there cocks


----------



## BIG BUCK

Milky said:


> Who asked for soiled under wear ?


You did! Recorded delivery , sent out yesterday!


----------



## Milky

BB2 said:


> You did! Recorded delivery , sent out yesterday!


Cheera man, hope the wife doesnt open it..


----------



## BIG BUCK

Milky said:


> Cheera man, hope the wife doesnt open it..


So do i, it was me who soiled them!


----------



## Milky

BB2 said:


> So do i, it was me who soiled them!


Dont spoil it, l was still gonna pretend !


----------



## Gator

BB2 your a ledgend!! Well funny, have some reps!!


----------



## Breda

This thread has had everything.... Fcuking brilliant


----------



## BIG BUCK

Katy said:


> Perhaps...obviously I know the answer but wouldn't want to reveal it  As someone has said though, she does have PR peeps to do certain things for her...e.g. get involved in BB forums.


I'd just like to say sorry mods and also very sorry Jodie, hope you find it funny. Katy knew all a long! Or did she?

I'm off to have dinner with Mrs R


----------



## Fat

BB2 said:


> I'd just like to say sorry mods and also very sorry Jodie, hope you find it funny. Katy knew all a long! Or did she?
> 
> I'm off to have dinner with Mrs R


Don't mention Mrs R, people get offended lol


----------



## Hera

Fat said:


> The admins/mods can see our PM's anyway..


Only Lorian could if he wanted to...which he doesn't.


----------



## Hera

BB2 said:


> I'd just like to say sorry mods and also very sorry Jodie, hope you find it funny. Katy knew all a long! Or did she?
> 
> I'm off to have dinner with Mrs R


Yes I knew the second you registered as her...but I thought that it was fun to keep the joke going and see how men suddenly decided that they liked her! :laugh: and see how many failed to appraoch her!


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> Yes I knew the second you registered as her...but I thought that it was fun to keep the joke going and see how men suddenly decided that they liked her! :laugh: and see how many failed to appraoch her!


How many of them manned up and offered to smash her back doors in ?


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> How many of them manned up and offered to smash her back doors in ?


I think most hid in the corner all scared of the pretty woman :laugh:

I joke...that wasn't aimed at anyone.


----------



## BIG BUCK

Milky said:


> How many of them manned up and offered to smash her back doors in ?


Lets put it this way, my back doors would be off their hinges by now!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Katy said:


> Yes I knew the second you registered as her...but I thought that it was fun to keep the joke going and see how men suddenly decided that they liked her! :laugh: and see how many failed to appraoch her!


Thank you Katy, won't happen again! I only went out to do shoulders and biceps and i've come home to this! Did make me laugh though! As soon as Jmarsh (my brother Jon) joined all the rude comments stopped!


----------



## H10dst

Flamed for perving, flamed for not perving? What's a perv to do?

I am joking by the way!!


----------



## 3752

BB2 said:


> Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!
> 
> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


thats cool but next time you make a duplicate account i will be checking out the Banning system


----------



## BIG BUCK

Toby1 said:


> Well I'm truly gutted! I've even been telling all the guys in the station that I "know" Jodie Marsh. Now I'm going to look a right fool lol.
> 
> Also Zara was telling me it was a wind up and I "shooshed her". Now she gets to laugh at me as well.


please, no more Toby, my ribs are hurting! Sorry!


----------



## Breda

Milky:2532716 said:


> How many of them manned up and offered to smash her back doors in ?


I did mate.... Yes breda offerd marsh a smash and uriel tried to steal my thunder


----------



## C.Hill

Toby1 said:


> Well I'm truly gutted! I've even been telling all the guys in the station that I "know" Jodie Marsh. Now I'm going to look a right fool lol.


You'd hate to hear I've had a kiss on the lips from ms marsh! (the real one lol)


----------



## expletive

C.Hill said:


> You'd hate to hear I've had a kiss on the lips from ms marsh! (the real one lol)


You sure it wasn't BB2 in disguise?


----------



## Fat

expletive said:


> You sure it wasn't BB2 in disguise?


 :lol:


----------



## BIG BUCK

such soft lips!


----------



## 2004mark

Katy said:


> I think most hid in the corner all *scared of the pretty woman* :laugh:
> 
> I joke...that wasn't aimed at anyone.


Surely not... her fans are only interested in her bodybuilding prowess... it's a bodybuilding forum remember  :lol:


----------



## Breda

I offered.... How many times do I need to say it


----------



## BIG BUCK

1000 posts, my job here is done , good night


----------



## hackskii

BB2 said:


> Bugger! Busted big time! That didn't last long did it? I'm not very good on the computer and haven't a clue what IPs and cookies etc are!
> 
> Please don't ban me!
> 
> 1. I've never laughed so much in my life
> 
> 2. I never said i was Jodie Marsh
> 
> 3. I'll paste and copy all the pm's i got!
> 
> Well done mods, i was just checking the system out for frauds!


Thanks for the apology.



BB2 said:


> Forgive me fat? But i've got to admit you were the one that fell for it the most!
> 
> Is it against the rules for my bother Jon Marsh to log on using the same computer?
> 
> People have Arnie as their avi but i'm pretty sure they aren't Arnold


No, not against the rules if your brother shares your computer, unless he is under 16:lol:



Fat said:


> The admins/mods can see our PM's anyway..


I don't think so.



Katy said:


> Only Lorian could if he wanted to...which he doesn't.


I know he doesn't but I thought the only way is to reset the password, then look, then reset, the original owner of the profile would then suspect something.

I was told outside of that it was not possible to look at PM's


----------



## 2004mark

hackskii said:


> I know he doesn't but I thought the only way is to reset the password, then look, then reset, the original owner of the profile would then suspect something.
> 
> I was told outside of that it was not possible to look at PM's


Cue the source PM's :beer:


----------



## Glassback

BB2 said:


> I'd just like to say sorry mods and also very sorry Jodie, hope you find it funny. Katy knew all a long! Or did she?
> 
> I'm off to have dinner with Mrs R


DON'T ban him, this is legendary. BB2 you have gone from forum D!ck to my best mate overnight lol classic!!



Katy said:


> Yes I knew the second you registered as her...but I thought that it was fun to keep the joke going and see how men suddenly decided that they liked her! :laugh: and see how many failed to appraoch her!


I can't believe our Forum Mum knew all along?!?!


----------



## ki3rz

http://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/877817-jodie-marsh-my-boobs-get-in-way-of-bodybuilding-so-im-shrinking-them lol.


----------



## hackskii

The Essex girl really has taken a u-turn in her lifestyle, now revealing she lifts weights up to eight hours a day, every day.


----------



## Breda

hackskii:2533118 said:


> The Essex girl really has taken a u-turn in her lifestyle, now revealing she lifts weights up to eight hours a day, every day.


Link mate. That will be interestin to read


----------



## ki3rz

Breda said:


> Link mate. That will be interestin to read


http://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/877817-jodie-marsh-my-boobs-get-in-way-of-bodybuilding-so-im-shrinking-them this one


----------



## hackskii

8 hours a day would be totally overtraining.


----------



## c2c

isnt that what celebs say instead of admitting steroid use:rolleye:


----------



## ki3rz

hackskii said:


> 8 hours a day would be totally overtraining.


Just a bit! lol

If she was training 8 hours a day she would feel so dead, no way is she doing that everyday :turned:


----------



## Glassback

BB2 said:


> I'd just like to say sorry mods and also very sorry Jodie, hope you find it funny. Katy knew all a long! Or did she?
> 
> I'm off to have dinner with Mrs R





ki3rz said:


> Just a bit! lol
> 
> If she was training 8 hours a day she would feel so dead, no way is she doing that everyday :turned:


Not trying to sound like ten men but if she lifts for 8 hours a day she isn't doing it right. An hour leg session with me and she would cry..... I do! And I bet my leg sessions are girlie compared to most.


----------



## Breda

Surely that's contest prep and could be fezable (spelling)


----------



## Papa Lazarou

gav76 said:


> she said its cardio 3 hours weights 2 hours and posing 3 hours, fook that


Before the British last year I was doing 60 mins cardio in the morning, 60 at night and 20 mins post weights. I'd lift weights 5 days a week. Cardio 6 days. Not too insane, esp as she's unassisted.


----------



## Glassback

gav76 said:


> she said its cardio 3 hours weights 2 hours and posing 3 hours, fook that


That makes more sense, slightly. But Cardio for 3 hours, most BBers ready that will cringe at all he calories being burned.

Eitherway, she looks good, she has commitment and that's something you have to respect.


----------



## stevejones

i think she"s done well. good luck to her.


----------



## m118

When I 1st heard she was becoming a BBer I just thought it was a publicity stunt and she'd just been doing some biceps curls. I was genuinely impressed when I saw these pictures.


----------



## dajackel12

Woo. good luck to her!


----------



## hackskii

Just listened to Clarance Bass on a pod cast.

He trains 4 days a week for 1 hour per session.


----------



## Fatstuff

hackskii said:


> Just listened to Clarance Bass on a pod cast.
> 
> He trains 4 days a week for 1 hour per session.


Where do u find good bb type podcasts?


----------



## dtlv

her training sounds a lot, but as a precontest period with loads of cardio and posing I can see the eight hour thing being possible for a short while. All the time though and there's no way she could have got into that kind of shape in the first place.



hackskii said:


> Just listened to Clarance Bass on a pod cast.
> 
> He trains 4 days a week for 1 hour per session.


Top guy Clarence Bass, amazing conditioning for his age. A good person to read for tips on healthful bodybuilding nutrition.


----------



## rocky666

She looks like pete burns twin sister


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Paste PM's  then the thread can be locked and sticky'd as one of the most legendary threads ever


----------



## m118

rocky666 said:


> She looks like pete burns twin sister


nope


----------



## m118

Thanks to the daily mail site, here's her posing routine


----------



## mikep81

ACERRR said:


> But she looked better way before bb


Do you think bodybuilders compete to look as sexy/good looking as possible, or do you think they train and compete to have their body looking in the best possible condition they can? Whether you found her attractive/better looking before hand is irrelevant. She is a competing bodybuilder.


----------



## Uriel

mikep81 said:


> Do you think bodybuilders compete to look as sexy/good looking as possible, or do you think they train and compete to have their body looking in the best possible condition they can? Whether you found her attractive/better looking before hand is irrelevant. She is a competing bodybuilder.


mike I'm taking this to a thread mate as it is something i think about and would like to hear views


----------



## mikep81

Uriel said:


> mike I'm taking this to a thread mate as it is something i think about and would like to hear views


Just commented on said thread before seeing this!


----------



## Luigi 91

Fair play to her


----------



## hackskii

Fatstuff said:


> Where do u find good bb type podcasts?


One new pod cast stuff is "Reality Based Training", they have new people there all the time.

Its now so there are only like 9 or so of them.

Look them up in itunes if you have it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

m118 said:


> Thanks to the daily mail site, here's her posing routine


That was awsome.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I think her routine for a first timer was quite good but she was far too fast!


----------



## Finchy

Prefer the Jodie Marsh "natural look" to her onstage look but obviously that's when she is as ripped as can be and covered with about 4 layers of tan.

Being lean looks sexy on a woman I think and her abs looked fantastic on the This Morning interview (can be seen on YouTube).

I noticed in that interview that she was clearly "buzzing" and on a high with her achievment and body - and I found that really inspirational. It reminded me that that is a feeling I would like to have.

Some good before and after pictures on Tim Sharp's site;

http://www.sharpbodies.co.uk/


----------



## H10dst

Think Jodie is on Radio 1 later today? Might be an interesting listen?


----------



## 2004mark

H10dst said:


> Think Jodie is on Radio 1 later today? Might be an interesting listen?


I can pretty much summarise what she will say... she trained upto 8 hours a day, used lost of PHD (plug), new show about her prep is out soon on DMAX UK (plug), her boobs are too big... think that's about it lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mikep81 said:


> Do you think bodybuilders compete to look as sexy/good looking as possible, or do you think they train and compete to have their body looking in the best possible condition they can? Whether you found her attractive/better looking before hand is irrelevant. She is a competing bodybuilder.


Well said mate 

And as an aside.... I received a free bag of whey from Pro-10 today as an apology for the unnacceptable behaviour of their ex-rep and his other half....


----------



## Rick89

Bet he feels a right trollop Mr R lol


----------



## Jaymond0

She's doing what she wants to do and she's doing it well. RECEPTA!


----------



## mark44

Jodie Marsh - nude in the Sun tomorrow...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/3890967/Jodie-Marsh-to-go-nude-br-online-for-The-Sun.html

Apparently its to show off her new body. hmm...?


----------



## Fatstuff

I honestly believe it probably is.


----------



## UKBenC

Good publicity stunt from her manager he's on the right track. I dont think we will even get to see anything, she might be naked but they can cover her up with certain angles of the camera like is shown on that short video.


----------



## hackskii

Bang...................pop................lol


----------



## FemaleWarrior

Papa Lazarou said:


> Gotta worry when you judge bodybuilders by if you would do them or if you find them attractive. So ****ing what if you don't find her attractive? She's bodybuilding! Its not like when most people do their jobs or compete in their chosen sports they dress up to look their most attractive, do they? Very sad state of affairs really. Its a one day look in a year and glycogen and water rebound will make her much softer within days


I immediately thought of friends who are nurses and the huge number of male patients who refer to their uniform with sexual connotations. Similar parallels I guess? Job/career is just that. Unfortunately male patient are more concerned with "is it stockings or tights under that nurse uniform love?" :blush:


----------



## FemaleWarrior

H10dst said:


> Think Jodie is on Radio 1 later today? Might be an interesting listen?


Wondering if she will reveal her 'stack?' ??


----------



## gymfit

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well said mate
> 
> And as an aside.... I received a free bag of whey from Pro-10 today as an apology for the unnacceptable behaviour of their ex-rep and his other half....


haha no way, result 

thats great :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

hackskii said:


> One new pod cast stuff is "Reality Based Training", they have new people there all the time.
> 
> Its now so there are only like 9 or so of them.
> 
> Look them up in itunes if you have it.


Only just looked back in this thread, thanks hacks I'll have a butchers


----------



## Fatstuff

gymfit said:


> haha no way, result
> 
> thats great :thumb:


And that is an amazing result too lol


----------



## hackskii

Fatstuff said:


> Only just looked back in this thread, thanks hacks I'll have a butchers


Number 4 with Lyle McDonald, has a great approach at dieting, very simple to understand and why things are the way they are.

Very fun podcast to listen to.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Doesn't bother me she's going to pose naked, haven't we seen it all before?

You got to give it to her, shes making money out of stripping naked


----------



## beanpole

yeah, i'd love to give it to her


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Just for those who wanted to see the naked pics - Reps if you approve


----------



## Ashcrapper

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Just for those who wanted to see the naked pics - Reps if you approve


how about reps for not safe for work?


----------



## Andy Dee

i alays find it hilarious the Brad Pitts of the forum saying how ugly she is and they wouldnt shag her :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Ashcrapper said:


> how about reps for not safe for work?


Would still make no differrence if I wrote NSFW as it wouldn't appear on the thread title, plus all you dirty bastards would still click on it!


----------



## milzy

I think her tats are horrid & her fake tits are $h1te but you'd still empty your sac in her.


----------



## Ashcrapper

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Would still make no differrence if I wrote NSFW as it wouldn't appear on the thread title, plus all you dirty bastards would still click on it!


that is correct  hahaha!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

made a thread yesterday with her pics from the sun but it mysteriously disappeared even though i wrote NSFW in the title


----------



## hackskii

Damn, just opened that one up at work.

Glad nobody saw.

I even have an older lady on my crew.


----------



## choked

I think she looks much better now!!!!!!


----------



## essexboy

I suppose there maybe some "discreet" airbrush work there, but still, DAMN!


----------



## EssexMalRider

Don't know who she is, but great job. Competing wise shes nailed it obviously!


----------



## glenn

that gob 5hite jordon said "she's got a nose like a builders elbow" she aint wrong but she scrubs up well and i bet she's a better shag than jordon


----------



## Tombo

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Just for those who wanted to see the naked pics - Reps if you approve


I most certainly do like!


----------



## Wheyman

I say fair play to her.


----------



## Guest

Can't believe this thread is still going she probably fat now lol


----------



## lukeee

Ive always liked her, phwooooooarrrrr..

Also read an interview with her in a broadsheet and a silly girl she aint! Good luck to her, id much rather her do well than that ol minger Katie Price!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Wheyman said:


> I say fair play to her.


you want to kiss her dont you


----------



## lukeee

Ashcrapper said:


> you want to kiss her dont you


Baggsy first!!


----------



## Conscript

Mrs-R said:


> she has a bad past but well on her for getting like that


That's damn decent of you to say


----------



## bowen86

its alive ITS ALIVE!


----------



## jake87

nothing special really. she was hardly fat in the first place so didnt have to go to extreme measures in that respect, and goes to show she cant stick to anything that requires years of dedication and hard work


----------



## jake87

have to applaud her for finding the quickest way back into the media


----------



## 2004mark

andysutils said:


> i alays find it hilarious the Brad Pitts of the forum saying how ugly she is and they wouldnt shag her :lol:


I'm not the best footballer in the world... but can still tell you Heskey isn't the worlds best striker :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jake87 said:


> nothing special really. she was hardly fat in the first place so didnt have to go to extreme measures in that respect, *and goes to show she cant stick to anything that requires years of dedication and hard work*


stood on stage yourself then have you?


----------



## jake87

relevance?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jake87 said:


> relevance?


I would imagine it takes hard work and dedication?


----------



## jake87

Ashcrapper said:


> I would imagine it takes hard work and dedication?


shes a model that hasnt lost her figure and spent 6 months training to enter a competition. bet her fanny smells like cabbage aswell


----------



## Ashcrapper

jake87 said:


> shes a model that hasnt lost her figure and spent 6 months training to enter a competition. bet her fanny smells like cabbage aswell


possibly


----------



## Tombo

She likes her tricep dips!


----------



## ashie1986

dont know if this is a re-post

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2069404/Jodie-Marsh-Bodybuilder-physique-leaves-misshapen-breast-implants.html


----------



## asc

This thread is back? Wow, between and this and nocarbs thread (and the im straight thread that i havent even read one page of as it just would take up days..) it is like a very funny groundhog day here at times..


----------



## ashie1986

lol, i searched jodie marsh to see if that link was posted but i couldnt find it so i posted it in here lol

didnt check the age of the thread


----------



## Trevor McDonald

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4045138/Jodie-Marsh-Bodybuilder-goes-into-Celebrity-Big-Brother.html

She's going on big brother. She actually looks decent in this pic, not being overly cut up.


----------



## broch316

she does look good in the above link..:cool:


----------



## Machette

Id [email protected] her, shes looks fit but that 1ounce a day coke head nose is off putting lol...


----------



## Milky

Another thread that led to bans...... ha ha brings back some memories.


----------



## Nidge

Just nipping to the bathroom.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

She looks nice....


----------



## Ashcrapper

Nidge said:


> Just nipping to the bathroom.


what for


----------



## Fatmatt79

Well I'd smash her backdoors in! and her front doors and her 'down the hatch' trap door too!!! :drool: :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr Incredible

Bit of a train crash and not even be list celeb status, good luck to her and if she does well it shows that age is no barrier


----------



## Tommy10

You've got to wonder what goes on in her head though... The plastic surgery, tattoos, and now BB... I would guess there's a lost soul underneath it all ..


----------



## bowen86

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2088478/Jodie-Marsh-bodybuilder-How-transformed-trim-physique-bulked-up.html


----------

